# FFXIV - Meinungsaustausch



## DasDone (14. August 2010)

Hi

Irgendwie scheint FFXIV sehr wenige zu interessieren und es ist auch ungemein wenig bekannt obwohl das Spiel nächsten Monat erscheint^^ 

Was denkt ihr woran das liegt und wird FFXIV wirklich nen Flop?


----------



## Tikume (14. August 2010)

Bei mir persönlich daran dass ich den 11er gespielt habe.


----------



## Asayur (14. August 2010)

Also mit Flop würd ich noch warten, das Hauptproblem ist auch, dass bis vor kurzem die NDA noch gültig war und @Tikume: vllt. wird es ja doch besser als erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd es mir (mit oder ohne Beta!) auf jeden Fall anschauen, für das mag ich Final Fantasy zu gern


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2010)

in den augen der meisten WoW/Aion spieler wird FFXIV wahrscheinlich ein "flop" sein, was aber nicht heissen muss dass das spiel selbst auch tatsächlich eins wird. 
auf den einschlägigen Games/MMO seiten liest man recht häufig etwas darüber, in deutschen magazinen habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel dazu gefunden aber in internationalen und insbesondere japanischen zeitungen gibt es regelmäßige coverages dazu.

von FFXI kriegt man auch kaum etwas mit, von den spielerzahlen her war und ist es auch noch immer recht erfolgreich, was man von anderen neueren MMOGs schonmal nicht behaupten kann. dank FFXI wird es auch sicherlich zu beginn genügend leute geben welche sich das anschauen. es werden sicherlich nicht alle wechseln, die meisten werden es sich aber sicher mal anschauen. 

FFXIV wird ein gewissen grindfaktor mit sich bringen. sicherlich nicht ganz so stark wie in manch anderem asia grinder, aber wie in WoW auf max lvl durchquesten geht wohl kaum. besonders wenn wie jetzt in beta phase 3 der 48h cooldown auf den guildleves bleibt. und alle klassen sowieso nicht. zudem wird das gruppenspiel wie in FFXI wohl deutlich stärker als in manch anderem spiel gefördert werden. PvP wird es zu beginn garkeinen geben, später in einer leichten variante nachgepatched, player kills will SE vermeiden, es wird als quasi ein reines PvE game. FFXIV spricht also schonmal eine komplett andere zielgruppe an. dass es hier auf buffed nur wenig aktivität dazu gibt braucht einen dann auch nicht zu wundern, hier dreht sich ja eh alles nur um WoW....

dann gibt es noch die steuerung welche fast identisch mit der aus FFXI sein wird. kaum bis garnicht anpassbar. später kommen ja noch die Konsolenspieler hinzu und das soll ja fair bleiben. entweder spielt man fast komplett keybord only (inkl. kamera drehen. kamera per maus wurde zwar vor kurzem nachgepatched, ist aber nur bedingt brauchbar, mit der softwaremaus schonmal garnicht) oder mit einem gamepad. ist nicht jedermans sache.
dazu kommen die internationalen server welche in japan stehen werden, englisch grundkenntnisse wäre also schonmal äußerst hilfreich. das schließt auch nochmals viele junge spieler aus und auch sonst können sich viele deutsche eher weniger damit anfreunden. 

WoW killer wird es also nicht, will es aber auch garnicht sein. wie das spiel schlussentlich sein wird kann man erst nach dem release sagen, wenn wir jetzt aber mal von FFXI ausgehen dann wird sich das spiel durch eine treue, erwachsene Community auszeichnen. es wird natürlich wie in jedem game irgendwelhe volltrottel geben, aber von so einer "asicommunity" wie es sie teils in WoW und Aion gibt wird man wahrscheinlich verschont bleiben. WoW ist das beste beispiel dafür dass ein große spieleranzahl nicht immer förderlich für das spiel ist.

natürlich darf es auch nicht so ausgehen wie bei spellborn, ein spiel was recht gut war und riesen potential in sich hatte, aber durch total beschissenes marketing vom entwickler verkackt wurde. aber da mache ich mir bei FFXIV keine sorgen drum. wenn das spiel über viele jahre 500k+ spieler behält ist es erfolgreich genug. wenn es ein paar volle server gibt und es auch außerhalb des spiels eine nette aktive community gibt reicht mir das. ich brauch keine zig millionen aktiven spieler. ich besitze noch einen aktiven WoW account und da habe ich mir schon oft gewünscht es würden nicht so viele leute spielen. dort bin ich seit 5 jahren in der selben gilde mit fast den gleichen erwachsenen leuten (mit 22 einer der jüngsten) und ich bin seit anfang BC eigentlich nur noch in gildeninternen gruppen/raids unterwegs....


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> dann gibt es noch die steuerung welche fast identisch mit der aus FFXI sein wird. kaum bis garnicht anpassbar. später kommen ja noch die Konsolenspieler hinzu und das soll ja fair bleiben.


Anstatt dann einfach unterschiedliche Server anzubieten präsentiert man den PC Spielern wieder eine unterirdische Steuerung.
Naja, letztendlich wird das Spiel halt die Leute anziehen die den 11er mochten - ist ja für einen Nachfolger auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Aestus (15. August 2010)

Wer nen WoW Killer (von welchem Hersteller auch immer) erwartet gibts sich aber auch bissl Illusionen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fast alle Hersteller (z.B. Funcom & Cryptic) haben schon durchblicken lassen das so ein Unterfangen a) zu teuer & b) zu risikobehaftet wäre - sogar Activision Blizzard hat im letzten Jahresbericht geschrieben WoW könnte "obsolete" (Darf ich das hier schreiben? Oder gibts dann Massensterben bei den Suchtis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werden da es zuviel kostet (ist aber halt ein super Prestige-Spiel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nicht das jemand das in den falschen Hals bekommt, habe selbst wie man in der Sig sieht nen langjährigen WoW Account - habe aber auch unmengen an Asia-Grindern / Korean-Style MMORPGs in meiner Schulzeit gespielt und das "Genre WoW" damit zu vergleichen ist imo einfach nicht möglich...)

On Topic:

In Deutschland kann man btw. weniger von nem Flop sondern eher von nem "Nischenspiel" reden find ich...

Und zum Thema international / plattformübergreifend -> durch die internationalen Server & das Plattformübergreifende minimiert man ja z.B. auch das Shutdown-Risiko (siehe Hellgate London oder den Dauer-Fail von Codemasters), da selbst bei Spielerzahlen weit unter den Erwarungen Server ohne Sprach- & Plattformbarrieren gemerged werden können ;o)


----------



## Magexe (15. August 2010)

/sign @Zyo und Aestus

Ich werde am PC auch gleich mit Gamepad loslegen und erst garnicht großartig die Maus+Tasta Steuerung lernen, da ich ab 2011 dann mit Gamepad spielen werde (und da kann man soweit ich mitbekommen habe, den gleichen account+char benutzen).
Finde das einfach angenehmer, bei so einem Spiel...werde mir dann meinen Sessel schnappen mich da rein flacken und dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Flop wird es wohl nicht, denn ein mmo muss nicht unbedingt 11mio spieler haben...aber die Spielerzahlen in EU und NA werden nicht so hoch sein, denn das Spiel ist auch eher für den Asiatischen Markt gedacht, wo die FF reihen wesentlich mehr fans haben als bei uns.


@Tikume: Naja die steuerung ist so, weil viele Asiaten nur in Internetcafes zocken gehen/können und die haben dort nicht so die überragende Hardware, deswegen kommt eben die komplette Tastatur Steuerung.

So long...

magexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (15. August 2010)

Die Steuerung ist vermutlich der einzige Aspekt der FF für mich zum No-Go machen könnte ... :-/
Gerade auf der PS3 sieht man ja das viele Spiele wegen der Steuerung unspielbar sind (trotz guter Story, Grafik & Gameplay)

Und auch aufm PC haben die Steuerung & Fehlende Individualisierung des UI für mich Everquest & und AoC mehr als alles andere abgeschoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein 3 transparente Leisten hinzuklatschen und da freie Aktionen und Tasten zuweisen zu können sollte programmiertechnisch ja kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Anstatt dann einfach unterschiedliche Server anzubieten präsentiert man den PC Spielern wieder eine unterirdische Steuerung.
> Naja, letztendlich wird das Spiel halt die Leute anziehen die den 11er mochten - ist ja für einen Nachfolger auch nicht verkehrt.



das spiel ist aber eben auf das zusammenspielen ausgelegt und da ist die lösung wahrscheinlich mit die beste. und sooo schlecht ist sie garnicht, sie ist halt nur.....anders. etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man sich bis damit angefreundet hat lässt sich damit auch ganz gut spielen. die kämpfe sind langsamer als in den meisten anderen mmogs, das kommt dem ganzen auch entgegen. kein wildes rumgespringe mit vielen positionswechsel und buttonsmashing um alle spells im CD zu halten. autohit wird es z.b. auch keins geben. FFXIV geht diesbezüglich halt sein eigenen weg, und das ist bei dem 0815 einheitsbrei welcher zur zeit bei den mmogs released wird auch garnicht mal so schlecht. sicherlich wird es auch vielen nicht gefallen, aber FFXI hat gezeigt dass es trotzdem gut laufen kann. und in asien wo ihre hauptzielgruppe sitzt sind die leute solchen sachen auch aufgeschlossener gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aestus schrieb:


> Wer nen WoW Killer (von welchem Hersteller auch immer) erwartet gibts sich aber auch bissl Illusionen hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja von WoW killer sprechen eh nur die wenigsten entwickler, das sind meistens die medien oder eben die spieler. meistens werden maximal nur ziele zur spieleranzahl geäußert und die liegen eher im niedrigen millionenbereich. hab vor längerer zeit mal ein interview oder artikel gelesen in dem stand dass sich mmogs mit ~300k spieler über längere zeit sich finanziell schon rentieren würd. mit itemshop noch weniger.


----------



## Egooz (16. August 2010)

DasDone schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Irgendwie scheint FFXIV sehr wenige zu interessieren und es ist auch ungemein wenig bekannt obwohl das Spiel nächsten Monat erscheint^^


Leaks gibts seit den frühen Alpha-Phasen und auf Fanseiten auch regelmäßig Infos. 
Die Alpha- und Beta-Spieler halten sich momentan auch etwas zurück, da sie wissen, wieviel Arbeit SE noch reinstecken muss um ein solides Spiel zu veröffentlichen. Im Hintergrund tickert die Uhr...noch einen guten monat bis Headstart und das lässt alles etwas seeeehr knapp aussehen.

Die Steuerung der Maus hat mit Beta 3 einen guten Schritt nach vorn gemacht, leider immernoch mit Software-Mauszeiger, daher relativ unbrauchbar bei der momentanen Serverperformance.

Das Konsolen- wie auch PC-Spieler auf den gleichen internationalen Servern spielen find ich klasse.



DasDone schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr woran das liegt und wird FFXIV wirklich nen Flop?



Final Fantasy 11 wie auch 14 sind zumindest bei uns keine Mainstream-Spiele, ergo weniger Hype. Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass FF14 floppen wird? (Jetzt bin ich gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

14 wird auch ein Spiel für Leute die viel Zeit mitbringen und einer gehörigen Portion Grind nicht abgeneigt sind. Also sind wir eh nicht *die *Zielgruppe für SE.


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 11 wie auch 14 sind zumindest bei uns keine Mainstream-Spiele, ergo weniger Hype. Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass FF14 floppen wird? (Jetzt bin ich gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Wobei man sagen muss, das der "Grind" faktor hinter einem guten Kampfsystem verpackt ist (nicht so wie in FFXI bei dem du noch Autoattack hattest ^^)


----------



## Egooz (16. August 2010)

Mmh ja, das Kampfsystem an sich ist auch gut und sobald die Bedienbarkeit einfach in der Qualität steigt hab ich auch noch mehr Freude daran.

Der Grind beeinhaltet aber auch das Crafting und puh....allein die Sammelberufe sind glücksabhängig, dauern wirklich lang in der Ausführung und die Anzahl der benötigten Rohmaterialien muss auch beachtet werden um Reperaturen, Crafting und so weiter vollziehen zu können.

Wenn man Pech hat schlägt das Crafting dank des großen Glücksfaktors auch noch fehl und alles ist weg. Seit Beta 3 seh ich nur noch fluchende Crafter.

Teil 14 soll auch bewusst massentauglicher werden als Teil 11, aber im Vergleich zu "unseren" Themepark-Spielen muss man immernoch echt gut mit Frust umgehen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Na ja, dass die UI und Steuerung grottig sind, ist inzwischen allgemein bekannt, aber ich bin auch sonst nicht gerade begeistert vom Spiel. Auf der einen Seite soll es angeblich soviel solofreundlicher sein, auf der anderen Seite gibt's alle 48 Stunden für ein Gebiet nur 8 "Freibriefe" für Quests, danach wird man zum Gruppenspiel gezwungen. Die Storyquests bestehen zum großen Teil aus viel Latscherei und konfusem Geschwafel, das anfangs begeistert aber später sehr schnell ziemlich öde wird und seit man bei Händlern selbst elementare Dinge wie einfache Schilde entfernt hat, wird man regelrecht auf den Spieler-Marktplatz gezwungen. Nur Auktionshäuser hab' ich noch keine gesehen. Ich fand FFXI super, aber was ich bisher von FFXIV gesehen habe, sagt mir leider überhaupt nicht zu.
Da man für seine Helden Vor- und Nachnamen angeben muss, dürfen Vornamen momentan auch noch beliebig oft vergeben werden. Macht Euch auf Legionen von Clouds, Sephiroths und Kefkas gefasst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Ersten FF Teile auf Super Nintendo und Nintendo 64 waren toll. Jetzige sind mir zu Creepy, da spiel ich lieber unbekannte OST-RPGs, die machen mehr Spaß.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

erm... welche FF-Teile gab's denn für's N64? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Ops, da gabs ja garnichts xD


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2010)

Die Kefkas haben ja sogar noch fast Stil im Vergleich zu den Sephiroths und Clouds.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Kefkas haben ja sogar noch fast Stil im Vergleich zu den Sephiroths und Clouds.



Weil sie so schön oldschool sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann keine Sephiroths mehr sehen - ich fand den irgendwann in FF7 mal ganz nett, aber irgendwann nervt der Kult dann einfach nur noch.


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

Ich schätze mal das die Namen wie Cloud und Sephiroth sperren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das die Namen wie Cloud und Sephiroth sperren werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In FFXI waren die nicht gesperrt und auf den Betaservern laufen schon so einige rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2010)

Ganz einfach weil jeder Arsch der sich als FF Fan hinstellt Teil 7 in den Himmel lobt und nichtmal weiß wer Kefka ist ;D
Imo nämlich Badass #1 in der Reihe, geilster Bösewicht überhaupt. Außerdem sind Cloud und Sephi echt nurnoch schwul, halt totgehypt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil jeder Arsch der sich als FF Fan hinstellt Teil 7 in den Himmel lobt und nichtmal weiß wer Kefka ist ;D
> Imo nämlich Badass #1 in der Reihe, geilster Bösewicht überhaupt. Außerdem sind Cloud und Sephi echt nurnoch schwul, halt totgehypt.



Sehe ich auch so, allerdings muss ich in meiner Funktion als Mod mal auf die Nettikette hinweisen. *hust*


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, allerdings muss ich in meiner Funktion als Mod mal auf die Nettikette hinweisen. *hust*



Bin raus aus dem Rebellenalter, daher wars das letzt 'Badass' von mir :f 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Na ja, ich hoffe inständig, dass aus dem Spiel was wird, gerade in Hinsicht auf die Quests und Performance, denn da darf gerne nachgebessert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab 22. September wird dann das Telefon vergraben, der Job gekündigt, die Alte zu ihren Eltern geschickt, das Kind auf eBay verhökert, die Katzen im nächsten Schnellimbiss abgeliefert, ein LKW voller Chips & Cola angefordert und dann werde ich eine Zeitlang nicht ansprechbar sein.


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

Sprich du bist dann kein Mod mehr? - Find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wen das am anfang stört selbst schuld, nach 3 wochen ist dann eh wieder die WoW Community von dannen gezogen und man hat seine ruhe in ner einigermaßen netten community.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2010)

Der hier übernimmt seinen Job:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
(kA wieso da jemand die Seite gescreent hat, aber wars einzige Bild was ich gefunden habe)
Ich hoffe auch das aus dem Spiel mehr wird, ist jedenfalls das einzige MMO was mich derzeit interessiert.


----------



## Lari (17. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Und wen das am anfang stört selbst schuld, nach 3 wochen ist dann eh wieder die WoW Community von dannen gezogen und man hat seine ruhe in ner einigermaßen netten community.



Low Community flame is low.
Find solche Möchtegern "meine Community ist besser"-Leute ja fast schon schlimmer.


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

und? lass mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist halt meine meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Wie sich alle immer einbilden, dass die Community im Spiel ihrer Wahl soviel besser ist als in WoW. Setz' Dich abends mal zum Spaß in FFXI in Jeuno hin und lies den Chat mit, der ist genauso unfreundlich und kreuzdämlich wie in WoW und in jeden anderen MMO auch. Und in FFXIV wird's auch nicht anders - da kapieren es die Leute nur nicht, weil halt net auf deutsch geflamed wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Also in den offiziellen Foren haben die meisten User ähnliche Beschwerden und Befürchtungen wie ich, allerdings wird auch ständig betont, dass die Beta Einblick auf nicht einmal 10% des fertigen Spiels gewährt, intern wird eine wesentlich aktuellere Version getestet als in der Closed Beta und zweifelhafte Spielmechaniken wie 8 Killquests pro 48 Stunden sind möglicherweise dazu da, die Tester zum Ausprobieren von Features wie Crafting und Sammeln zu bewegen, statt den ganzen Tag Mobs zu klatschen.

Momentan wird viel prophezeit und interpretiert, genau weiß es aber auch keiner. Ich wart's einfach mal ab. Squeenix verkackt eigentlich nix, von daher will ich mal den Teufel nicht sofort an die Wand malen.


----------



## Zyo (18. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wie sich alle immer einbilden, dass die Community im Spiel ihrer Wahl soviel besser ist als in WoW. Setz' Dich abends mal zum Spaß in FFXI in Jeuno hin und lies den Chat mit, der ist genauso unfreundlich und kreuzdämlich wie in WoW und in jeden anderen MMO auch. Und in FFXIV wird's auch nicht anders - da kapieren es die Leute nur nicht, weil halt net auf deutsch geflamed wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, da muss ich dir definitv wiedersprechen. ich hab nun doch schon so einige mmogs durch und da gibt es schon differenzen. natürlich gibt es überall volltrottel, aber bei den spielen welche insgesamt ein etwas jüngeres publikum haben fällt es dann doch schon auf. das sind insbesondere die aktuellen und zum teil viel gehypten mmogs welche nach WoW erschienen sind und wo auch jeder 12 jähriger mit gamecards spielen kann (davor war meistens kreditkarte standart). bei stark PvP orientierten spielen mit hohen spielermassen ist es besondernes schlimm. wird immer WoW genannt, was auch sicherlich stimmt, jedoch fällt es hier nur noch deutlicher auf weil es eben viel mehr spieler gibt. ich würde mal behaupten, dass je mehr spieler ein mmo hat desto höher ist der prozentuale anteil an idioten.

aion ist mir hier besonders negativ in erinnerung geblieben und das ist der hauptgrund warum ich es nichtmehr spiele. besonders zu beginn und in der beta war es eine katastrophe. wenn ich das mit einem ragnarok, spellborn oder eve online vergleiche liegen welten dazwischen. und an der sprache liegt es bei mir bestimmt nicht, ich spreche englisch /französisch ähnlich gut wie deutsch, welches ich mal als ganz okay bezeichnen würde. meine muttersprache ist nämlich luxemburgisch, damit kommt man beim zocken aber nicht wirklich weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. August 2010)

Ganz simples Beispiel:
Ein globaler Channel, 100 Spieler, 2 davon sind Idioten. Wenn die sich mal im globalen Channel treffen, dann ist da nur kurz was los und es geht unter.
Ein globaler Channel, 1000 Spieler, 20 davon Idioten. Fast permanent im globalen Channel zu lesen, und zur PrimeTime wohl unerträglich.
Und genau deswegen kommt es einem so vor als wären es soviele. Glaub mir, ein Großteil der Community ist genauso gut wie die von anderen Spielen, aber das ist die ruhige Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe in fast allen Spielen Idioten getroffen, sei es HdRO oder EVE. Man ignoriert sie und spielt weiter. Nicht aufregen oder ähnliches, das macht einem den Spielspaß kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Yup, ich sehe das auch wie Lari. In FF14 hat mir gestern jemand, den ich nie zuvor getroffen habe, eine halbe Stunde lang irgendwelche Ausrüstung gecraftet, ist dafür wie ein Bekloppter durch die Gegend gerannt, hat Zeugs gesammelt und wollte anschließend nicht mal Gold (bzw. "Gil") für seine Mühe. Fand ich absolut genial und solche Erlebnisse sind in MMOs heutzutage wohl leider eine Seltenheit. Aber deshalb glaube ich trotzdem nicht, dass die Community dort drölfzig Milliarden mal besser ist als z.B. in WoW. WoW hat mehr Spieler, damit logischerweise auch mehr Arschlöcher und die Hälfte von denen flamed nicht auf japanisch. Gerade der Handelskanal ist in WoW vor allem deshalb so extrem, weil er halt nicht moderiert wird und weil er sämtliche Städte umfasst - da sind unzählige Spieler beteiligt! 

Ähnlich ist es doch beispielsweise in STO - auf der Erden-Raumstation hauen sich Spieler aus 50 Instanzen der Station gegenseitig in die Pfanne. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Hitlerwitze ich mir dort anhören musste, nur weil ich gewagt habe, dort einigen deutschsprachigen Spielern in ihrer Landessprache ihre Fragen zu beantworten. 

Und ebenso hat sich gestern die Beta-Community zwischen den Quests in shouts mit "your mum" Witzen beglückt. Da fällt es nur nicht ganz so auf, weil es keinen globalen Handelskanal gibt, weil dort Spieler aus aller Herren Länder unterwegs sind und weil es halt ne closed Beta ist, die weniger User hat als ne Retailversion. Stell' Dein FFXI zum Spaß mal auf englisch um und lies Dir den Translator-Spam durch. Tarutaru rear hole penta thrust? Mithra cat man subtle blow job? Ist der Client auf deutsch, sieht das meiste davon nur wie sinnloser Spam und Kauderwelsch aus, aber auf englisch kommen da einige versaute Sachen raus, welche die blöden Anal-Jokes im WoW Handelskanal direkt harmlos wirken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (21. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil jeder Arsch der sich als FF Fan hinstellt Teil 7 in den Himmel lobt und nichtmal weiß wer Kefka ist ;D
> Imo nämlich Badass #1 in der Reihe, geilster Bösewicht überhaupt. Außerdem sind Cloud und Sephi echt nurnoch schwul, halt totgehypt.


Ich fand Kefka blöd - ich hasse Clowns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lari schrieb:


> Ganz simples Beispiel:
> Ein globaler Channel, 100 Spieler, 2 davon sind Idioten. Wenn die sich mal im globalen Channel treffen, dann ist da nur kurz was los und es geht unter.
> Ein globaler Channel, 1000 Spieler, 20 davon Idioten. Fast permanent im globalen Channel zu lesen, und zur PrimeTime wohl unerträglich.
> Und genau deswegen kommt es einem so vor als wären es soviele. Glaub mir, ein Großteil der Community ist genauso gut wie die von anderen Spielen, aber das ist die ruhige Fraktion
> ...



Naja kann ich so nicht unbedingt bestätigen - nach meiner Erfahrung sinkt die Anzahl der Idioten mit zunehmendem Pflicht-Questen, der Komplexität des Spiels & dem zwingendem Bedarf an großen Gruppen um weiterzukommen.
Besonders gut ist mir z.B. die Everquest, Saga & (anfangs) Lineage Community in erinnerung - zum Teil auch noch Age of Conan ;o)



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und ebenso hat sich gestern die Beta-Community zwischen den Quests in shouts mit "your mum" Witzen beglückt. Da fällt es nur nicht ganz so auf, weil es keinen globalen Handelskanal gibt, weil dort Spieler aus aller Herren Länder unterwegs sind und weil es halt ne closed Beta ist, die weniger User hat als ne Retailversion. Stell' Dein FFXI zum Spaß mal auf englisch um und lies Dir den Translator-Spam durch. Tarutaru rear hole penta thrust? Mithra cat man subtle blow job? Ist der Client auf deutsch, sieht das meiste davon nur wie sinnloser Spam und Kauderwelsch aus, aber auf englisch kommen da einige versaute Sachen raus, welche die blöden Anal-Jokes im WoW Handelskanal direkt harmlos wirken lassen.
> 
> ...



Immerhin sinds dann versaute Witze mit mehr als dem Wort Anal + gepostetem Skill -> Ist doch ne Steigerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Aestus schrieb:


> Naja kann ich so nicht unbedingt bestätigen - nach meiner Erfahrung sinkt die Anzahl der Idioten mit zunehmendem Pflicht-Questen, der Komplexität des Spiels & dem zwingendem Bedarf an großen Gruppen um weiterzukommen.
> Besonders gut ist mir z.B. die Everquest, Saga & (anfangs) Lineage Community in erinnerung - zum Teil auch noch Age of Conan ;o)



Na ja, da FF14 mehr oder weniger der Easymode von FF11 wird, sehe ich schon so einige Idioten voraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Everquest redest Du hoffentlich von Teil 1 - die EQ2-Community ist ein Haufen elitärer Halbaffen, der sich für was Besseres hält, weil EQ2 nicht WoW ist. Wer es im Chat auch nur wagt, an irgendwelchen Features im Spiel Kritik zu üben oder erwähnt, dass er auch WoW spielt, wird öffentlich hingerichtet. Die machen das vielleicht nicht so primitiv wie in WoW, aber gemobbt wird da vom Feinsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber falls die viel gepriesene Solofreundlichkeit von FF14 auch wirklich umgesetzt wird und nicht nur wie in der Beta aus 8 Quests alle 2 Tage besteht, dann soll mir das alles egal sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (21. August 2010)

Ich hab da ständig am UI rumkritisiert weils einfach nur grausig im Gegensatz zum WoW-UI war - hatte da nach paar verbalen Hinrichtungen der Fanboys meinerseits eigentlich keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei sich die Gilden da (gefühlsmäßig) auch um jeden neuen Spieler gerissen haben wie n' Tanar'ri um ne arme Seele ;o)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. August 2010)

Fand FF11 eigentlich sehr gut vom Gameplay her, ich mochte die Steuerung auch (am PC) aber was mich störte war der Charakteraufbau, das war mir zu schwammig und zu unklar alles.


----------



## Tarida (21. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> die EQ2-Community ist ein Haufen elitärer Halbaffen, der sich für was Besseres hält



Entschuldigung? Die Beurteilung ist nicht gerade ... sachlich, schon gar nicht von einem Moderator, oder vielleicht bin ich nur voreingenommen. Oder beides.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Das mit den Halbaffen war vielleicht 'ne Spur zu heftig, aber zum Rest stehe ich.


----------



## Tarida (21. August 2010)

Mir gings nicht darum ob du dazu stehst oder nicht, ich bin nur der Auffassung, man kann das auch freundlicher formulieren. Ok, Ich gebe zu, das Wort 'freundlich' passt hier nicht ganz, vielleicht is 'sachlich' besser. Das heißt nicht, dass man seine Meinung nicht ausdrücken soll, oder gar dass ich dir nicht in bestimmten Sachen da zustimme, nur... wer auf die Netiquette hinweist...

Egal. Genug Offtopic hier von mir.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht. Sorry.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Moderatoren sind eben auch nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Yup und mit EQ2 habe ich so meine Erfahrungen....  ähem!
Egal, in ein paar Tagen startet die OB von FF14 und dann bekommen wir wohl einen guten Eindruck, wie floppig das Spiel nun wird oder nicht.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

ich mag flames, und ja ich flame auch gerne gegen EQ2 Community...hab bis lvl 55 gespielt, danach keine lust mehr auf den Haufen gehabt ^^

Es macht einfach das Spiel kaputt

Und ja ich will jetzt mal sehen was sich dann zwischen der CB und OB getan hat ^^ es hies ja performace upgrade und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (22. August 2010)

Wenn sie bis zur OB diese absolut nutzlose Steuerung nicht komplett überarbeiten und ein Tutorial einbauen das wenigstens die grundlegenden Grundlagen erklärt, dann wird es ein Flop - zumindest auf dem PC. 
Was man da geboten bekommt ist eine Unverschämtheit - vom völligen fehlen eines HTTP Patches oder eines halbwegs ordentlichen Patchers ganz zu schweigen. Ohne Torrent Client wäre das Teil noch in 2 Wochen am patchen gewesen. 

Sollten sie wie gesagt nicht drastisch was ändern, dann wird es die Spieler schon von Anfang an verschrecken am PC.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Die Tutorials werden ständig überarbeitet - in der 2. Betaphase war das Teil nur halb so ausführlich. Was nicht heißen soll, dass es jetzt auch nur annähernd ausreichend ist.
@Patcher: Der Downloader/Patcher ist ebenfalls nur vorübergehend so schlecht. Auf der Beta-Webseite wird auch irgendwo von SE erwähnt, dass das Teil zu Release natürlich nicht so furchtbar lahmarschig sein wird. Dennoch bin ich froh, dass der Client da auf DVD kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Verschreckt: Ich sehe das ähnlich. In Deutschland wird FF14 vermutlich eine verpasste Chance - das Spiel hätte hierzulande super ankommen können, aber mit der Steuerung, der schlechten UI, ohne Auktionshaus und den zig anderen Macken wird es besonders diejenigen abschrecken, die sowieso nix mit FF am Hut haben und z.B. die Musikstücke, Rassen usw. nicht wiedererkennen. Das Spiel bietet einfach nix, was neugierige Rollenspieler anlocken und dauerhaft binden würde, fürchte ich. Ich hoffe inständig, dass ich da falsch liege und dass die OB uns alle noch überrascht, aber ich habe da meine Zweifel.

Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass das Teil die eine oder andere Million an aktiven Spielern binden wird - nur sitzen die mal wieder überwiegend in Asien und in Amiland.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2010)

also ich hab gestern angefangen zu spielen, die hauptquest "schatz des meeres" gemacht und 8 freibriefe..was nun tun?


----------



## Zyo (22. August 2010)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wenn sie bis zur OB diese absolut nutzlose Steuerung nicht komplett überarbeiten und ein Tutorial einbauen das wenigstens die grundlegenden Grundlagen erklärt, dann wird es ein Flop - zumindest auf dem PC.
> Was man da geboten bekommt ist eine Unverschämtheit - vom völligen fehlen eines HTTP Patches oder eines halbwegs ordentlichen Patchers ganz zu schweigen. Ohne Torrent Client wäre das Teil noch in 2 Wochen am patchen gewesen.
> 
> Sollten sie wie gesagt nicht drastisch was ändern, dann wird es die Spieler schon von Anfang an verschrecken am PC.



ich war positiv überrascht von der steuerung. sie ist für ein gamepad ausgelegt und damit lässt sich auch wunderbar spielen. ich hab FFXI nur kurz angespielt, das auch nicht mit nem gamepad und hab trotzdem kaum eingewöhnungszeit gebraucht. der inputlag und das anvisieren sind noch verbesserungsbedürftig, aber da wurde ja auch angekündigt dass sich noch was ändern wird. mit tastatur und maus ist die steuerung natürlich nicht ganz so toll. direkt floppen wird das spiel aber sicher nicht, gibt genug FFXI spieler welche es sich anschauen werden. 

kaum ein aktuelles mmog bietet http patches an, das kann man SE nicht vorwerfen....ich persönlich kenne auch keins welches jeden patch so anbietet. das sind nur unnötige kosten für den betreiber, p2p ist für sowas schon sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

Input lag? das is nur wenn ich z.b. occublabla an hab und so ^^ und dann glei 8xAA da merk ich das extrem, aber sonst alles auf max und tiefenunschärfe aus und 2x AA hab ich garkeine inputlaggs...
Das einzige was verzögert kommt sind NPC gespräche und fenster zum handeln ^^

Und man merkts auch im interview...90% der Spieler ausserhalb Japans haben sich über die steuerung beschwert, weil der "westliche" spieler mit maus und tasta spielt...dahin gegen gabs keine oder kaum beschwerden Japanischer spieler, da diese es einfach gewöhnt sich mit Gamepad oder mit geringen tastenbelegungen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja: FFXIV macht erst mit gamepad so richtig spass, da kann man sich zurück lehnen und ein spiel mal im vollen undganzen genießen und sich nicht zig tausende tasten kombis merken ^^

EDIT: wegen fehlenden Tutorials...finde das so Okay, das is sogar nen gutes tutorial O.o ich weis nicht was du hast ^^ aber was mich ein wenig abschreckt ist das sehr komplizierte Crafting system (siehe keine Rezepte die dir sagen was du brauchst) und der 48h cooldown auf die Freibriefe ^^

@Ren...ja entweder du gehst jetzt 1. Grinden 2. Suchst dir ne gruppe und machst mit denen die freibriefe auf schwer und bekommst auch belohnungen 3. du probierst das crafting aus 4. Angel / Sammel kräuter / Mach Bergbau ^^


----------



## Zyo (22. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Input lag? das is nur wenn ich z.b. occublabla an hab und so ^^ und dann glei 8xAA da merk ich das extrem, aber sonst alles auf max und tiefenunschärfe aus und 2x AA hab ich garkeine inputlaggs...
> Das einzige was verzögert kommt sind NPC gespräche und fenster zum handeln ^^


ich meine mit inputlag die verzögerungen mit den interface menüs, nicht die schwammige steuerung bei zu niedrigen fps. 
ansonsten stört mich noch ein wenig dass zu wenige mobs frei rumlaufen, oder nur welche mit zu hohem lvl. man sucht ewig nach mobs welche grün/blau/gelb sind. und es ist jetzt nicht so dass da unmengen an spielen rumlaufen. da kenne ich aus anderen betas ganz anderes. 48h cd auf ein paar guildleves und wenige mobs ist dann doch etwas blöd.

btw. ich habe jetzt archer angefangen, mache mit dem light shot und dem ersten skill aber immer nur 2 dmg, so dass ich nichtmal die ratten down bekomme >_<
als erste klasse hatte ich pugilist, so dass die ph. stats kein problem sein sollten. was mache ich falsch?^^
und gibt es 'nen armor shop bzw wo ist der? :>


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

Armor Shop --> Keinen hamse rausgenommen, gibt nur nen Waffenladen, wos die standard waffen gibt...rest musste dir Craften oder craften lassen oder eben über die Freibriefe (da lohnt es auch die Tutorial Freibriefe zu machen, da es dort auf jedenfall items gibt ^^)

Das mit dem Archer verstehe ich auch nicht, evtl. garkeine Pfeile Equipped? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nochnicht getestet und weis auch nicht obs sowas überhaupt gibt ^^)

Und ich habe irgendwie nie probleme mobs zu finden...eher das Problem das der Marauder eher ein AoE-Melee ist und ich öfter nicht aufpasse und ich dann einen Dodo (der hinter mir steht und ich ihn nicht sehe) mit nem AOE treffe und der mich 2 shottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

ohne pfeile würde ich wohl kaum schiesßen können^^ 
sind die standard 1Gil pfeile vom händler


----------



## Magexe (23. August 2010)

hmm, wundert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich sonst so gesehen habe ist eig. so oneshot hunter O.o najaich spiele lieber nen Melee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

ich wollte eigentlich archer/pugi combo spielen weil sich das gut ergänzt, jedoch scheinen das sehr viele zu machen und das mag ich dann nicht mehr^^
laufen ja schon 5862178478 miqo'tes rum :/


----------



## Magexe (23. August 2010)

jo miqo'te werde ich zu release auch keine spielen, war jetzt zwar ganz nett, aber lenkt nur beim craften ab *hust* ^^


----------



## Tonkra (30. August 2010)

Zum thema kopiere ich mal nen auszug einer standartmeinung zu jedem MMO von mir ;D



> [..]und das ist der punkt den ich nie verstehen werde, diese panikmache "es ist nicht gut genug, blabla.. bietet keinen endcontent... die leute werden kurz nach release die accounts einfrieren" ... sollen se doch.. sollen se doch.. wenns hilft oder wenns ihnen keinen spass macht ist es doch legitim^ Der fluch des internets, mir werden iwelche meinungen suggeriert oder aufgedrängt, dass ich aus diesen oder jenen gründen kein spass am spiel haben soll.
> Dann wirds wieder threads geben wie "Wer schließt alles seinen FFXIV account?" aber das sind auch die leute die bei Facebook reinschreiben "bin gerade KACKEN , geschrieben 8 uhr morgens" LOL
> also manchma verfluche ich das internet deswegen extremst, es ist erstens super anstrengend und es wird teils iein mist einem selber aufgedrängt.. oftmals auf mehr oder minder penetranter art. aber das ist ein anderes thema^^




FFXIV Release Overtüre Trailer auch mit ingame scenes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-5Rk-tExys

Group Leve QUest
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJreuT88sUs




Tikume schrieb:


> Anstatt dann einfach unterschiedliche Server anzubieten präsentiert man den PC Spielern wieder eine unterirdische Steuerung.
> Naja, letztendlich wird das Spiel halt die Leute anziehen die den 11er mochten - ist ja für einen Nachfolger auch nicht verkehrt.




Naja die steuerung hat sich schon verändert.. kein auswahlmenu mehr wo man sich durchklicken muss im kampf.. dafür ne skillleiste wie in jedem MMO.. und du brauchst keine makros mehr.

Läuft aber immernoch alles über tastatur.. aber ob ich nun nen gegner anklicke oder tab drücke.. wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FFXIV ist halt "anders" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das exp system ist zum vorgänger auch komplett anders.
Es arbeitet mit dem "fatigue" system.



Ab 1.sept beginnt übrigens die OpenBeta phase


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. August 2010)

Yup, mache gerade das Update vom CB Client auf OB Client. Bin mal gespannt, was das Teil anschließend wiegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Verbleibende Zeit - 7 Stunden. Ärks!
EDIT2: Oha - nur noch 90 Minuten. Geht definitiv schneller als in den ersten CB-Phasen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. August 2010)

Irgendwie hängen alle mit dem externen Downloader bei 99,6%, ich hoffe ich lade die Patch-Datei nicht umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vermutlich lässt er sich eh überlisten. Datei zu 99% fertig saugen, in den offiziellen Patcher laden, dort fertig machen und mit dem externen richtig verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da war jemand schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt gibts auch den Download zu 100% im externen Downloader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (30. August 2010)

hmm jeder sag es wird kein AH geben? wie kommt ihr eigendlich darauf das es kein AH geben wird? Ich habe in Limsa das Gebäude schon gesehen wo dort das AH sein wird.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. August 2010)

Es wird laut Interview auf FFXIVcore zu Release kein AH geben. Angeblich, damit sich vorher eine Wirtschaft bilden kann. Das AH soll später folgen, aber wann und wie, das weiß keiner.


----------



## Louis Hunt (30. August 2010)

k, aber die örtlichkeiten sind auf jedenfall schon mal da.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. August 2010)

Allein, was hilft's, wenn man sie nicht nutzen kann und niemand weiß, wann sich das ändert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (30. August 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> ...


auch wenn die NDA am 1. sept. höchstwahrscheinlich komplett fallen wird ist sie zur zeit noch aktiv. sie wurde zwar bereits zum teil gelockert, videos aus der beta dürfen aber noch immer nicht gepostet werden und somit würde ich das in öffentlichen foren wie diesen auch unterlassen....



Spoiler



For purpose of clarification, your use of the Materials on a website may not display any of Square Enix's trademarked and/or copyrighted materials other than Materials authorized by the most current version of this license,* which currently excludes any FINAL FANTASY XIV in-game video, music or vocal tracks captured by you or any third party*





Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> EDIT2: Oha - nur noch 90 Minuten. Geht definitiv schneller als in den ersten CB-Phasen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hatte wie bei der CB keine probleme. war in ca. 40 min auf meiner platte ^_^


----------



## Lari (31. August 2010)

Den Eintrag auf der Betaseite versteh ich nicht wirklich. Muss man als jetziger Tester sich nochmal um einen Key kümmern für die open Beta oder ist das nur unglücklich ausgedrückt?


----------



## Zyo (31. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Den Eintrag auf der Betaseite versteh ich nicht wirklich. Muss man als jetziger Tester sich nochmal um einen Key kümmern für die open Beta oder ist das nur unglücklich ausgedrückt?


du musst 'nen key anfordern. bei zu großem andrang kann es sein dass sie die ausgabe etwas verzögern. closed beta tester sollten automatisch per mail ein neuen key bekommen.


----------



## Tonkra (31. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> auch wenn die NDA am 1. sept. höchstwahrscheinlich komplett fallen wird ist sie zur zeit noch aktiv. sie wurde zwar bereits zum teil gelockert, videos aus der beta dürfen aber noch immer nicht gepostet werden und somit würde ich das in öffentlichen foren wie diesen auch unterlassen....



Man hast du ne ahnung.. screens und videos darf man schon lange posten.. warum denkst du löschen die leute in den youtube videos nichmal mehr die namen raus...
*

OpenBeta ab 1.September (How to)*



> *Client Download*
> 
> http://dl.square-eni.../ffxivsetup.exe
> 
> ...




also schnell clienten ziehn und testen^^ Mein client is schon upgedated




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es wird laut Interview auf FFXIVcore zu Release kein AH geben. Angeblich, damit sich vorher eine Wirtschaft bilden kann. Das AH soll später folgen, aber wann und wie, das weiß keiner.




In FFXI gab es zu anfang auch kein AH. na hoffen wirs, dass es in FFXIV auch noch kommt, fand das sehr toll eigdl.^^


----------



## Tonkra (31. August 2010)

Der Start der OpenBeta wurde "aus technischen gründen" bis auf weiteres verschoben.



> General
> 2010/08/31 12:30 from FINAL FANTASY XIV
> FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test Postponed
> FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test, which is scheduled to begin at 02:00 (GMT) on Sept. 1, 2010, will be postponed due to a confirmation of critical bugs. New schedule will be released at a later date.
> ...


----------



## Zyo (31. August 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Man hast du ne ahnung.. screens und videos darf man schon lange posten.. warum denkst du löschen die leute in den youtube videos nichmal mehr die namen raus...


in der alpha und zu beginn der closed beta gab es auch vids mit sichtbaren namen. die entwickler machen sowas nicht aus spass, dran halten und gut ist....
der von mir gequotete text von SE ist von mitte august 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn jemand unbedingt solche videos kucken will soll er halt selbst auf yt danach suchen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. August 2010)

Verschoben? Na geil. Bin ja mal gespannt, was aus dem Headstart am 22. werden wird... Grmbl


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Update:



> We would like to take this opportunity to provide an update regarding the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test, which was announced to be postponed on Aug. 31, 2010.
> 
> A critical issue where the client software for the open beta test would not respond on certain rare occasions has been addressed. As of now, we are in the final stages of preparation for the start of the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test.
> 
> A new schedule will be released at a later date. Until then, we ask for your patience in this matter.


----------



## Dulon (1. September 2010)

War wohl nicht verkehrt die Verschiebung, auch wenn es nicht gerade wünschenswert war.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2010)

Kommt ihr noch auf die Betatest-Seite oder sagt er euch, der Dienst wäre nicht im Konto aktiviert oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Zyo (1. September 2010)

die beta seite bleibt down bis zum start der open beta....

mein client ist warum auch immer plötzlich korrupt und muss den mist neu downloaden/installieren -.-
jetzt geht es natürlich nicht mehr vorwärts.... 12 stunden läuft der mist, knappe 30% geschafft, mit utorrent. der launcher kam auch nicht in die gänge. kein bock mehr auf den mist, lade es nun über megaupload. hoffe muss ohne premium nicht zu lange zwischen den einzelnen files warten....auf RS konnte ich es leider net finden :/


----------



## Zyo (1. September 2010)

Vielen Dank fur eure Geduld! Der offene Beta-Test von FINAL FANTASY XIV wird am 2. Sep. 2010 um 2:00 Uhr (GMT) beginnen!

http://twitter.com/FF_XIV_DE


----------



## Lari (1. September 2010)

Jop, und die sollen es sich wagen morgen früh um knapp halb acht keine Keys mehr zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Wie praktisch, dass GMT genau meine Zeitzone ist. Da bleib ich doch gleich mal bis zwei Uhr auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (1. September 2010)

Hoffen wir nur das der Betatest auch wirklich pünktlich startet. Die Erfahrung zeigt leider das es meistens nicht so ist.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Die Beta beunruhigt mich eher weniger. Ich bin paranoid, was den Release angeht! In exakt drei Wochen sollen Besitzer der CE die Vollversion erleben und es gibt jetzt noch "kritische Fehler"? AAAAH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls Ihr an irgendwelche Gottheiten oder andere höheren Mächte glaubt, dann betet schon mal, dass das Spiel nicht der totale Schrott wird.


----------



## Zyo (1. September 2010)

ich hab noch bis mitte september ferien und geh eh net vor 5 uhr pennen, somit stellt die zeit für mich auch kein problem dar. bis dahin läuft mein client dann auch wieder. wenn SE sich an seine angaben hällt bekomme ich eh noch 'nen key per mail weil ich ja in der CB war.


----------



## Tonkra (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Beta beunruhigt mich eher weniger. Ich bin paranoid, was den Release angeht! In exakt drei Wochen sollen Besitzer der CE die Vollversion erleben und es gibt jetzt noch "kritische Fehler"? AAAAH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kitische fehler können bei neuen clienten natürlich auch auftreten ..beim neuen OpenBeta clienten... beim CBT clienten war ja alles in ordnung.. 
das passiert sehr oft bei änderungen des clienten, oftmals kleine probleme die sich eingeschlichen haben.

aber ist ja schon wieder alles mit nem hotfix beseitigt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Hm. 2 Uhr GMT und bisher geht nix.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Gedulde dich! 02:00 GMT ist erst in 40 Minuten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time/scripts/clock-8/runner.php

Einen kleinen Patch gab es jedenfalls schon einmal. Hatte FF das letzte mal heute Mittag gestartet.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Erm... ich lebe in der GMT-Zeitzone und 2 Uhr ist seit 23 Minuten vorbei. Zumindest laut meinem Windows und Wikipedia und... wurden neulich die Uhren umgestellt und ich hab was verpasst? Zeitzonen sind scheiße...

EDIT: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=136
No GMT/UMC offset. Und da ist es 2:26!


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

GMT ändert sich nicht bei Sommer- Winterzeit, das bedeutet das du nur während der Winterzeit in England GMT+0 hast und im Sommer GMT+1. Steht auch im von dir geposteten Link so drin.

Naja, wie auch immer! Ich persönlich glaube trotzdem nicht daran das die Beta pünktlich startet. ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Hm, hab das hier übersehen: "Current time zone offset:	UTC/GMT +1 hour"
Danke für die Aufklärung. Glaube ja auch nicht daran, aber in 16 Minuten wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

war mir auch passiert^^
noch 7 minuten und erst 2 server online, das kann noch etwas werden. naja egal, mir geht es jetzt nur drum erstmal ein key abzustauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

So, jetzt isses aber ganz doll echt hundert pro 2 Uhr GMT und Keys gibt's noch net. Manchmal wünschte ich, ich könnte Kaffee ausstehen.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

2 minuten nach 2 und noch keine keys....skandalös tztztz^^

immer schön F5 spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Ich halte mich mit Adventure Quest Worlds wach... das ist ein guter Grund, endlich mit FF14 anzufangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Yessss!


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

Die Entwicklung von FINAL FANTASY XIV befindet sich augenblicklich in der letzten, heißen Endphase und alle Mitarbeiter legen im Hinblick auf den Verkaufsstart der Sammler-Edition am 22. September und dem offiziellen Service-Start am 30. September den letzten Feinschliff an. Um am offenen Beta-Test für FINAL FANTASY XIV teilzunehmen, musst Du Dich über das SQUARE ENIX Account Management System (Square Enix-Kontoverwaltung) anmelden und Dich für einen Zugang bewerben. 

Solltest Du bereits als Beta-Tester an einem früheren Beta-Test teilgenommen haben bzw. im SQUARE ENIX Account Management System (Square Enix-Kontoverwaltung) einen Registrierungscode hinterlegt haben, so entfällt für Dich dieser Schritt und eine erneute Bewerbung ist nicht nötig. Wir werden Dich in diesem Fall schnellstmöglich per E-Mail benachrichtigen und Dir den aktuellen Registrierungscode einschließlich einer kurzen Anleitung zu den Zugangsmodalitäten zukommen lassen! 


accountverwaltung down^^
...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Jo, aber mein alter Beta-Account ist auf irgendwen in der Buffed-Redaktion registriert, den kann ich jetzt schlecht anrufen. Ich hole mir lieber gleich privat nen eigenen Key für die OB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja jetzt offen.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

ich kann das kack formular nicht absenden, muss jetzt wohl im ernst auf ne mail von SE hoffen -.- 
kann ich auch gleich bis zum 22. warten...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Bei mir kackt der Server immer ab, wenn ich mein Land angeben will. Hmpf!
Mann, sind wir nerdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

hab mit anderem browser probiert und da bekomme ich nun ein Wartungsarbeiten Bildschirm :>


----------



## Dulon (2. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich sitzen gerade tausende von Leuten da und drücken die ganze Zeit refresh, armer SE Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Genau da liegt das Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert mich an den Release von WoW - meine Geschwister und meine Eltern kamen rein, ich musste 8 Stunden warten. lol


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

sie müssten nur die mails versenden, dann würde sich die last schon mal um mindestens 1/3 verringern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulon (2. September 2010)

Der Login zum Spiel ist anscheinend auch ne Website, jedenfalls ist der auch down wenn man den Client aufmacht.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

ja, haben sie heute per patch geändert


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Irgendwie wird das heut nix mehr.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

hab mein key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Your application to the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test has been accepted. Please read through the e-mail we have sent to your Square Enix account's registered e-mail address.

bin durch gekommen mit der bewerbung ^_^

edit: mit Chrome hab ich es geschafft, FF will nicht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Du Glücklicher. Ich denke, ich werd's gleich aufgeben. Meine Alte wird sich freuen, wenn ich gleich zu ihr ins Bett komme und sie merkt, wie spät es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

kay, viel spass^^
nun müsste nur noch der launcher funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


laut ffxiv-status ist der loginserver down....da bringt mir der key auch nicht viel -.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Ich kack' ab! Stundenlang probiert, IE nix, Firefox nix... aus lauter Verzweiflung Google Chrome installiert und auf Anhieb hat alles geklappt. Ohne Probleme, Hänger, Lags... wtf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Aaaahahaha die Schweine! Habe endlich meinen Wohnort registriert, da säuft die Seite mit einer Fehlermeldung ab und nun ist "Maintenance". Grmbl!

EDIT2: Gegenwärtig können keine Anmeldungen zum offenen Beta-Test von FINAL FANTASY XIV angenommen werden. Bitte geduldet euch einen Moment, bis wieder Anmeldungen angenommen werden können.

-.-


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

also ich hab es doch noch reingeschafft und mir mal gradina/graduin/whatever mal angeschaut (server kashuin, waren alle leer somit einfach erst besten genommen), und das bisschen was ich geshen habe macht bock auf mehr. tolle optik, nette zwischensequenz inkl. sprachausgabe, der erste kampg gegen 3 wölfe lief richtig flüssig und lagfrei, macht auf den ersten blick ein sehr guten eindruck auch wenn ich noch quasi nix gesehen habe. geh aber jetzt pennen, sonst kann ich nicht mehr gut schlafen wenn es bis hell draussen wird. freu mich schon auf heut mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Sag' bei Gelegenheit mal bescheid, wie es mit der Performance ausschaut. Ich geh' ins Bett. Hoffentlich bekomme ich meinen Key morgen, ansonsten muss ich wieder über die Redaktion betteln... Menno... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Hm, mal schauen wann ich durchkomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär ja schön, wenn da eine MAil kommen würde, aber ich hab ja das Gefühl das man sich doch besser selbst um einen kümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulon (2. September 2010)

Ich hab inzwischen meinen Key per Mail erhalten.
Da ich aber im Moment eh nicht spielen kann und die Accountverwaltung irgendwie überlastet ist kümmere ich mich um den Rest heute Abend dann.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Tja, habe bisher auch noch keinen Key, war aber dann kurz nach 4:00 Uhr schlafen weil ich keine Lust hatte rum zu probieren. Das es jetzt jedoch immer noch nicht wirklich funktioniert ist schon ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## Tonkra (2. September 2010)

ja server sind gnadenlos überlastet.. is kein wunder, is ja noch schlimmer als normalen MMOs, die regional released werden.

Hier connecten USA, Japan und europa gleichzeitig.. hoffe ick komm noch an nen key.. wenn nicht raste ich aus^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Scheiß weltweiter Release - die Server sind seit Stunden platt, wenn man endlich mal reinkommt, gibt's keine Keys mehr... einen Vorteil hat das aber alles: Ich nutze neuerdings Google Chrome und das Teil ist sauschnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Die Anmeldung zum offenen Beta-Test von FINAL FANTASY XIV ist abgeschlossen und eine E-Mail wurde an die im Square Enix-Konto hinterlegte E-Mail-Adresse versandt. 
Bitte schau in Deinem Postfach nach und lies Dir die E-Mail sorgfältig durch.

Yessss!


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Hm, werde mittlerweile sofort zu dieser "busy" Seite weitergeleitet.

http://entry.ffxiv.com/busy/

Habe es mit verschiedenen Browsern probiert jedoch ohne Erfolg. Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Hatte ich auch stundenlang, mit FF, IE64... bis sie im FFXIVCore-Forum alle begeistert von Chrome schwärmten und meinten, dass sie damit problemlos auf die Seite kamen. Hielt ich natürlich für völligen Schwachsinn. Außerdem telefoniert der Browser nach Hause und das mag ich nicht. Aber die Macht der Verzweiflung... habe dann doch Chrome gesaugt, UnChrome drüber gehauen und BAM - sofort war ich drin! Dann kam auch schon die Meldung, dass keine Keys mehr vergeben werden. Also ab ins Bett, vor ner halben Stunde aufgestanden (England ist eine Stunde hinter Deutschland), wieder mit Chrome die Seite aufgerufen, Key abgeholt, registriert, jetzt bin ich drin. Ich würd's selbst nicht glauben, hätte ich es nicht gerade eben erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HrunDerBarbar (2. September 2010)

Da geht im Moment nichts. Weder mit Chrome noch mit Opera (mein Standard). Einmal habe ich es auf die Seite zum Einloggen geschafft, Daten eingegeben, absenden geklickt...busy!

Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage ob wenn man die "Busy" Seite aktualisiert man nur die Fehlermeldung erneuert oder tatsächlich den ursprünglichen Link. Weil dann könnte ich Opera auf "Seite automatisch neu laden" alle 2 Sekunden stellen und einfach nur abwarten.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Schade, funktioniert bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HrunDerBarbar (2. September 2010)

Yes, hat geklappt! Man muss nur Geduld haben. Übrigens mit Opera...


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Ok, hab jetzt auch einen Key! Jetzt muss ich erst einmal gucken auf welche Welt ich gehe, würde am liebsten mit vielen deutschsprachigen Spielern unterwegs sein!


edit: Soweit ich sehen kann gehen viele deutschsprachige Spieler auf Lindblum! Werde meinen Charakter jetzt dort ebenfalls erstellen.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Buuuuh, Server Error nach Server Error... :-/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Bin ab sofort auf dem Server "Figaro" anzutreffen. Der Name hat mir so gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade um die Server, die nach Bösewichten benannt wurden, aber da es wohl jeden Betatester nach Sephiroth und Kefka gezogen hat...

Performance ist bei mir nun wesentlich besser. Nur die scheiß Software-Maus ist weiterhin absolut unbrauchbar und lahmarschig.


----------



## Aestus (2. September 2010)

Juhu hat beim 1. Versuch direkt geklappt ^^

Wenn möglich sollten alle buffed User auf den selben Server oder? Dadurch hätte man (auch ohne Linkshell) schonmal nen hohen Basissatz an deutschsprachigen Usern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Wenn das noch viel länger dauert ist meine Hardware Maus nachher auch unbrauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Also ich bin auf Lindblum, scheint der inoffizielle deutsche Server zu sein.

Ich habe jedoch eine Frage und zwar läuft das Spiel bei mir in einer kleineren Auflösung als 1920x1200 im Fenstermodus. Ich würde jedoch gerne Vollbild mit 1920x1200 spielen, habe in den Einstellungen bisher nichts gefunden? Jemand einen Plan?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Ich spiele problemlos auf 1920x1080 im Vollbildmodus. Geht ffxivconfig bei Dir?

Ich bleibe auf Figaro, auch wenn die Deutschen sich anscheinend auf Lindblum verabredet haben. Ich mach' ja auch keinen Urlaub auf Malle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Und erste Hürde bewältigt, nun noch in die Acc-Verwaltung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuuuund drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HrunDerBarbar (2. September 2010)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf Lindblum, scheint der inoffizielle deutsche Server zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe jedoch eine Frage und zwar läuft das Spiel bei mir in einer kleineren Auflösung als 1920x1200 im Fenstermodus. Ich würde jedoch gerne Vollbild mit 1920x1200 spielen, habe in den Einstellungen bisher nichts gefunden? Jemand einen Plan?



Im Windows Startmenü die Final Fantasy XIV Beta Version Config starten. Da kann man einen Haken für Vollbild setzen.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Hab mich auch für Figaro entschieden. Lat0rz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Ah, danke! Dachte das klappt im Spiel direkt.

Oh man, das Spiel dreht ja ganz schön auf zu Anfang. Super Grafik und Sound.. Feeling wie im Film. Naja so wie man es von FF gewohnt ist. Mit dem Gameplay komme ich zwar im Moment nicht wirklich klar aber mal schauen! Schade ist nur das diese top Grafik natürlich auch sehr viel Rechenleistung fordern. Habe relativ lange Ladezeiten zwischen den Szenen und meine FPS könnten auch besser sein, aber mein Rechner ist auch schon älter.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Mann, habe eben mal das Intro der Wüstenstadt ausprobiert! Die Texturen der Goobbue sind so gestochen scharf, man hat das Gefühl, dass sie einen gleich durch den Screen anspringt! Der Hammer! Limsa Lominsa gefällt mir aus irgendeinem Grund trotzdem besser. Vielleicht wegen der Piraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Final Fantasy 14 - das vielleicht einzige MMORPG, in dem die Charaktergenerierung den Menüpunkt "Schwanzfarbe" beinhaltet.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

*gähn*
alter was seit ihr schon wieder so früh auf.....erstmal wach werden und dann zocke ich noch ein wenig. mal schauen welchen server ich dann schlussentlich wählen werde....


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch stundenlang, mit FF, IE64... bis sie im FFXIVCore-Forum alle begeistert von Chrome schwärmten und meinten, dass sie damit problemlos auf die Seite kamen. Hielt ich natürlich für völligen Schwachsinn. Außerdem telefoniert der Browser nach Hause und das mag ich nicht. Aber die Macht der Verzweiflung... habe dann doch Chrome gesaugt, UnChrome drüber gehauen und BAM - sofort war ich drin! Dann kam auch schon die Meldung, dass keine Keys mehr vergeben werden. Also ab ins Bett, vor ner halben Stunde aufgestanden (England ist eine Stunde hinter Deutschland), wieder mit Chrome die Seite aufgerufen, Key abgeholt, registriert, jetzt bin ich drin. Ich würd's selbst nicht glauben, hätte ich es nicht gerade eben erlebt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatte ich doch schon zuvor geschireben dass man mit chrome besser durchkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Kollege, das war irgendwann zwischen drei und fünf Uhr nachts, da fallen mir solche Details net mehr auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kämpfe sind plötzlich wesentlich schneller und net mehr so laggy. Geilomat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

winziger neu patch da....aber nur 0b/s >_<
edit: torrent funzt super


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Ich lass gerade eh ATI Overdrive Auto Clock rennen, mittlerweile bei 200 Mhz+ am RAM angekommen Oo


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

So, habe die Grafik ein wenig runtergeschraubt und das Spiel läuft jetzt ziemlich gut und die Grafik ist immer noch in Ordnung, damit kann ich Leben. Das einzige was verdammt nervt ist der ständige schwarze Ladebildschirm. Der taucht einfach zu oft auf und bleibt zu lange bestehen! ^^

Mal abgesehen davon komme ich im Moment nicht wirklich mit dem Spiel zurecht und habe keine Ahnung wo ich hin muss und was wie funktioniert. Bin raus aus der Stadt und habe ein Monster angegriffen. Locker platt gemacht, danach bin ich ein wenig weiter und hab noch ein Monster angegriffen. Dieses hat mit 3000 Schaden zurück geschlagen und nun liege ich hier und weiß nicht ob ich jemals wieder auferstehen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Aufstehen geht über "Rückführung".
Du musst zur Abenteurergilde. Also diesem Heini in der Kneipe. Der gibt Dir ne Kontaktperle und schickt Dich zum Camp Bartelf... oh, Moment. Gibt ja jetzt drei Startgebiete. Ähem... na ja, jedenfalls solltest Du nach einer Abenteurergilde suchen und deren Kontaktperle nutzen.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Alles klar, danke! Werde ich dann nachher mal probieren. Update gerade mal wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Hier auch. 35 Remoteverbindungen, 28 Lokale Verbindungen, 0kb/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Wäre ich nicht so faul, würde ich utorrent anwerfen...


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Ich uppe die Patchdatei gleich bei Rapidshare, wenn sie funktioniert. Erklärung wohin sie muss etc. spar ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich lass gerade eh ATI Overdrive Auto Clock rennen, mittlerweile bei 200 Mhz+ am RAM angekommen Oo



ja, ram geht oftmals weiter hoch da er bei manchen grafikkarten unter seiner eigentlich für ausgelegten geschwindigkeit arbeitet. ich würde trotzdem manuell übertakten, hast stabilere ergebnisse und kommst vielleicht noch höher. diese automatischen funktionen erreichen nie den optimalen wert, entweder zu hoch oder zu niedrig.



HobbySoldat schrieb:


> So, habe die Grafik ein wenig runtergeschraubt und das Spiel läuft jetzt ziemlich gut und die Grafik ist immer noch in Ordnung, damit kann ich Leben. Das einzige was verdammt nervt ist der ständige schwarze Ladebildschirm. Der taucht einfach zu oft auf und bleibt zu lange bestehen! ^^
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon komme ich im Moment nicht wirklich mit dem Spiel zurecht und habe keine Ahnung wo ich hin muss und was wie funktioniert. Bin raus aus der Stadt und habe ein Monster angegriffen. Locker platt gemacht, danach bin ich ein wenig weiter und hab noch ein Monster angegriffen. Dieses hat mit 3000 Schaden zurück geschlagen und nun liege ich hier und weiß nicht ob ich jemals wieder auferstehen werde.
> 
> ...



du siehst beim anvisieren neben den hp des gegners so ein schild symbol, grün/blau geht easy, gelb wird schwierig und orange/rot nur in einer gruppe


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Zwei Patchdateien, beide in den Ordner: c:\Benutzer\*USERNAME*\Meine Dokumente\Meine Spiele\FF14 Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\patch

Patcher anschmeissen, fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link: http://rapidshare.co...35197/patch.rar

10 mal runterladbar, viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sollten ältere Patchdateien benötigt werden kann ich euch leider nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Hmpf... Download nach 80% abgekackt, jetzt hab ich mein Rapidshare Downloadlimit erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zurück zum Patcher. Kann ich gleich etwas verlorenen Schlaf von letzter Nacht nachholen. ^^

EDIT: Mit neuer IP hat's geklappt. Lari saves the day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Toll. Nach dem Login sind die Server abgesoffen, ich kam nur noch per Affengriff aus dem Spiel und jetzt stürzt es bei jedem Start ab. Langsam geht mir das Teil echt auf den Keks!


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Patcher anschmeissen, fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke läuft! ^^


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Joa, ich hats auch rausgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und beim Versuch auf den Lobby-Server zu kommen schmiert FF14 nun ab. Was die wohl wieder werkeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hab mal alle kleineren Patchdateien seit Start der OB in ein Archiv gepackt und auf meinen Premium-Account geparkt. Wer die Patchdateien (ausser die 1,2GB große eben) braucht kann sich daran bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link: http://rapidshare.co.../patch.rar.html

Patchdateien in den Ordner: c:\Benutzer\*USERNAME*\Meine Dokumente\Meine Spiele\FF14 Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\patch kopieren.

Patcher anschmeissen, fertig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Uff! Dann liegt's wenigstens nicht nur an mir. Hab schon vor Schreck die GraKa-Treiber upgedatet. Na ja, schaden kann das ohnehin nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Joa, paar Server sind laut ffxiv-status.com down.
Und es werden mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt sinds alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Geil - als ich eben über Guru3d.com meine Treiber updaten wollte, war zwischen den "richtigen" Download-Links ein falscher Link versteckt, der auf eine Webseite führt, die haargenau wie die Seite von Nvidia aussieht. Habe dort meine Grafikkarte, Betriebssystem etc eingestellt, den Download gestartet und plötzlich hatte ich "Driver Detective" auf der Platte. Die Schweine! Scheiß Bauernfängerei, sowas! Grmbl!

Die OB von FF14 entpuppt sich bisher als User-Stresstest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die OB von FF14 entpuppt sich bisher als User-Stresstest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und die sind so ganz und gaarnicht stressresistent...
naja ich probiers ab und zu ganz enfach über den client, geht net? gut dann ein anderes mal..bis 94% dl hab ichs immerhin geschafft bis es wieder abgekackt ist

bin jedenfalls gespannt was sich so nach der closed beta verändert hat


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Die Server kommen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

Hm.. also bei mir stürzt das Game jedes mal ab wenn ich das Spiel starte. Nach dem weißen "Spiel starten" Bildschirm. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das die Lobby Server off sind oder kommt ihr rein?


----------



## Zyo (2. September 2010)

lobby war offline wegen wartungsarbeiten, sollte nun wieder funzen

edit: ach nun meinst nicht die normale fehlermeldung, bei mir crashed auch das komplette game. naja mal schaun...
http://ffxiv-status.com/

btw:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *Acquisition of Registration Code for the Open Beta Test*
> We have an important announcement to the testers who have participated in FINAL FANTASY XIV Closed Beta Test.
> ...


lol
gut dass ich mir heut nacht doch einen geholt habe ^_^


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Also Lobby-Server soll da sein aber geht trotzdem noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

> edit: ach nun meinst nicht die normale fehlermeldung, bei mir crashed auch das komplette game. naja mal schaun...


Hier auch. Menno.

EDIT: Laut Status-Website ist ALLES up, aber das Spiel crasht bei mir immer direkt nach dem Login. Raaaah!


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Yup. Jetzt kenne ich alle drei Intros. Das in der Wüste gefällt mir mit Abstand am besten, aber ich glaube, ich behalte Limsa Lominsa weiterhin als Heimatstadt für meinen Charakter. Irgendwie sagt mir das Setting zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Figaro veränderte sich innerhalb weniger Minuten von "wenig ausgelastet" zu "Rammelvoll".

EDIT: Hoppala! Hab ich meinen Charakter nur etwas umgestalten und neu erschaffen wollen und schon war Figaro von der Auswahlliste verschwunden. Schätze, ich werde erst mal einen anderen Server wählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da werden sich die Deutschen aber freuen, wenn sie sich nicht alle auf einem Server tummeln können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2010)

Also open Beta Resümee bis Level 8 Bergbauer, Level 6 Charakter:
Die Einführung ist für MMORPG-Neulinge nicht machbar. Man wird quasi erschlagen mit den Möglichkeiten. Aber ich denke da kommt noch was um es einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen.
Weiter geht es mit dem Ende der Einführungs-Storyquest. Und nun? Ich weiß, dass man alle 10 Level weitere Storyquests bekommt, also bin ich ein wenig bergbauen gegangen, irgendwann ploppte ein "Beschädigt" Debuff auf. Ok, hm, ist wohl meine ausrüstung kaputt. Es steht auch da, was man zum reparieren braucht, aber ähm, wo kriegt mans her? Morgen versuch ich auf dem Markt fündig zu werden.
Klasse wechseln? Theoretisch einfach das nötige Equip besorgen und draufloscraften. Ja, Rezepte stehen im Forum, aber moment, Feuerkristalle? Scherben habe ich ja zur genüge, aber Kristalle? Oo
Werde ich wohl auch morgen mal schauen, wo ich die herbekomme.

Weiter im Text: Wozu sind die Gilden da? Erklärt auch niemand. Kann man sich ihnen anschliessen? Quasi einer Hauptgilde, bei der man in einer Art ruft steigt? Bahnhof.

Morgen herrscht noche iniges an Klärungsbedarf, vielleicht weiß hier ja der ein oder andere was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten noch viel Spaß auf den Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (2. September 2010)

So ich habe jetzt ein wenig gespielt und ich muss leider sagen um so länger ich spiele um so weniger gefällt mir das Spiel.

Was mir bisher gut gefallen hat ist die gute Grafik, die Musik und das Feeling allgemein. Das Leveldesign ist in Ordnung.

Was mir jedoch nicht gefällt ist das dass Spiel ziemlich schwammig läuft. Die Maus ist furchtbar, Menüs öffnen sich verzögert, genauso die Interaktion mit NPCs. Auch tauchen große Ansammlungen von Spielern erst viel zu spät auf.

Zu dem finde ich es wirklich sehr schwierig in das Spiel einzusteigen. Falls es eine gute Einleitung für neue Spieler gibt so habe ich diese nicht gefunden. Stattdessen fummle ich mich sehr umständlich durch die Menüs. Hier merkt man deutlich das FF14 auch für die PS3 gemacht wird.

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. Ich werde das Game natürlich die Tage noch weiter ausprobieren doch bisher würde ich es mir nicht kaufen.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Der Einstieg in Final Fantasy 14 ist ungefähr so, als wolltest Du schwimmen lernen und jemand wirft Dich mit dem Helikopter mitten über dem Meer ab. "Ertrink' gefälligst weniger!" schreit er Dir noch hinterher, dann bist Du auf Dich allein gestellt.

Ich weiß ja schon seit der CB, dass es nur eine nutzlose Software-Maus gibt und dass das Teil ohne Gamepad kaum spielbar ist. Die Server-Lags sind auch keine große Überraschung. Habe auch brav meine Freibriefe erledigt und bin mit meiner Hauptklasse für 48 Stunden "arbeitslos". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lari - Kristalle in allen Geschmacksrichtungen lassen sich bei erschlagenen Monstern erbeuten - das kriegt man nicht mal mit, weil die Mistdinger nach gewonnenen Kämpfen einfach so im Inventar materialisieren. Das ist wie mit den ganzen einzelnen Socken, die plötzlich überall nach dem Waschen auftauchen. Außerdem kannst Du sie bei anderen Spielern kaufen. Wenn ein Spieler ein Sack-Icon vor dem Nick hat, betreibt er einen Bazaar, der sich über das herrlich intuitive und unkomplizierte *hust* Menüsystem öffnen und nutzen lässt, so lange der Spieler nicht abhaut oder auslogt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frevler (2. September 2010)

Hmmm, je mehr die Leute über das (immer noch Beta!) Spiel meckern, umso neugieriger werde ich. Wirklich echt doof, wenn man nicht vom lieben Onkel Onlinespiel an der Hand genommen und von A nach B geführt wird und die Mobs drum betteln, dass man sie erschlagt.
2 Gamepads (falls einer streiken sollte!) warten frisch geölt und mit Akkus versorgt auf den Einsatz ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kann man sich momentan nicht für die OB anmelden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. September 2010)

Hier will keiner an die Hand genommen werden - aber wenn Du ein komplexes Crafting- und Sammelsystem hast, Items mit Sammelgegenständen und Ressourcen reparieren musst und für jeden Mist Zutaten benötigst, aber nirgends wird erklärt, wie das alles geht, wo man alles bekommt und wo man dafür hin soll, dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend mittelalterlich und alles andere als benutzerfreundlich. "Immer noch Beta" zählt bei solchen groben Schnitzern eigentlich nicht - der Release findet in 19 Tagen statt.

Edit: Hurra, mein Main ist wieder auf Figaro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt heißt es wieder drei Tage warten, bis die Crafter endlich weit genug sind, um mir als Tank ein paar anständige Schilde zu schmieden. Verkauft werden die ja nicht mehr. Ist vermutlich auch zu benutzerfreundlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Habe mir jetzt mal den Marktplatz vorgenommen und da meinen Gehilfen geparkt, damit der für mich Zeugs verhökert und im Zweifelsfall meine Ausrüstung reparieren lässt. Alles seeeehr umständlich. Habe für viel Geld meine Waffe und Rüstung aufwerten können - Schilde gibt's natürlich noch keine, da werde ich ein paar Tage warten müssen. Ich will mein Auktionshaus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnüff*


----------



## Lari (3. September 2010)

Ich werde heute weiter minern und den Grobschmied anfangen. Muss ich jetzt wirklich die Kristalle von anderen Spielern kaufen oder kann ich mit den Scherben was anfangen? Oder muss ich sogar Monster hauen? Bäh ^^

Schild mach ich dir, sobald ichs kann, aber ich bin in Ul'dah ansässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Einführungsquest ist übrigens deutlich kürzer als in Lominsa. Keine Erklärung z den Freibriefen, nichts zum Marktplatz. Bitter.


----------



## Aestus (3. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> EDIT2: Habe mir jetzt mal den Marktplatz vorgenommen und da meinen Gehilfen geparkt, damit der für mich Zeugs verhökert und im Zweifelsfall meine Ausrüstung reparieren lässt. Alles seeeehr umständlich. Habe für viel Geld meine Waffe und Rüstung aufwerten können - Schilde gibt's natürlich noch keine, da werde ich ein paar Tage warten müssen. Ich will mein Auktionshaus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hört sich zumindest gut an ^^

Ich persönlich mag Auktionshäuser wie in WoW nicht so wirklich (Ist ja nur unwesentlich komplizierter als ein NPC Shop: Item eingeben, nach Preis sortieren & auf kaufen klicken), die Spielershops in Lineage 2 fand ich z.B. viel interessanter da man wirklich rumreisen & Preise vergleichen musste um Schnäppchen zu machen.

( Man konnte z.B. RPG technisch gesehen als "fahrender Händler" einfach bei Spielern im Startgebiet billig Mats einkaufen, die verarbeiten und dann die Endprodukte an gut besuchten Plätzen teuer verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wobei ich bisher (fange erst heute Abend mit dem testen an) noch keine Ahnung hab wie genau das mit dem Basar abläuft - kann man den überall hinstellen? z.B. auch vor gut besuchte Instanzen ? Und muss man dazu eingelogged bleiben ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. September 2010)

@Auktionshaus:

FFXI hatte zu Spitzenzeiten mehrere Millionen Spieler. Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass FF14 besonders in Japan und Amiland extrem gut ankommt (machen wir uns nichts vor - gerade in Deutschland wird das Spiel wieder so'n Randgruppending), haben wir auf jedem Server also wieder viele, viele tausend Spieler. Und diese viele tausend Spieler wollen Gegenstände ein- und verkaufen. Ein Auktionshaus gibt es nicht, weshalb einzig und allein der Marktplatz bleibt. Dort eröffnen dann zig tausend Spieler ihre Shops und Du darfst jeden einzelnen mühsam abklappern, in der Hoffnung, Dein gewünschtes Item zu einem möglichst fairen Preis zu ergattern.
Schlimmeres Beispiel: Du hast Ressourcen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände gefunden, welche Du nicht benötigst und verkaufen willst. Du hast aber keine Ahnung, wie viel die nun wert sind. Schon mal durch x tausend Spielershops gekämpft, um eine Ahnung für die Preise Deiner Waren zu bekommen?

Auktionshäuser sind schnell, komfortabel und gewähren mit zwei, drei schnellen Klicks eine Übersicht zu gängigen Preisen sämtlicher Artikel. Wenn ich sehe, wie einige User auf Fanseiten versuchen, das Fehlen des Auktionshauses als etwas Tolles hinzustellen und sich über den Marktplatz angeblich freuen, bekomme ich Zustände. Habt Ihr den Marktplatz mal besucht? Der ist in was, 10 verschiedene Areale unterteilt, weil es sonst nicht genug Platz gibt? Trägt das ernsthaft zum Spielspaß bei, wenn man zehn überfüllte Verkaufsflächen nach Goodies und Preisen abgrasen muss?

@Lari: Mein Main hockt leider in Limsa Lominsa und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob man Gegenstände per Ingamepost verschicken kann. Falls ja - mein Tank schimpft sich Kira Proudheart und würde sich einen Ast abfreuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meines Wissens bekommst Du Kristalle nur im Kampf - oder eben durch Handel mit anderen Usern. 

@Aestus: Jede Stadt hat ein Markt-Areal, das in rund 10 (schlagt mich nicht, wenn's 8 oder 12) Instanzen aufgeteilt ist. Dort darf man seinen Markt-NPC parken und muss sich mühsam durch unzählige Shops kämpfen. Außerdem darfst Du Deine Gegenstände auch direkt in deinem Inventar mit Preisen versehen, so dass Spieler Dir im Vorbeigehen Zeugs abkaufen können - für die zweite Option musst Du selbstverständlich an Ort und Stelle sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber nicht sehr attraktiv - kaum jemand betrachtet im Vorbeigehen mal Deinen Shop, weil es einfach keinen Spaß macht, ewig zu warten, bis sich das Shopfenster öffnet und zu 99% findet man dann doch nur Zeugs, das man nicht benötigt.

EDIT: So, meine nächsten Freibriefe erhalte ich in 24 Stunden, die Story geht erst weiter, wenn ich noch 4 Level-Ups geholt habe und damit sitze ich jetzt einen ganzen Tag und eine ganze Nacht untätig mit dem Daumen im Arsch rum. Ich habe langsam aber sicher genug von diesem Spiel. Final Fantasy 14 verbindet lästige, unnötige Features aus dem letzten Jahrtausend wie "Marktplätze" mit den langweiligen Wartezeiten eines Browserspiels. Wenn ich mich langweilen will, kann ich auch Wandfarbe beim Trocknen zuschauen. Die kostet mich aber keine 13 Euro im Monat.


----------



## Lari (3. September 2010)

Gnah, soviele Fragen >.<
Welches Tool brauch ich zum reparieren? Wo krieg ich Feuerkristalle her? Nicht die Scherben, damit kann ich euch erschlagen.
Wo ist der Marktdistrikt in Ul'Dah? Man könnte echt etwas ausführlicher erklären, wie alles funktioniert...


----------



## Zyo (3. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> EDIT: So, meine nächsten Freibriefe erhalte ich in 24 Stunden, die Story geht erst weiter, wenn ich noch 4 Level-Ups geholt habe und damit sitze ich jetzt einen ganzen Tag und eine ganze Nacht untätig mit dem Daumen im Arsch rum. Ich habe langsam aber sicher genug von diesem Spiel. Final Fantasy 14 verbindet lästige, unnötige Features aus dem letzten Jahrtausend wie "Marktplätze" mit den langweiligen Wartezeiten eines Browserspiels. Wenn ich mich langweilen will, kann ich auch Wandfarbe beim Trocknen zuschauen. Die kostet mich aber keine 13 Euro im Monat.


grinde einfach solo oder ind er gruppe ein paar mobs, in den niedrigen lvln geht das ja auch fix. der unterschied zu den guildleves ist eh nur gering.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. September 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass das Startgebiet auf meinem Server derzeit von rund 1500 Spielern abgefarmt wird. Mit "grinden" ist da nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teelana (3. September 2010)

Ich habe mich so sehr auf dieses Spiel gefreut. 

Ein Mmorpg das auf eine gute Geschichte setzt anstatt auf stupides Instanzen farmen wie in WoW. Ein Spiel, dass eine schöne stimmige Welt bietet mit einer Geschichte, anstatt einer 0815 gut böse Welt wie in Aion.
Als ich meine Waldläuferin erstellte war ich hin und weg von der herrlichen Grafik. Als ich das Spiel dann betrat war ich begeistert von der Grafik der Welt und den Animationen der Figuren.
Und dann versuchte ich meine Maus zu bewegen...

Mal ganz ehrlich, sind die bei Square noch ganz dicht? Wie kann man so einen Schrott in der heutigen Zeit noch veröffentlichen? Die Menüs sind grausam für ein PC Spiel, die Maus Steuerung ist eine absolute Frechheit!
Natürlich kann ich mit Joypad spielen und mit TS reden, nur doof dass ich zur Gattung Rollenspielerin gehöre. Die schreiben nämlich auf dem Keyboard und sind daher schon dazu gewungen mit Maus und Tastatur zu spielen.
Ich WILL dieses Spiel lieben, schlicht weil ich noch nie so ein wunderschönes Mmorpg gesehen habe. Aber das Spiel lässt mich nicht.
Wie eine wunderschöne Person die mir dauernd ins Gesicht rülpst.

Besteht noch Hoffnung, dass diese abscheuliche Software Mouse Steuerung verbessert wird?

PS: Diese Minichatbox ist ja wohl auch der Witz. Wieviele Zeichen passen da in eine Nachricht? 100? Meine Güte....


----------



## Tonkra (4. September 2010)

ganz ehrlich... die Maus legt man in FF Online seit jeher sowieso zur seite..

die maus brauchst du nur zum umschauen..


NPC , Monster und mitspieler visierst du mit <Tab> an..



Ansonsten soll doch ein auktionshaus noch kommen^^ nur die frage wann, in FFXI gab es zu anfang auch kein AH..
ANsonsten finde ich das spiel im vergleich zu FFXI noch ein wenig ernüchternd^^


----------



## Teelana (4. September 2010)

Meine Maus lege ich nicht zur Seite, denn wie gesagt, wenn du viel schreiben willst während du spielst, was als Rollenspielerin nun einmal völlig normal ist,
dann ist weder eine völlige Tastatursteuerung noch eine ungenaue Joypad Steuerung drin.
Davon abgesehen bin ich als PC Spielerin nun einmal gewohnt eine Maus zur Steuerung zu haben, genau so wie eine Tastaturbelegung die ich selber bestimmen kann.

Wie ich vorher sagte, ich will dieses Spiel und seine unglaubliche schöne Spielwelt lieben und genießen. Aber so wie sich mir dieses Spiel präsentiert
habe ich einfach nur das Gefühl, dass es eine reine Frechheit ist. Aufploppende Charaktere, lieblos konvertierte Konsolen Menüs, softwareemulierte Maus,
kaum eine Einführung in das Komplexe Spiel so dass man sich völlig alleine gelassen und verloren vorkommt und und und.

Naja, der Name Final Fantasy wird das Spiel retten und genug Launch Verkäufe sichern. Aber ich würde am liebsten weinen wenn ich sehe was für ein Potenzial
hier verschenkt wird. Wieso denkt jede Spieleschmiede sie muss selbst das Rad neu erfinden? Manchmal hilft es wirklich auch mal über die eigenen vier Wände
hinaus zu schauen und bei anderen Spielen das eine oder andere gerade an der Nutzerfreundlichkeit aufzunehmen. Selbst RoM macht es hier besser...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. September 2010)

squere enix kann eben nur final fantasy solo games machen...jedes andere spiel was die rausbringen ist reinster dreck..vorallem mmo´s...ff14 ist technisch die reinste totalkatastrophe...dabei dachte ich, der start der warhammer online open beta war der schlechteste den ich je gesehen hab..aber ff14 übertrifft echt alles vorher dargewesene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




umso mehr leute ihre ce wieder abbestellen..umso besser


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Hört mit bitte mit diesen Vergleichen auf, was FFXI "zu Anfang" alles hatte oder nicht hatte. Als das Spiel rauskam, gab es WAS als Konkurrenz? UO? Everquest? NATÜRLICH war FF11 technisch in der Steinzeit, aber wir schreiben das Jahr 2010 und nur weil ein Spiel vor beinahe zehn Jahren eine mangelhafte Steuerung, UI, Handelsfunktionen etc. hatte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das in FF14 auch okay ist.

@Hardware-Maus: Wurde von sämtlichen Fans dieser Erde auf knien erfleht, doch laut Interviews auf FFXIVcore ist es derzeit nicht vorgesehen, diese zu implementieren. 

Was SE aus diesem Spiel macht, ist echt absolut unglaublich. Da bekommt man so eine atemberaubende Grafik, fantastische Musik und packende Story-Sequenzen und verpackt wird das alles mit Spielmechaniken, die so unendlich frustrierend, kaputt, lästig und umständlich sind, dass auch der allerletzte Rest Spaß aus dem Spiel gesaugt wird. Dabei hätte das Teil so super werden können! Ich *will* FF14 mögen, ich *will* dass es ein Erfolg wird, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass jemand den Entwicklern ordentlich ins Hirn geschissen und nicht umgerührt hat.


----------



## Zyo (4. September 2010)

na, man kann es auch übertreiben. das spiel muss einem nicht gefallen, dafür muss aber nicht gleich alles schrott sein. FFXI ist SE erfolgreichste Spiel, nur mal so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei der steuerung sollte man beachten dass plattformübergreifend auf den ganzen servern gespielt wird, die Keyboard bzw. Gamepad steuerung und die menuüs sind durchaus so gewollt damit es keine unfäiren vorteile für PCler gibt. bin mir sicher es hätte ansonsten frei belegbare tasten gegeben. gamepad kann man ja jetzt auch schon belegen wie man will. wer sich partout weigert ein gamepad am PC zu nutzen kann es natürlich gleich sein lassen, derjenige wird höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem game nicht glücklich. wer dem ganzen etwas offener gegenüber steht wird aber schnell merken, dass sich das ganze ganz gut damit steuern lässt. das spiel ist eindeutig auf ein gamepad ausgelegt. die softwaremaus ist natürlich nicht zu entschuldigen. ich denke mal SE will die Spieler zum gamepad oder keyboard only "zwingen" damit man sich auch nicht schneller drehen kann als ein konsolenspieler....

da die server in japan stehen wird es auch immer eine gewisse latenzverzögerung geben. aus zentraleuropa werden die meisten wohl um die 250-300ms haben. diese kommen einem hier aber deutlich geringer vor als z.b. 300ms in WoW. spiel und steuerung lassen sowas halt zu. wer deutsche server mit standord europa haben möchte kann es also auch gleich sein lassen, denke mal bei solch einem nieschenspiel lohnt sich das finanziell nicht und bringt zuviele nachteile mit sich.

das mit den marktplätzen finde ich tendenziell eine gute idee, denke aber dass man das deutlich besser umsetzen hätte können. zur zeit ist es doch recht mühsam die gesuchten items zu einem anständigen preis zu finden. das system wie jetzt wäre nett wenn man seine shops frei über die welt postieren könnte aber mit einer übergreifenden suchfunktion ausgestattet wäre. ein AH soll irgendwann ja noch folgen, mal schauen wie sich das ganze noch entwickelt.

surplus system und levequest zeitbegrenzung sind auch so ein ding wo SE seinen eigenen weg geht. wirklich überzugt davon bin ich nicht, wie es sich dann insgesamt auf das spiel auswirkt sieht man dann im finalen spiel. denke auch hier war der eigentliche hintergedanke gut, die umsetzung ist jedoch eher schlecht gelungen...

das alles hat eher etwas mit dem gameplay zu tun. von der rein technischen seite, also engine/grafik/sound/netcode ist das ganze garnicht mal so schlecht. da kann man kaum etwas dagegen sagen. besonders den sound finde ich excellent. der soundtrack von nobuo uematsu ist sehr gut gelungen. er passt hervorragend zum spiel und bringt das typische ff flair mit sicht. und auch die anderen effekte sind sehr gut gelungen. es wird immer nur über die nette grafik geredet, verglichen mit anderen games finde ich dass sich der sound aber nochmals deutlicher von ihnen abhebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das spiel geht in vielerlei hinsicht andere wege, das wird vielen hier nicht gefallen und in europa wird FFXIV eh nicht sonderlich populär werden. hauptzielgruppe ist japan und USA. wie gesagt, es muss einem nicht gefallen, gleich alles als schrott abzustempeln ist aber denke ich auch nicht richtig. ich persönlich bin froh dass entlich mal wieder ein MMOG kommt welches nicht probiert WoW und dessen erfolg zu klonen. kann solche spiele langsam aber sicher nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## sphero (4. September 2010)

> Was SE aus diesem Spiel macht, ist echt absolut unglaublich. Da bekommt man so eine atemberaubende Grafik, fantastische Musik und packende Story-Sequenzen und verpackt wird das alles mit Spielmechaniken, die so unendlich frustrierend, kaputt, lästig und umständlich sind, dass auch der allerletzte Rest Spaß aus dem Spiel gesaugt wird. Dabei hätte das Teil so super werden können! Ich *will* FF14 mögen, ich *will* dass es ein Erfolg wird, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass jemand den Entwicklern ordentlich ins Hirn geschissen und nicht umgerührt hat.


Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen...

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man nicht einfach die bewährte Steuerung aus FFXI übernommen hat, genau so, incl. Chat und Befehlen. Für die FFXI Spieler einfacher hineinzufinden und für alle neuen schnell erlernt.
Das gilt ebenso für Menus und UI's ingame bei Händlern etc.
Das sammeln und minen sowie das angeln könnte furchterregender nicht sein - wie kommt man auf solch einen Schwachsinn?

Nun gut, es gibt Gründe... SE versucht damit Gilverkäufern, Chinafarmern usw. das leben schwer zu machen, aber ich befürchte das sie die einzigen sein werden die von alledem proftieren werden. Je unspielbarer es wird, desto eher wird man genötigt sein, Gil von dritten zu kaufen. Auch der Gebrauch von 3rd Party Software wird bei derartigen Spielmechaniken florieren.

Obendrein werden Systeme implementiert die die Spieler davon abhalten so zu spielen wie sie gerne spielen möchten - ausgedehnt leveln unmöglich! Es werden cooldowns etabliert die das spielen ansich auf wenige Stunden reduziert - warum? Weil das Endgame nicht fertig ist? Damit Zeit erkauft wird auf kosten der Spieler, die in dieser Zeit das Projekt bereits finanzieren? Ich sehe es so dass die Spieler für eine äusserst unfertige beta ab 22. September bezahlen müssen...denn fertig ist an dem Spiel garnichts. 

Ich habe sehr lange FFXI gespielt und momentan sehe ich keinen Grund warum man FFXI verlassen sollte - FFXIV ist einfach nur schlecht. Es beinhaltet genau 0,0% dessen was die Community sich gewünscht hätte stattdessen sind Dinge drin die sich irgend ein absolut dämlicher Entwickler in seinem kranken Hirn ausgedacht hat und die keinerlei Sinn ergeben! Und um dem ganzen noch die Krone aufzusetzen verhält sich SE seinen Kunden ausserhalb Japans gegenüber wie der letzte Dreck...

Ob FFXIV ein Flop wird? ...sehr wahrscheinlich!
Schuld daran ist SE selbst, denn es wäre ein leichtes gewesen mit dem Feedback aus FFXI etwas grossartiges zu kreiren, doch wenn man seine Fanbase derart Ignoriert muss man sich nicht wundern das es anschliessend kaum jemand spielen will...
Ich weiss jedenfalls, dass ich bei aller Liebe zu Final Fantasy, dieses Titel nicht spielen werde, NICHT SO! Ausserdem werde ich es als das schlechteste SE Produkt ansehen dass ich jemals gesehen habe. Schön Verpackter Softwareschrott!

@Zyo

Genau wie Dir ging es mir auch als ich noch closed beta gespielt hae - ich habe mir immer gesagt dass es noch wird. Bis dahin war auch alles i.O. 
Doch mit den ganzen Bugs und Veröffentlichungen in der letzten Zeit hat sich meine Meinung langsam aber sicher gewandelt und nun sehe ich auf ein FFXIV dass es nicht Wert ist so genannt zu werden. Die schöne Grafik, die tolle Musik, die Atemberaubende Atmosphäre... all das kann über die offensichtlichen Mängel (und die die man nicht direkt sieht) NICHT hinweg täuschen. 
Ich bin auch sowas wie ein Fanboy ^^ aber selbst mit der rosaroten SE Brille kann man einfach nicht zufrieden sein.


----------



## Teelana (4. September 2010)

Ich lese immer wieder, dass das Spiel gar keinen großen Erfolg haben braucht, dass es aufgrund seiner Art sowieso nur in einer Nische stehen würde und ähnlichen Unsinn.

Dieses Spiel hätte absolut das Potenzial ein riesiger Kassenhit zu werden! Denn die Hauptkritikpunkte an diesem Spiel sind Dinge die man mit ein wenig Arbeit jederzeit ändern würde. Von mir aus integriert eine Schnittstelle für Addons, dann
können findige Fans selber ein richtiges UI basteln. Denn das ist ja, abgesehen von der lächerlichen Chatbot, das wirklich einzige echte Problem dieses Spiels.

"... Hiromichi Tanaka...der Mann hinter Final Fantasy XIV scheint beinahe stolz darauf zu sein, dass er nicht spielt. In Interviews ist er immer wieder darum bemüht zu bekunden, dass er so viel an dem MMO aus Nippon arbeitet, dass er gar keine Zeit finde, sich mal andere Spiele anzusehen." Zitat von Gamona.

Und genau das ist ja das elende Problem. So etwas ist schlicht nicht zu verzeihen! 
Mit richtigem UI, einer richtigen PC Steuerung und einer etwas optimierteren Resourcennutzung könnte dieses Spiel locker zur Nr.2 hinter WoW werden.
So wie es jetzt wird, wird es nicht einmal die Nutzerzahlen von FFXI erreichen. Nicht, weil das Spiel den Leuten nicht gefällt, weil diese beleidigende PC Umsetzung für jeden Spieler ein Schlag in das Gesicht darstellt, der am Ende noch so verrückt ist und 60 Euro für eine LE auszugeben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Ist ganz interessant mit MMOs, bei denen sich abzeichnet, dass man einiges verbockt hat. Das wird dann immer verteidigt. "Ist halt ein Nischen-MMO", "Ist halt nicht WoW", "Dann spiel' es halt nicht", etc - das kommt immer von Leuten, die wirklich nichts, aber auch gar nichts in Frage stellen, geradezu religiös den Entwicklern folgen und für jede noch so schwachsinnige Idee eine Erklärung haben und drei Wochen später spielen sie dann nicht mehr. Erinnert mich ein wenig an STO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal inständig, dass man bei SE noch aufwacht. Wir reden ja nicht von klitzekleinen Bugs oder Schwächen - die Macken sind *so* offensichtlich und werden in sämtlichen Foren und auf Fanseiten derart stark kritisiert, dass man sowas eigentlich gar nicht ignorieren kann. Alter Schwede...

@Zyo: Die Steuerung der PC-Version ist so scheiße und es gibt keine Hardware-Maus, weil PC-User sonst einen "unfairen Vorteil" gegenüber PS3-Nutzern haben? Haha! Geil! Glaubst Du das wirklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sphero (4. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist ganz interessant mit MMOs, bei denen sich abzeichnet, dass man einiges verbockt hat. Das wird dann immer verteidigt. "Ist halt ein Nischen-MMO", "Ist halt nicht WoW", "Dann spiel' es halt nicht", etc - das kommt immer von Leuten, die wirklich nichts, aber auch gar nichts in Frage stellen, geradezu religiös den Entwicklern folgen und für jede noch so schwachsinnige Idee eine Erklärung haben und drei Wochen später spielen sie dann nicht mehr. Erinnert mich ein wenig an STO.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SE ist absolut taub was die Belange der Community angeht, das sind sie bereits seit vielen jahrzehnten - ansonsten wären sie zu so einem fail garnicht fähig gewesen!
Es spielt keine Rolle wie sehr wir auch jammern und zetern, es wird so kommen weil die Entwickler wollen das es so kommt. Tja, werden sie wohl alleine spielen müssen, mit den Fanboys...den hartgesottenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Schade drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, uns bleibt immer noch Vana'Diel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sphero (4. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schade drum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab keinen Account mehr, den hab ich vor einigen Monaten auslaufen lassen - die Luft ist raus gewesen nach all den Jahren. Ich hab alles erreicht was man erreichen konnte (mehr oder weniger) und nur noch ingame rumstehen und dabei zusehen wie die Leute rechts und links das Spiel ebenfalls verlassen ...näää-

Ich hatte grosse Hoffnungen in FFXIV gesetzt und bin herbe enttäuscht worden, es hat so garnichts von FFXI, es wurde nur konsequent verlangsamt alles... als ob es nicht in FFXI schon alles langsam gewesen wäre ><
Sicher wollte niemand ein zweites FFXI haben, doch das... wollte sicher auch niemand. Ich bin immer noch total baff wie SE glauben kann damit auch nur die geringste Chance zu haben irgend was zu verdienen...es sei denn alle Japaner sind solche religösen "Followers of the Developers" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ich kann denen schon lang nicht mehr folgen^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Na ja, offiziell sollte FF14 die "casual-Variante" von FFXI werden. Man habe sich an WoW, WAR und AOC orientiert. Höhö...


----------



## Teelana (4. September 2010)

An Warhammer und Age of Conan haben sie sich wirklich orientiert. Obwohl immerhin in der AoC Beta faszinierte mich wenigstens Tortage auch spielerisch damals...


----------



## sphero (4. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, offiziell sollte FF14 die "casual-Variante" von FFXI werden. Man habe sich an WoW, WAR und AOC orientiert. Höhö...


Also wenn man dieses Statement liest und dann diese beta spielt muss man sich wirklich fragen ob denen nicht irgendwer ins Gehirn geschissen hat. So doof kann man ja garnicht sein! Das Spiel ist so garnicht casual freundlich und wird es aufgrund der Systeme auch niemals nie werden... das ist so unglaublich hardcore, dass sich nur die absolut härtesten der harten da ran setzen werden und sich da durch ackern. Boah...

Schon in Gridania einen Freibrief jenseits von level 10 gemacht? ..DAS soll casual freundlich sein? lol - das ist eher unmöglich oder nur in grossen Gruppen machbar, verrecken tut dann aber auch immer einer oder zwei...was die Belohnung für den Freibrief in etwa auf null setzt. Grosses Kino!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Wenn man von Anfang an mitkriegt, dass man ständig neue Skills lernt und diese brav auf die Hotbar legt, sind auch die 10er Freibriefe schaffbar. Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man solo unterwegs ist und 2 oder mehr Gegner hat, weil es so irre umständlich ist, Feinde anzuvisieren. Die Maus bringt da ja leider nix. >.<


----------



## Clubmaster (4. September 2010)

Es ist nicht "hardcore", wie viele immer gerne behaupten, es ist nur ganz beschissen designed. Diese ganze Logik von wegen "ja, WoW-Kiddie, kriegst nicht mehr alles vorgekaut, gut so!" ist leider falsch. Wenn jemandem einfallen würde, Mario nicht mehr mit Pad, sondern aussschließlich per Tastatur und mit den Füßen zu steuern, wird das Game dadurch natürlich unglaublich schwer, aber wird es dadurch besser? wohl kaum.


----------



## Preator (4. September 2010)

Also ich habs jetzt probiert aber nachdem ich dann schon bei 1. Kampf mindestens 100mal auf die Entertaste drücken müsste um mal angreifen zu können hats mir schon gereicht.
Außerdem nervt das alle 5m nachgeladen werden muss und man weiss auch nicht wirklich wen man von den NPCs ansprechen muss...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Spielt hier eigentlich irgendwer 'ne Zauberklasse? Wie kommt Ihr damit klar, dass es keine Manaregeneration gibt?


----------



## sphero (4. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn man von Anfang an mitkriegt, dass man ständig neue Skills lernt und diese brav auf die Hotbar legt, sind auch die 10er Freibriefe schaffbar. Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man solo unterwegs ist und 2 oder mehr Gegner hat, weil es so irre umständlich ist, Feinde anzuvisieren. Die Maus bringt da ja leider nix. >.<



Ich meinte doch jenseits von level 10 in Gridania speziell ^^ Nicht die Mobs die man für den Freibrief braucht oder die Skills sind das Problem, nicht mal die unsägliche Steuerung. Aber Horden von agro Wölfen zwischen mir und den Mobs die ich brauche, wovon einer dich mit 2 Hits ins Jenseits befördert - DAS ist das Problem. Also auf dem Weg zu meinen Mobs gabs sicher an die 20 Tote in den 5 Minuten in denen ich es versucht hab...ist einfach nicht möglich diese Freibriefe zu schaffen alleine und wie gesagt, auch in einer Gruppe nur sehr sehr schwer.

Manareg gibts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Ätherit alle 10 min. (megalol) ...alleine deswegen verbietet sich das spielen einer Manaklasse. Hunter haben es aber auch nicht einfach - wenn die Munition mal ausgeht ist man quasi tot, Steine werfen macht den Mobs nicht wirklich etwas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay man kann wegrennen...das geht. Aber neue Munition holen bedeuted dass ein Freibrief z.b. als abgebrochen gilt. Aber ist ja nicht schlimm, kann ich ja in 2 Tagen RL widerholen >_<

Am besten ist immer noch H2H, keine Munition, nur wenig Manabedarf und self-heal ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Ups, habe das JENSEITS überlesen. Sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegrennen geht inzwischen? In der CB folgten einem die Mobs so lange, bis man das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (4. September 2010)

Teelana schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder, dass das Spiel gar keinen großen Erfolg haben braucht, dass es aufgrund seiner Art sowieso nur in einer Nische stehen würde und ähnlichen Unsinn.
> 
> Dieses Spiel hätte absolut das Potenzial ein riesiger Kassenhit zu werden! Denn die Hauptkritikpunkte an diesem Spiel sind Dinge die man mit ein wenig Arbeit jederzeit ändern würde. Von mir aus integriert eine Schnittstelle für Addons, dann
> können findige Fans selber ein richtiges UI basteln. Denn das ist ja, abgesehen von der lächerlichen Chatbot, das wirklich einzige echte Problem dieses Spiels.
> ...


natürlich muss ein spiel ein gewissen erfolg haben, besonders mmogs welche hohe entwicklungskosten mit sich bringen. doch jeder definiert erfolg halt anders. für den entwickler ist das spiel ein erfolg sobald es profit abgibt und sich über mehrere jahre etablieren kann, was für den jeweiligen spieler erfolg bedeutet muss jeder für sich selbst schauen. wenn das spiel mir spass macht, eine lebhafte community bietet und ich nicht angst haben muss dass es zu jederzeit eingespampft wird hat es für mich erfolg. ob das spiel dann 500k, 1m oder 12m spieler hat ist mir eigentlich egal. wenn ich mir jedoch WoW anschaue, welches ich auch seit 5.5 Jahre zocke, dann bin ich der meinung dass zuviele spieler nicht immer positiv sein müssen. dies hängt aber natürlich auch vom entwickler ab. genauso addons, es hat schon seinen grund warum viele spiele keine addons bieten. auch hier ist WoW bestes beispiel, wo alles durch gearscore, penismeter und co. regiert wird. interfaces ist ein hauptgrund warum ich WoW überhaupt noch zocke, mir macht es spass neue sachen auszuprobieren und das UI optisch und spielerisch meinen vorstellungen anzupassen. aber vielen dieser addons stehe ich genauso kritisch gegenüber. natürlich kann man auch nur eine eingeschränkte API zur verfügung stellen, doch wenn man es halbwegs brauchbar den spielern gegenüber öffnet wird es immer addons geben welche irgendwelche dinge ermöglichen welche von den entwicklern so nicht bedacht wurden. wenn es nur große vorteile mit sich bringen würde hätten alle neueren mmogs solch ein feature. denn der aufwand zur implementierung solch eines systems hält sich in grenzen. 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist ganz interessant mit MMOs, bei denen sich abzeichnet, dass man einiges verbockt hat. Das wird dann immer verteidigt. "Ist halt ein Nischen-MMO", "Ist halt nicht WoW", "Dann spiel' es halt nicht", etc - das kommt immer von Leuten, die wirklich nichts, aber auch gar nichts in Frage stellen, geradezu religiös den Entwicklern folgen und für jede noch so schwachsinnige Idee eine Erklärung haben und drei Wochen später spielen sie dann nicht mehr. Erinnert mich ein wenig an STO.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weis nicht ob du mit der aussage auch meinen beitrag meinst, aber ich wäre lieber etwas vorsichtiger mit solch verallgemeindernden aussagen. ich habe mich (so ziemlich als einziger) vergleichsweise positiv geäußert, bin aber sicherlich nicht der typ spieler welcher die welt nur durch die rosarote brille sieht. 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Zyo: Die Steuerung der PC-Version ist so scheiße und es gibt keine Hardware-Maus, weil PC-User sonst einen "unfairen Vorteil" gegenüber PS3-Nutzern haben? Haha! Geil! Glaubst Du das wirklich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab doch geschrieben dass die softwaremaus unverzeichtlich ist. das mit den konsolen war nur ein gedanke von mir zur möglichen ursache. eine hardwaremaus hat selbst der schlechteste entwickler in kürzester zeit eingebunden, es wird sicherlich ein grund geben weshalb SE sie nicht einbauen will. leider ist Kommunikation nicht Square Enix's größte stärke....



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Spielt hier eigentlich irgendwer 'ne Zauberklasse? Wie kommt Ihr damit klar, dass es keine Manaregeneration gibt?


du solltest zu beginn fast nur dem standardabgriff welcher kein mana benötigt kämpfen. der reicht vom dmg und es gibt etwas mehr xp. du solltest auch beide mageklassen lvln damit du früh beide manaregg spells bekommst.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ups, habe das JENSEITS überlesen. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin in der closed beta auch schon weggelaufen. du musst die waffe halt einstecken...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. September 2010)

Ich erinner mich in der CB an gewisse Mistbienenschwärme, da konntest Du mit weggesteckter Waffe rennen, so viel Du wolltest - die ließen nicht locker. Egal, vielleicht ist das bei Freibriefen einfach so.



> ich weis nicht ob du mit der aussage auch meinen beitrag meinst, aber ich wäre lieber etwas vorsichtiger mit solch verallgemeindernden aussagen. ich habe mich (so ziemlich als einziger) vergleichsweise positiv geäußert, bin aber sicherlich nicht der typ spieler welcher die welt nur durch die rosarote brille sieht.


Ach wo, ich greife doch nicht unsere User ob ihrer Meinung an. Das war eher auf diverse hartgesottene Fans bezogen, die halt wirklich *jeden* Mist schönreden und hinter jeder noch so hirnrissigen Spielmechanik einen tieferen Sinn vermuten. 

Dass hier einige so herb enttäuscht sind und entsprechend über das Spiel fluchen (ich inklusive) wirst Du uns dennoch nachsehen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige von uns haben das Teil herbeigesehnt wie die Wiedergeburt Christi und das Teil hat ein paar derart herbe Macken, dass man sich nur ratlos am Kopf kratzen muss. Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich Dich in irgendeiner Form angreife, nur weil Dir das Spiel eher zusagt als mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (4. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich in der CB an gewisse Mistbienenschwärme, da konntest Du mit weggesteckter Waffe rennen, so viel Du wolltest - die ließen nicht locker. Egal, vielleicht ist das bei Freibriefen einfach so.
> 
> 
> Ach wo, ich greife doch nicht unsere User ob ihrer Meinung an. Das war eher auf diverse hartgesottene Fans bezogen, die halt wirklich *jeden* Mist schönreden und hinter jeder noch so hirnrissigen Spielmechanik einen tieferen Sinn vermuten.
> ...


ah okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Teelana schrieb:


> PS: Diese Minichatbox ist ja wohl auch der Witz. Wieviele Zeichen passen da in eine Nachricht? 100? Meine Güte....


du kannst die größe der chatbox beliebig ändern, genauso filter, default channel etc....



sphero schrieb:


> @Zyo
> 
> Genau wie Dir ging es mir auch als ich noch closed beta gespielt hae - ich habe mir immer gesagt dass es noch wird. Bis dahin war auch alles i.O.
> Doch mit den ganzen Bugs und Veröffentlichungen in der letzten Zeit hat sich meine Meinung langsam aber sicher gewandelt und nun sehe ich auf ein FFXIV dass es nicht Wert ist so genannt zu werden. Die schöne Grafik, die tolle Musik, die Atemberaubende Atmosphäre... all das kann über die offensichtlichen Mängel (und die die man nicht direkt sieht) NICHT hinweg täuschen.
> Ich bin auch sowas wie ein Fanboy ^^ aber selbst mit der rosaroten SE Brille kann man einfach nicht zufrieden sein.


wie bereits gesagt, ich bin sicher nicht der typ welcher alles durch die rosarote brille sieht. jedoch kündige ich auch nicht wegen jedem mist gleich die preorder.


was sind denn so die großen probleme.
bugs? verglichen mit den betas der anderen etablierten mmogs kann man das spiel schon fast als bugfrei bezeichnen. die wenigen ingamebugs welche mir aus den paar tagen closed beta bekannt waren sind beseitigt worden, in der open beta sind mir noch keine aufgefallen. ansonsten gibt es halt noch ein paar technische mängel, auf verschiedenen systemkonfigurationen gibt es noch öfters crashes, man kann nicht auf den desktop switchen und sowas, darüber darf man sich in einer beta jedoch noch beschweren, auch wenn es nur noch etwas mehr als 2 wochen sind bis release. 

surplus system. dem stehe ich auch kritisch gegenüber. wie gesagt, der hintergedanke ist gut, die umsetzung hingegen nicht wirklich. die wenigsten lassen sich gerne vorschreiben wieviel sie zu spielen haben, besonders wenn man dafür monatlich zahlen muss. die genaue funktionsweise ist jedoch noch immer nicht zu bekannt und das system ist noch garnicht final. da man eh 2 oder 3 klassen leveln wird weiss ich dass es mich wahrscheinlich nicht viel einschränken wird. wenn jemand zig stunden pro tag spielt sieht das natürlich anders aus. hier gibt es einfach noch zuviele offene fragen als dass ich sagen würde dass dieses "feature" ein gamebraker für mich ist. 

steuerung. der hardwarecursor ist kacke, da will ich auch nix gegen sagen. mit der tastatur würde ich auch nicht spielen wollen, bis auf das targeting system welches etwas hakelig/ungenau ist lässt sich das spiel aber sehr gut mit einem gamepad spielen. mit den menüs sehe ich auch kein problem. sollte jemand allergisch auf controller am PC reagieren ist das natürlich kacke. gibt leute die flamen die steuerung zu totde ohne jemals ein gamepad angeschlossen zu haben, weil sie sowas schon aus prinzip nicht nutzen. ich persönlich habe jedoch kein problem damit (war aber auch skeptisch dem gegenüber bevor ich es selbst anspielen konnte). sofern man dann mit dem gamepad spielt stört der softwarecursor auch nicht mehr. beine auf den tisch, zurücklegen und gemütlich zocken. 

lag. SE hat gesagt sie probieren es bis zum release zu entfernen, in der OB hat es sich schon gebessert. für mich kein grund sich sorgen zu machen. eine gewisse verzögerung wegen der verbindung nach japan wird natürlich immer bleiben. 

48h levequest cooldown. grundsätzlich würde ich auch sagen zu hoch. wie stark es mich schlussentlich wirkllich stört hängt vom content der finalen version ab. alle paar lvl story quest, alle 48h 8 guildleves und ansonsten nur grind grind grind (egal op in grp oder solo) würde mir definitiv nicht gefallen. 

marketplace. wie bereits gesagt, idee finde ich nicht schlecht, bin ein fan von freien shops, umsetzung ist jedoch nur mäßig gelungen. ein AH wird aber noch folgen....somit eh nur zweitrangig. da stört es mich mehr dass gefühlt jeder 2. spieler miqu'ote auswählt >_<

SE hat ein kommunikationsproblem und geht wenig auf das feedback ein. das stimmt, ist jedoch nicht erst seit der beta bekannt. gab ähnliches schon mit FFXIII und davor auch....darauf war ich schon gefasst ^^

also wie gesagt...ich sehe das ganze so semikritisch. kA wie lange ich FFXIV zocken werde, es gefällt mir aber gut genug um dem ganzen eine chance zu geben. zumindest bis SW:TOR (wobei ich bei dem spiel auch nicht mehr sicher bin ob es das wird was ich mir so erhofft habe).


----------



## Tonkra (5. September 2010)

also nach wenigen stunden antesten... FFXIV ist sehr stark, was das storytelling, und die einführung und die intros in die gebiete anbelangt..
Gridania zum beispiel fand ich unheimlich putzig... die entwickler, so merkt man, haben viel liebe zum detail in das spiel gesteckt.. 

... Aber... jetzt kommt das aber.. der spieler wird -zu wenig- an die hand genommen, ein paar tutorials hier und da hätten gut getan, das spiel wäre sicherlich schon wesentlich besser, alleine dadurch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. September 2010)

Was mich an den Story-Quests stört, ist das ganze Geschwafel. Alles fängt irre spektakulär an, es fliegen die Fetzen, man will unbedingt die nächste Sequenz sehen... und ehe man sich versieht, latscht man 15 Minuten durch die Gegend, um eine konfuse Dialogsequenz zu betrachten, in der es teilweise gar nicht so einfach ist, zu kapieren, worum es überhaupt geht.

@An die Hand nehmen: Sehe ich wie Tonkra. Die meisten von uns sind clever genug, die wichtigsten Sachen auch so herauszufinden - sei es durch Ausprobieren, Google, Foren - aber wie sieht es mit dem Durchschnittszocker aus? Ich sehe hier viel verschenktes Potenzial! Jedes MMO lebt von seinen Userzahlen und der Durchschnittshorst möchte nicht ewig recherchieren oder durch die Gegend irren, bis er den passenden NPC gefunden hat, weil es hier keine Ausrufezeichen oder ähnliche inzwischen genretypische Markierungen gibt. Viele werden sagen "Das ist in Spiel XYZ aber viel einfacher/komfortabler/weniger stressig" und so bindet man keine neuen Spieler. 

@SWTOR: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Zyo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin extremst skeptisch, was das Spiel angeht, aber ich hoffe natürlich inständig, dass es ein Hit wird. ^^


----------



## Oniwaka (5. September 2010)

so werd jetzt auch mein senf dazu geben.

ich hatte anfangs lagprobleme wie jeder andere, okay das sollte kein problem sein, ist ja immerhin beta!
dann waren noch performanceprobleme, ruckeln in der stadt wenn viele spieler unterwegs waren, aber egal wenn das spiel gut ist hätte ich mein rechner mit vergnügen aufgerüstet!

Erstmal lob an an die Entwickler, die Anfangsintros sind ja außerordentlich episch. Es hat einem richtig angespornt das Spiel weiterzuzocken. Gridana war von den Dreien am Besten. Danach wurd ich leider nur noch entäuscht.

so paar punkte dir mir persönlich nicht gefielen.

-steuerung: gewohnungsbedürftig, naja es sollte ja auch für die ps3 konzipiert werden. und ich denke genau daran "failed" das spiel auf den pc
-chatfenster: zu viel unnötige information, sowie ff11 konnte mich nicht anfreunden
-nicht einsteigerfreundlich ich habe von stufe 1-6 nicht gemerkt das ich neue skills bekommen habe, dachte ich lern das bei einen trainer sowie es üblich ist, naja auf jedenfall hätte ich gerne einen kleinen hinweis gehabt. Ein Tutorial wäre gut gewesen fürs Interface.
-ewiges rumgelaufe /automove gottseidank
...

und noch paar punkte dir momentan nicht einfallen, eins noch ich war besonders frusturiert als ein eichhörnchen mich überwältigt hat. irgendwie hat mich FF mich maßlos entäuscht... hätte gehofft die würden komplett was neues machen naja zumindest anders als ff11, und ich beziehe mich hauptsächlcih auf das interface die art und weise wie "quests" gehandhabt werden und und... 
gute nacht


----------



## Zyo (5. September 2010)

Oniwaka schrieb:


> -chatfenster: zu viel unnötige information, sowie ff11 konnte mich nicht anfreunden
> -nicht einsteigerfreundlich ich habe von stufe 1-6 nicht gemerkt das ich neue skills bekommen habe, dachte ich lern das bei einen trainer sowie es üblich ist, naja auf jedenfall hätte ich gerne einen kleinen hinweis gehabt. Ein Tutorial wäre gut gewesen fürs Interface.
> -ewiges rumgelaufe /automove gottseidank


1. chatfilter nutzen. kannst du im menu -> einstellungen -> chatfilter ändern
2. story NPC sagt einem das mit den skills. trotzdem, einsteigerfreundlich ist natürlich etwas anderes. ich persönlich mag es wenn man selbst sachen herausfinden und erforschen muss, neulinge werden wahrscheinlich daran zerbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. na so lange sind die laufwege nun auch nicht. nur in gridania wegen der verzweigten map etwas länger, aber ansonsten hält es sich doch in grenzen. das ist nunmal ein mmog, etwas laufen gehört da mit dazu. außerdem hast du ja eine teleport funktion und bei abgeschlossenen guildleves kannst du auch zurückporten. ich nehme mal an dass es später natürlich auch mounts geben wird, die sollen sich ja auch lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulon (5. September 2010)

FFXIV verschenkt leider an einigen Ecken so manches an Potential. Zum Beispiel in der Funktionalität mit dem Marktbereich stecken einige nette Ideen, wie das hinterlegen von Aurüstung die von vorbeiziehnden repariert werden kann oder die Möglichkeit, anstelle von einem Verkauf auch Dinge über nacht anfkaufen zu lassen. Nur sehe ich keinen Grund warum man diese Konzepte nicht einfach in ein AH eingebaut hat.

Solofreundlich ist das ganze auch nur wenn man als Casual spiel, dem 8 Leves in 48 Stunden reichen. Soweit ich das bisher gesehen habe, kann man Leves ja mit Gruppenmitgliedern teilen, auch wenn diese das entsprechende Leve schon beendet haben. Die bekommen dann auch entsprechende Boni. Wenn man also mehr spielt, ist es wohl durchaus sinnvoll, eine Gruppe zu starten und nacheinander von den Leuten die Leves abzuarbeiten, damit man nicht nach 8 "arbeitslos" wird. 
Aber das wird natürlich nirgendwo auch nur im Geringsten angedeutet und man muss sehen inwieweit das überhaupt praktikabel ist.

Allgemein habe ich noch Freude an FFXIV, ich mag die Padsteuerung, die Graphik, die Musik und Präsentation der Geschichte. Spielerisch reizt mich aber hauptsächlich das Crafting.


----------



## Teelana (5. September 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> du kannst die größe der chatbox beliebig ändern, genauso filter, default channel etc....



Nein nein, das meinte ich gar nicht. Das ich, sobald ich meinen betrunkenen Mauszeiger in die Richtige Ecke bewegt habe das Fenster vergrößern kann, habe ich schon rausgefunden. *kicher*
Ich meinte eher die maximale Anzahl an Zeichen ehe eine Nachricht "voll" ist, man diese abschicken muss um dann in der nächsten Nachricht weiter zu machen.
Das mag ja für nicht Rollenspieler ausreichend sein die den Rest sowieso über TS besprechen, aber eben wenn man den Textchat richtig benutzen will, dann ist das eine Frechheit.
Dazu kommt natürlich, dass auch keine Sprechblasen integriert sind, was die Atmosphäre nicht gerade stärkt. Solange nicht jeder Charakter spricht (mit Sprachausgabe) will ich Sprechblasen!

Und nochmal zum UI, wie gesagt, klar kann ich mit meinem PS2/3 Joypads spielen, die Füße auf den Tisch legen und es genießen. Aber dann muss ich alle 20 Sekunden, wenn ich eben etwas schreiben will
um IC (in charakter) zu kommunizieren das Joypad weglegen. Flüssiges Spiel ist so nicht möglich, überhaupt nicht.

Wenn ich ein Konsolenspiel spielen will, dann schalte ich meine PS3 an, lege FF13 ein und spiele das. Oder doch lieber das grandiose FF X-2 *kicher*
Aber wenn ich an meinem PC sitze und ein Onlinerollenspiel spielen will um mit anderen Leuten in einer Fantasywelt zu versinken und Spaß zu haben, dann will ich auch eine optimierte PC Steuerung. Das sollte im Jahre 2010 nun
wirklich schon lange keine weltbewegende Forderung mehr sein.


----------



## Dulon (5. September 2010)

Teelana schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum UI, wie gesagt, klar kann ich mit meinem PS2/3 Joypads spielen, die Füße auf den Tisch legen und es genießen. Aber dann muss ich alle 20 Sekunden, wenn ich eben etwas schreiben will
> um IC (in charakter) zu kommunizieren das Joypad weglegen. Flüssiges Spiel ist so nicht möglich, überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Konsolenspiel spielen will, dann schalte ich meine PS3 an, lege FF13 ein und spiele das. Oder doch lieber das grandiose FF X-2 *kicher*
> ...



Das ist bei mir mit Sicherheit eine Gewohnheitssache, aber ob ich jetzt die eine Hand von der Maus wegnehme oder das Pad kurz auf meinem Bein ablege um zu tippen, macht nicht so den Unterschied.
Ich habe damals FFXI und jetzt auch FFXIV eigentlich mehr als Konsolenspiel gesehen, das zufällig eben gerade auf meinem PC lief.

Aber das heißt ja nun auch nur, das mich persönlich die Steuerungsthematik nicht im Geringsten stört. Den Frust von Leuten die wirklich mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nichteinmal Versucht ohne Pad zu spielen, aber nach der Kiritik die man allgemein so hört, hätte man die Tastatursteuerung sicher besser umsetzen können.


----------



## Tonkra (6. September 2010)

Süßestes Intro ever:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYZzzS4MVcc


musste ich schmunzeln^^


----------



## Cid Pilgrim (7. September 2010)

Hallo, habe mich extra mal für das Thema angemeldet hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zyo spielst du auch die Open beta? Wo spielst du?

@ All
Zu krass wie manche gegen die Steuerung oder das UI haten. Ist aber für den Standard PC mmo Spieler wohl wirklich daneben. Ich mags. ist halt ein Konsolen RPG..
Geht mit Pad btw supergut. Aber das nur am Rande.
Ich bin ein extrmer FFXI junkie gewesen und habe nun die Open beta ein paar Tage gespielt.
Hier mal so ein paar "kleine" Infos.

Also nach ca 40h Spielzeit sehe ich das so:
Es ist nun mal so dass Leute die nicht SUPERVIEL zocken benachteiligt sind. 
Das ist eben der Lauf der MMO Spiele.

Prinzipiell finde ich es aber gut dass man das System nun ein wenig an die Leute mit wenig Zeit angleicht.
*Aaaaaber*: ich zahle ja für n GANZEN Monat. Und nicht für 15h in der Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eben der Knackpunkt. 
Leute die rumschreien "öööh ich fühle mich privat benachteiligt/um meine MMO Ehre gebracht weil ich nicht ganzen tag leveln kann!" sollen bitte sterben. Weil das ist nicht so. Wenns einem nicht gefällt sollte man es halt nicht spielen. Wer den ganzen Tag grinden will kann ja gerne.. kriegt halt nur keine XP mehr. Gemein ich weiss..
In FF XI gab es sogar noch XP chains für superschnelle Kills nacheinander. Nur wer schnell und viel killte kam extrem schnell hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ist es aber ein guter Ansatz! Aber allein die verdammte Tatsache, dass man das Guild Leve Quest verliert wenn die Verbindung abkackt (_*WAS IN DER BETA DAUERND PASSIERT*_) ist vollkommen daneben und vor allem gemein da man die Scheissdinger nur alle 48h machen kann...
Also das System muss doch merken wenn das Quest "offiziell" beendet wurde oder ob auf einmal die Verbindung weg ist..for fucking sake! Wird aber sicher noch verändert werden.

Viel nerviger finde das neue Economy-System. Es gibt kein Auktionshaus!
Man hat halt seinen bazaar NPC der für einen Kram verkauft/einkauft (<- sehr cool wenn man zb besondere Splitter oder Kristalle braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*Aaaber*.. Man stellt diesen NPC einfach nur in einem der ca 7-8 verschiedenen "Verkaufsberzirke" hin.
Was der Merchant NPC dann im Verkauf hat.. Weiss man nie. Man muss jeden einzelnen Bazaar NPC der Spieler untersuchen.
Suchst du ne Waffe? Such mal! Suchst du ein bestimmte crafting mat? SUCH MAL.

Es aber so zu gliedern, dass es unterschiedliche Verkaufsbezirke unterteilt in Armor, Weapons, Crafting etc. gibt geht ja auch nicht.. man hat ja nur einen Bazaar NPC! Das System ist vollkommen undurchdacht und bescheuert. Immerhin hat der Bazaar NPC 80 zusätzliche Itemslots lol

Generell ist die Spielwelt noch ziemlich leer. Ich war heute schon in Bereichen die sichtbar unfertig waren. Optisch aber ne Augenweide, das ist mal klar. 
Fazit von mir: Schlecht ist es nicht, denn wenns mal läuft (und man ein Quest macht) ist es unglaublich spassig. 
Ein sehr schönes MMO mit geiler Grafik, stimmiger Spielwelt und unglaublich gutem Kampf- sowie total geilen Craftingsystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzte Infos von mir an ein paar Interessierte (oder Unwissende lol)

- Man kann seine zauber (ALLE) AOE machen indem (haltet euch fest) man */aoe* eingibt.
Nun gehen alle Heil/support/Damage Spells auf alle (Mobs/Gruppenmembers). XD

- Nach der Beta wird es endlich möglich sein einen quick repeat auf nen whisper zu machen (denke mal wieder alt+r wie in FF XI). In der Open ist das nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Durch verkackte Craftings geht euer Equip nach und nach kaputt. Craftet nackt! Ohne Scheiss XD 
Wer ne anständigre Craftinganleitung haben will sollte es mal im FFXIV Zam Forum versuchen.

Ich spiele auf Lindblum (dem zukünftigen "deutschen" Server wie damals in FF XI Odin).
Wenn jemand mal Lust hat zusammen was zu starten.. > /tell Cid Pilgrim
Ich > http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8xlg8i9z/flodruide.png


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Ich bitte, geistreiche Kommentare wie "Leute, die [...] sollen bitte sterben" und "spielt es halt nicht" in Zukunft zu unterlassen. Hier hat jeder das Recht auf seine Meinung zur momentanen Beta, ob sie Dir nun gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Cid Pilgrim (7. September 2010)

Hab meinen Post aus meinem anderem Forum copypastet, sollte hier ga rnicht hinkommen.
Per donna.


----------



## Cyberratchet (7. September 2010)

Oh ich bin ganz überrascht das es hier doch eine kleine Fanbase gegenüber FF XIV gibt. Leider konnte ich die CB nur kurz spielen und muss gestehen das mich das Gebiet um Limsa Lominsa so überhaupt nicht angemach hat,aber da ich jetzt in und um die Wüstenstadt queste finde ich langsam gefallen an dem Spiel. Ich glaube wir müssen nicht darüber diskutieren das es genügend Fehlerchen im Spiel gibt aber durch z.B das Jobsystem finde ich wirklich sehr nett auch wenn ich da noch nicht ganz durchblicke.

Hat das jemand von euch kapiert? Ich spiele zum Beispiel jetzt einen Marodeur, wenn ich mir nun ggf einen Gladiator als zusätzliche Klasse nehme bekomme ich dann irgendwelche Boni oder Skills von ihr,oder sind das wirklich 2 strikt getrennte Klassen?

Ich glaube mit FFXIV könnte ich ein MMO gefunden haben um die Zeit bis zu ToR zu überbrücken^^.


----------



## Zyo (7. September 2010)

du kannst die meisten skills mit allen klassen nutzen. nur das lvl muss passen, also mit einem lvl 5 marauder lvl 20 gladi skills nutzen geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wie es mit Dual-Wield aussieht? Immer, wenn ich ein Schwert in die Schildhand packen will, heißt es, dass mein Fertigkeitslevel oder meine "Affinität" mit dieser Waffe zu niedrig ist. Das suggeriert zumindest, dass es ab einem bestimmten Punkt funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Zyo (8. September 2010)

ka, schau mal im FFXIVCore oder ZAM wiki nach, da stehen eigentlich alle bis jetzt bekannten talente.


----------



## Cyberratchet (8. September 2010)

Ok danke Zyo das ist ja eine gute Nachricht. Weiß zufällig jemand ab wann man sich eine 2.Klasse nehmen kann,momentan bin ich knapp an der 10 und langsam würde ich das Feature gerne testen^^.
Was für Klassenkombinationen (Kampfjobs natürlich) habt ihr schon ausprobiert? Momentan spiele ich einen Marodeur und habe vor dann Thaumaturge zu spielen,diese Kombination hört sich sehr vielversprechend an.


----------



## Zyo (8. September 2010)

du kannst sofort alle klassen nehmen, musst dir nur die jeweiligen waffen im weapons shops kaufen (kosten nicht sehr teuer).


----------



## Cyberratchet (8. September 2010)

Ah ok danke das erklärt vieles,morgen mache ich mich dann auf die Suche nach einem Weapeon Shop in Ul'dah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Zyo (14. September 2010)

> Guildleve availability/cooldown
> Right now, there is a 2 day cooldown for guildleves. This is not enough for a single person, but the aim was that people would share guildleves to extend this time. This is why we have the leve-link and the bonus rewards for higher difficulty selection, to make it more rewarding and better exp/skill gains to play in a party. However, the time was just too long, and we heard many complaints of this nature, so we will shorten it. With that, we can see the problem with having to travel via teleport more frequently, so we are currently tweaking an anima regen increase.
> Upcoming guildleve introduction
> We will be adding not just normal guildleves, but a wide variety of types of guildleves. First, there will be higher level guildleves. Among those, many will have more variance in the rules/goals as well as being able to fight with more varied monsters in many more target areas. In particular, we heard many comments of "I want to fight more and more NMs!" so we want to respond to that quickly. Also, the faction leves that were in the Open Beta are designed to be a somewhat "different taste" from regular leves, with hidden starting conditions or npcs. The rewards for these are fairly good, so please try them out! Finally, we are going to be steadily adding more and more leves that encourage coordination between all the classes including gathering/crafting/magic/war. Please look forward to it!
> ...





> The FFXIV prerelease party has come to an end, and the game's official release is just around the corner!
> The official release's opening cinematic!
> The event is over! Wait! The producer, Mr. Tanaka, has a video to show us. A Lalafell's head! It's...an acorn! An onion! An-an onion helm!
> There's a lot more to talk about! Battles, synthesis, gathering, guildleves! The MC fields questions and requests from fans to the dev team!
> ...


(inoffizielle übersetzungen!)

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. September 2010)

Haha geil und das kommt einen Tag, nachdem ich das Spiel abbestellt habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (14. September 2010)

kannst ja wieder neu bestellen^^
und dass die beta nicht das fertige spiel zeigt sollte klar sein....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. September 2010)

Sicher - aaaaaber in vorangegangenen Interviews hieß es immer "Hardwaremaus ist nicht geplant", "48 Stunden Cooldown ist okay so", "Gescheiterte Freibriefe sollen auch nicht neu gestartet werden können" etc etc
Das wurde ja eeeewig bemängelt und bisher immer abgewiesen. SO sieht das natürlich schon viel besser aus!


----------



## Yadiz (14. September 2010)

Hier ist der Post von FFXIVCore dazu.


http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/17035-final-fantasy-xiv-pre-launch-event-coverage/

Besonders das mit der Hardware Mouse und den Interface Verbesserungen find ich gut. Mal sehen was Square Enix dann bis oder nach der Release daraus macht.


----------



## Zyo (15. September 2010)

mittlerweile gibt es auch die offizielle übersetzung dazu
http://jp.finalfantasyxiv.com/event/prelive/report_en.html


----------



## Sin (17. September 2010)

Also ich konnte das Spiel ein klein wenig testen bisher:

Grafik ist toll
Animationen sind toll
Charaktere sind toll
Ingame sequenzen sind toll

Aber ich bin zu blöd für das Spiel. 
Ich habe 2 Stunden gebraucht um heraus zu finden wie man den Fullscreen Modus anschaltet. 20 Minuten auf dem Schiff gebraucht bis ich heraus gefunden hatte wie man den Gegner angreift. Nochmal ca 20 Minuten wie man es effektiver macht. 
In der Stadt dann wie blöd versucht den Questlog zu öffnen, 15 Minuten lang immer wieder zurück in die Taverne geportet worden wenn ich die Stadt erkunden wollte. Vergeblich in der Welt ausserhalb der Stadt nach Mobs gesucht, nach 20 Minuten eine lvl 1 Ratte gefunden die mich fast getötet hat. 

Ich verstehe das Kampfsystem bisher nicht, das Klassensystem sowieso nicht, ich komme mit der Maussteuerung nicht klar und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt, ich bin zu blöd für das Spiel. 
Ich werde mich am Wochenende mal genauer damit beschäftigen, gucken ob es irgendwo im Internet Einstiegshilfen gibt. Zudem hol ich mir nen Gamepad, weil ich mal gehört habe, dass man es lieber damit spielen soll.

Obwohl ich schwierigkeiten habe mit dem Spiel, werd ich es dennoch weiter testen, gibt halt 2 Hauptgründe:

1. Es ist Final Fantasy
2. Es gibt Chocobos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

Na ja, Steuerung und UI werden laut SE ja nun besser werden, wenn der Release kommt. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch beim besten Willen nicht mehr weiß, was ich von diesem Spiel halten soll. Aber in wenigen Tagen werden wir es dann alle wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, Steuerung und UI werden laut SE ja nun besser werden, wenn der Release kommt. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch beim besten Willen nicht mehr weiß, was ich von diesem Spiel halten soll. Aber in wenigen Tagen werden wir es dann alle wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne da vergeht noch etwas mehr zeit..ich les mir die testberichte diverser spieletester durch und entscheide dann so..ob ich mir mit ff14 die zeit bis gw2 überbrücken soll oder doch ehr mit cataclysm
brauche aber definitiv was neben sc2..sonst ende ich noch als nervenwrack bis anfang nächstn jahres xD


----------



## Zyo (17. September 2010)

kannst ja probieren ein gästekey abzustauben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: auch interessant: http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/17640-o-mai-gah/


----------



## Nerdavia (22. September 2010)

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage....das Spiel selber ist aber schon auf deutsch oder ??


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. September 2010)

Yup. Mit lustig übersetzten Quests wie "Schaf sei brav". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (22. September 2010)

bin grad am installieren, die CE is grad bei mir angekommen.. bin ma gespannt, denn vor allem die maus haben sie in hardware geändert. dass freibriefe 48 std. cooldown haben, war damit man gruppen sucht und untereinander die Freibrief Karten teilt..
soll aber jetzt auch verkürzt werden.


----------



## Nerdavia (22. September 2010)

na und euer Eindruck bis jetzt.....hab mit die CE zurücklegen lassen.....soll ich sie holen :-)


----------



## mauswin (22. September 2010)

Ich hab sie mir direkt geholt und auch schon installiert, aber leider dauert das update nach der installation schon immerhin 2 std. ich hoffe es geht bald los.


----------



## Zyo (22. September 2010)

meine CE kommt erst morgen.....
client und patch mirrors gibt es hier
http://www.ffxivcore...l-instructions/



Nerdavia schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage....das Spiel selber ist aber schon auf deutsch oder ??



es gibt nen deutschen clienten, wenn dein englisch ganz gut ist (was durchaus von vorteil wäre bei diesem spiel^^) würde ich aber auch gleich zu diesem greifen. bei internationalen server deutlich einfacher wenn es um itemnamen und ähnliches geht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. September 2010)

Sämtliche Itemnamen, Locations etc sind im interaktiven Dictionary, von daher sind Englischkenntnisse m.E. nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Nerdavia (22. September 2010)

Ja ich habe schon Englischkenntnisse aber halt nicht für ein komplett Englisches Final Fantasy.....weil das stelle ich mir ziemlich heftig vor :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2010)

Meine Güte, früher gabs garkeine deutsprachigen MMOs. Ich habe mit 11 auch schon online gezockt und meinste da hat mal wer deutsch gesprochen bzw. geschrieben und englisch konnte ich da auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Vokabeln?
Ist ja nicht so das man die Sprache nicht lernt beim spielen.


----------



## Nerdavia (22. September 2010)

Was ist denn auf einmal mit dir los...kannst du nicht normal antworten. Ich bin nun mal Deutscher und würde das Spiel gerne in Deutsch genießen. Ich habe keine Lust alle 5 Minuten ins Wörterbuch schauen zu müssen.
Ein Amerikaner will das Spiel ja auch nicht auf Japanisch spielen oder ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2010)

Finds einfach nur lächerlich wenn sich Leute Sachen entziehen, auf die sie eigentlich bock haben, weil sie zu faul sind und/oder sie sich etwas nicht zutrauen.
Dein Vergleich hinkt auch, ich behaupte mal das du wenigstens Schulkenntnisse im Bereich der englischen Sprache hast und ebenfalls das du Latein-Schrift lesen kannst - was bei Japanischen (wie auch immer deren Schrift heißt) idR nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Nerdavia (22. September 2010)

Ach so jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Weil du Englisch sprechen und verstehen tust, muss ich das Spiel auch in Englisch spielen.
Dazu habe ich aber keine Lust. Ich will das Spiel in meiner Sprache spielen und nicht vorher auf die Volkshochschule gehen. Deine Argumente sind erbärmlich.
Aus welchem Grund soll ich das Spiel auf Englisch spielen....sag mir das bitte......^^


----------



## Zyo (23. September 2010)

jeder soll das spiel in der sprache spielen die er möchte, war nur ein vorschlag von mir, denn dann muss man nicht immer erst die englischen übersetzungen von items oder mobs nachschauen bzw. den translator nutzen wenn man mit anderen zusammenspielt. aber wenn jemand lieber auf deutsch oder französisch spielt soll er das halt machen, dafür gibt es schließlich diese clients. wenn es das spiel in meiner eigenen sprache geben würde, würde ich diese vielleicht auch nutzen....ka.


----------



## Nerdavia (23. September 2010)

Zyo das ging nicht gegen dich :-)


----------



## Zyo (23. September 2010)

jojo ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. hab nun endlich auch meine CE *freu*


----------



## Nerdavia (23. September 2010)

Gratulation......^^

Finde es verdammt schwierig im Moment ein gut besuchtes Forum zu finden wo man aktuelle Meinungen findet......


----------



## Tonkra (23. September 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Finds einfach nur lächerlich wenn sich Leute Sachen entziehen, auf die sie eigentlich bock haben, weil sie zu faul sind und/oder sie sich etwas nicht zutrauen.
> Dein Vergleich hinkt auch, ich behaupte mal das du wenigstens Schulkenntnisse im Bereich der englischen Sprache hast und ebenfalls das du Latein-Schrift lesen kannst - was bei Japanischen (wie auch immer deren Schrift heißt) idR nicht der Fall ist.



ich finds lächerlich warum man lieber in englisch anstatt der muttersprache spielen will, kenntnisse hin oder her..
ich habe ausgezeichnete englischkenntnisse.jedem also das seine ok?

@ nerdavia

also mir machts spass ^^ insbesondere ist das handling viel besser als in der openbeta


----------



## Zyo (23. September 2010)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Gratulation......^^
> 
> Finde es verdammt schwierig im Moment ein gut besuchtes Forum zu finden wo man aktuelle Meinungen findet......



deutsche foren....ja, da gibt es ein paar welche aber nur mäßig stark besucht werden. http://www.ff-xiv.eu/forum/ und http://ffxiv.de/board.html sind schon die größten....

ansonsten halt ffxivcore.com, eorzeapedia.com oder http://ffxiv.zam.com/ besuchen, da ist einiges los.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2010)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ach so jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Weil du Englisch sprechen und verstehen tust, muss ich das Spiel auch in Englisch spielen.
> Dazu habe ich aber keine Lust. Ich will das Spiel in meiner Sprache spielen und nicht vorher auf die Volkshochschule gehen. Deine Argumente sind erbärmlich.
> Aus welchem Grund soll ich das Spiel auf Englisch spielen....sag mir das bitte......^^



Ich sagte lediglich das du mit englisch innerhalb kürzester Zeit klar kommen würdest wenn du es einfach auf englisch spielen würdest. Die Gründe dafür wurden doch weiter oben schon genannt: gemeinsame Kommunikation ist einfacher, Berserkerkitten hat doch da aber schon Aufklärung geliefert, das es dank iG Wörterbuch, auch ohne geht.

Mir geht es auch nicht darum jemanden mit geringeren Englischkenntnissen zu dissen oder generell Serien und Spiele mit englischer Synchro als besser darzustellen, mir gehts einzig und allein darum das man speziell durch sowas extrem schnell lernt und man sich auch idR viel schneller zurecht findet als man glaubt..

..immerhin hab ich Argumente und fühle mich nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## Nerdavia (23. September 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich sagte lediglich das du mit englisch innerhalb kürzester Zeit klar kommen würdest wenn du es einfach auf englisch spielen würdest. Die Gründe dafür wurden doch weiter oben schon genannt: gemeinsame Kommunikation ist einfacher, Berserkerkitten hat doch da aber schon Aufklärung geliefert, das es dank iG Wörterbuch, auch ohne geht.
> 
> Mir geht es auch nicht darum jemanden mit geringeren Englischkenntnissen zu dissen oder generell Serien und Spiele mit englischer Synchro als besser darzustellen, mir gehts einzig und allein darum das man speziell durch sowas extrem schnell lernt und man sich auch idR viel schneller zurecht findet als man glaubt..
> 
> ..immerhin hab ich Argumente und fühle mich nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen.




Wie gesagt....warum soll ich mich zurecht finden wenn ich es auf deutsch spielen möchte.....aber wenn ich nun sehe was für egoistische Leute es spielen vergeht mir leider die Lust


----------



## Ceonric (23. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe das Spiel seit gestern und bin ca 6 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Hier sind die Punkte die mich am Spiel nerven: 

1. Sammlerberufe wie bsp Bergbau: 
Das System macht Spass ABER es ist zu langsam. Es vergehen zu viele Sekunden ins Land und man weiss nicht warum. Angefangen ist es mit der Tatsache, dass der Charakter nicht automatisch sein Werkzeug zur Hand nimmt wenn ein Zeichen für den Aufbau aufleuchtet. Die Animation dauert zu lange, er steht  zuerst in der Gegend rum, zieht bsp die Hacke, die klappt aus, dann dauert es ein paar Sekunden bis man die Erztiefe auswählen muss und dann wenn man weiter klickt dauert es zu lange bis der eigentliche Abbauvorgang anfängt. Klickt man in den Kreis und der Hieb sollte ausgeführt werden, dann wartet der Charakter viel zu lange bis er den Hieb ausführt, und gleich nochmals so lange bis er die Nachricht gibt, wie Erfolgreich der Hieb war. So kann es bis zu 5-8 Minuten dauern, bis ich ein Vorkommen abgebaut habe. Bitte denkt auch an die anderen Leute die mit mir durch die Gegend ziehen. Die wollen nicht solange jedes Mal warten. Das muss dringend angepasst, etwas dynamischer gemacht werden. Vor allem die nervigen Leerzeiten dazwischen müssen behoben werden. Allgemein scheint das Spiel mühe zu haben die Kommandos sofort umzusetzen. Wenn ich eine Kreatur angreifen will dann dauert das viel zu lange und oftmals werden mir auch in dem Moment die Monster von einem Fernkämpfer vor der Nase weggeklaut. Das im rennen das Schwert nicht gezogen werden kann tut sein übriges. Extrem traniges Gefühl. 

2. Leitfaden im Spiel ist ungenügend, die Spieler werden zu wenig begleitet 
Die Idee mit der Gildenperle die mir Anweisungen gibt ist gut, aber völlig Nutzlos wenn sich nach einer Sequenz die Anweisung nicht auch weiter strickt und mir danach immer noch der gleiche Tip gegeben wird, obwohl ich den Teil schon erledigt habe und nun nicht mehr weiss wo ich hinrennen muss. Es fehlt somit ein Ideales Questbuch oder sowas in der Art. Auch sollten die Questgeber besser gekennzeichnet sein. Ich will nie jede person im Dorf anquatschen bis ich endlich mal weiss für wen ich was tun muss. 

Allgemein fehlen die Leitfaden für alle Berufe. Die Leute werden einfach im Regen stehen gelassen. Es sollte ein Questgeber geben der einem die Auswahl vom Beruf vorschlägt und je nachdem für welchen Beruf ich mich interessiere sendet er mich direkt zu den Leute die mir die Utensilien verkaufen und erklären wie es funktioniert. Die ersten Gegenstände zum erstellen sollten wie eine Quest ablaufen. Gehe hier um Erz zu finden, gehe hier um Holz zu finden, gehe hier um Juwelen zu sammeln. Dann geh zum Quest Stein, dann klicke hier an und hier, wähle die Mats aus und dann führe aus etc. Dann sollten die Leute im Minispiel etwas üben können ohne gleich die horrend teuren Mats zu vergeuden. 

3. Das Wirtschaftssystem im FF14 ist mangelhaft und muss überarbeitet werden. Für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft braucht es zwingend ein Auktionshaus. Alle Items vom gewünschten Typ mit einer Preisübersicht ist Gold wert. Das Marktsystem im Spiel ist dabei NICHT der geringste Ersatz. ch weiss nicht einmal welche Leute das von mir gewünschte Item anbieten, noch habe ich eine Preisübersicht. Jeder bietet seine Items an, aber rein von aussen sieht man nicht wer was anbietet. Riesen Mist. 

4. Nie verschiedene Kulturen untereinander verschmischen. So leid es mir tut, aber Asiaten, Russen, Amerikaner, Engländer, Deutsche etc auf einem Server kommt NIE gut. Die Wiedersprüche im Verhalten sind zu verschieden. Es tun sich unendliche Kluften auf und ein Gruppenspiel kann nicht statt finden, geschweige wenn gewisse Länder mit irgendwelchen Hyropglyphen kommunizieren und den Channel voll spammen. Allgemein wirkt die Benutzerführung des Chats als wenig intuitiv, da hätte man mehr Zeit investieren können. Mangelhaft. 

5. Die Landkarte im aktuellen Status ist unbrauchbar. Was bringt es mir wenn ein Questgeber mir zeigt in welchem Areal ich Viecher killen muss, aber das Areal auf der Map noch nicht sehen kann weil es ausserhalb der Sicht ist? Eine Landkarte muss zoombar sein und scrollbar. Im aktuellen Zustand nicht zu brauchen. 

6. Die Gegner respawnen zu langsam. Die Leute schnappen sich die Mobs am Laufmeter weg und manchmal rennt man durch ganze Areal die komplett ausgestorben wirken. 

7. Die Steuerung muss für die Tastatur angepasst werden. Was sich Square da erlaubt ist unter jeder Sau. Ein Konsolenspiel so mangelhaft auf M&T umzusetzen ist schon sehr dreist. Und nein, ich WILL nicht mit einem Joypad vor dem PC Sitzen, sowas gibt es nicht. Ich kauf mir auch nicht nen Skisimulator wenn die Tastatursteuerung eines Winterspiels mangelhaft umgesetzt wurde, weil es auf einer Spielhallenmechanik beruht. Auch das Anwählen des Gesprächspartner via Doppelklick ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und wirkt nicht genug intuitiv, wobei vieles im dem Spiel nicht wirklich intuitiv daher kommt. 

8. Der Preis für das Spiel monatlich ist zu teuer. Dass pro Charslot 3 Euro gezahlt werden muss ist ne Frechheit sondergleichen. 

9. Der Registrationsprozess und aktiv schalten des Spiels ist ein Desaster für jeden Benutzer. Es ist unerklärlich wie eine Firma mit soviel Erfahrung ein solches mieses Konzept anbietet. 

10. Es hat so viele gute Rollenspiele und MMORPGs auf dem Markt. Dass FF14 nicht identisch ist, das finde ich genial. ABER diese Spiele machen in vielen Dingen eben gewisse Dinge besonders richtig oder gut, und an solchen Dingen darf man sich schon was abgucken. 

Über den fehlenden Endcontent und andere Dinge (epische Instanzen für Gruppen) möchte ich noch nicht reklamieren, dies wird in der Zeit nach und nach geliefert werden. Wenn diese Punkte behoben sind, wäre das FF14 aus meiner Sicht sogar richtig frustlos und geniessbar und würde eine Menge Spass machen. 

Im aktuellen Zustand muss ich einfach klar sagen: Squaresoft, du hast mit dem Spiel zwar einiges gut gemacht, aber leider ne Menge eher schlecht als recht. Definitives no GO. 
Die FF14 Welt sieht super aus und gerade mit Freunden zusammen dürfte sie so einige Stunden beschäftigen. Wenn sich die Kritikpunkte aber nicht beheben lassen, dann gebe ich dem Spiel in Europa keine wirkliche grosse Chance. 

Schade schade, so langsam kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr von Squaresoft, denn die Qualität wird immer schlechter und schlechter.


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2010)

Das alles wurde schon in der Closed-Beta gesagt und es geschah minimal was.... aber es ist immer noch einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Tonkra (24. September 2010)

> 5. Die Landkarte im aktuellen Status ist unbrauchbar. Was bringt es mir wenn ein Questgeber mir zeigt in welchem Areal ich Viecher killen muss, aber das Areal auf der Map noch nicht sehen kann weil es ausserhalb der Sicht ist? Eine Landkarte muss zoombar sein und scrollbar. Im aktuellen Zustand nicht zu brauchen.



Nicht behaupten, erst fragen.. Man KANN die Karte scrollen:

benutz die Tasten "I,J,K,L" auf der tastatur (das pendant zu w,a,s,d) praktisch

Finds auch zu urkomisch, zu anfang wo einem der npc char in der hauptstadt begrüßt und dir einen marker setzt fragt er noch sowas wie "aber wie die karte funktioniert brauch ich dir ja nicht zu erklären?" und dann kommt dazu auch wirklich keine erklärung.. fand ich zu drollig ;d
das ist das problem bei square, sie erklären nichts, die funktion ist da und kein neuling weiß das^^




Ceonric schrieb:


> Es fehlt somit ein Ideales Questbuch oder sowas in der Art.



Gibt es ebenfalls .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versuchs mit "Archiv" im hauptmenu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hast du wie ich finde ein sehr gutes quest log..






> Für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft braucht es zwingend ein Auktionshaus.



Versteh square auch nicht, sie wollen das evtl. nachliefern.. es fehlen auch noch die mounts (chocobos).

FinalFantasy 11 hatte ein grandioses auktionshaus, keine ahnung warum sie es in FFXIV gegen bazars eingetauscht haben (es gibt in jeder stadt eine instanz, einen distrikt wo die händler npc des jeweiligen spielers stehen). aber das bazarsystem wollen sie überarbeiten. das ist wirklich schlecht, bisher muss man sich da durch jeden npc klicken..

das AH system in FF11.. war einfach toll... kam aber auch erst später hinzu muss man da sagen.



.





> Nie verschiedene Kulturen untereinander verschmischen. So leid es mir tut, aber Asiaten, Russen, Amerikaner, Engländer, Deutsche etc auf einem Server kommt NIE gut. Die Wiedersprüche im Verhalten sind zu verschieden. Es tun sich unendliche Kluften auf und ein Gruppenspiel kann nicht statt finden, geschweige wenn gewisse Länder mit irgendwelchen Hyropglyphen kommunizieren und den Channel voll spammen.


 

Das beurteilst du nach ein paar stunden soloplays? grandios ;D
such dir mal ne gruppe zusammen und dann sehen wir weiter, im übrigen beinhaltet das chatsystem in FFXIV eine auto translate funktion.. tipp mal "hallo" im chat ein und drück die tabtaste und seh was passiert.. wenn die wörter in diesen bunten klammern sind wird sie jedem clienten in der jeweiligen sprache ausgegeben.
natürlich ist englisch die serversprache, vor allem wenn man keiner deutschen LS angehört




> 6. Die Gegner respawnen zu langsam. Die Leute schnappen sich die Mobs am Laufmeter weg und manchmal rennt man durch ganze Areal die komplett ausgestorben wirken.



man levelt auch zu 60% mit leves.. wenn man selbst keine mehr hat teilt man sich mit anderen leuten in der gruppe welche. mobs in einer leve können nicht weggeschnappt werden.



> Auch das Anwählen des Gesprächspartner via Doppelklick ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und wirkt nicht genug intuitiv, wobei vieles im dem Spiel nicht wirklich intuitiv daher kommt.



Man wählt Leute in Final Fantasy mit "Tab" an du.... lass die finger von der maus, und benutz diese in seltenen fällen.. skills per oberen zahlenreihe und anvisieren mittels "tab" und bestätigungen per enter.



> 8. Der Preis für das Spiel monatlich ist zu teuer. Dass pro Charslot 3 Euro gezahlt werden muss ist ne Frechheit sondergleichen.



Du spielst auch nur einen char, da du mit einem alle jobs macht.. es macht keinen sinn nen zweitchar zu erstellen, da wenn du die job hochlevelst auf einen char dieser diese als subskills nutzen kann. Ansonsten hast du recht, sollte jeder eigdl. die freiheit haben dies zu tun.

Ansonsten seh es von der seite.. in anderem MMorpgs musst du dich mit jedem einzelnden twink immer wieder durch die story missionen kämpfen, spätestens beim dritten mal ist das nicht lustig mehr.. bei jobchange brauchst du das hingegen nicht.

Square sieht ihr spiel aus einer ganz anderen sicht wie es ein otto normal west-mmorpg spieler tun würde.
ansonsten finde ich das auch zu teuer.. zu FFXI zeiten waren es noch 1 euro pro slot.





Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das alles wurde schon in der Closed-Beta gesagt und es geschah minimal was.... aber es ist immer noch einfach nur schlecht.




weil der wow boy sich nicht zurechtfindet^^


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2010)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft braucht es zwingend ein Auktionshaus.



Einspruch. Das Auktionshaus ist eigentlich sogar "unrealistisch". Das ist ungefähr so als würde es nur ein zentrales Ebay geben wo jeder Mensch und jede Firma verkauft.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall Alternativen. Ich finde z.B. lokale Händler wo man auch Werbung treiben muss und es Standortvorteile gibt reizvoller.


----------



## Ceonric (24. September 2010)

Also nur im Fall wenn es in meinem Post nicht rübergekommen sein sollte. Es ist nicht alles schlecht im Spiel. )) 

Auf jeden Fall grossen Dank an Tonkra für seine Antwort. *wink* Das mit der Karte teste ich gleich. 

Du hast nix zu meiner Meckerei mit der Steuerung gesagt. *hrhr* 

Ein Spiel muss von der Bedienung einfach bequem zu bedienen sein und das ist FF14 im Moment nicht. Und ich vergleiche nicht den Inhalt des Spieles mit anderen MMORPG, ich bin sogar froh dass FF14 kein weiteres WOW-Geschmeusel oder Aionkopie geworden ist, sonst hätte ich es mir nie gekauft. Dennoch gibts genug Spiele auf dem Markt und es haben sich Regeln gebildet, gewisse Standarts die ein Spiel zwingend erfüllen sollte. Dazu gehört dann eben ein gutes Tutorial, tadellose Steuerung mit dazu. Genauso wie eigentlich eine gute Anleitung ein Muss ist, wobei die FF14 Community ist einfach SPITZE. Selten in so kurzer Zeit, so viele hilfreiche Guides gefunden. *grossen Dank an alle diese Fans* Dies machts um einiges leichter, aber wäre eigentlich Aufgabe des Herstellers, und nicht der Fangemeinde. ) 

Und mir ist es egal ob ein Auktionshaus realistisch ist oder nicht. Ein Spiel das dermassen auf die Berufe setzt MUSSSSSSSS zwingend den Leuten das Handeln so einfach wie möglich machen, weil man unmöglich alle Berufe zur gleichen Zeit ausführen kann. NPC angeben wo man wen findet wäre natürlich auch hilfreich. 

Es ist egal wie lange ich das FF14 spiele, ein Onlinespiel lebt nunmal von der Kommunikation zu anderen spielern. Solange es in Englisch abläuft ist das doch kein Problem. Mit Französisch und Italienisch komm ich auch noch klar solange es keine Romane sind, aber so wie es im Moment der Eindruck macht, stammt der Grossteil der Spieler von asiatischen Servern. Ich lese sehr selten englische Sätze, aber ich denke das kommt dann noch sobald am 30.09. der normale Start ist. 

Auf jeden Fall ist mein FF14 Erlebnis schwer getrübt worden, am meisten aber durch die miserable Tastatursteuerung. Ich bin ein typischer Maus, Tastatur Spieler. Klar kann ich mich daran rumgewöhnen, frei programmierbare Pfeiltasten wären das mindeste gewesen. Ich renn rum wie dauerbesoffen.


----------



## Tonkra (24. September 2010)

^^

also ich hab keinen problem mit der steuerung, bin halt schon voll drin in der materie :-) aber ich geb dir recht für neulinge muss es wohl der graus sein ^ ich brauch die maus eigdl. nur beim laufen (wegen kamerablick mit rechtsklick).
naja es kommt auch immer auf die uhrzeiten an wo du spielst, wenn du nachts spielst, oder ganz früh morgens können schon mehr leute aus dem asiatischen.. oder dem Amerikanischen raum anzutreffen sein.

Das ist es ebend aber in der regulären zeit sind auch viele europäer und deutsche anzutreffen. für mich macht es das spiel pers. sehr lebendig, ich finds aufregend mehrere nationalitäten zu haben.


Achja der inoffizielle server wo am meisten deutsche wohl anfangen werden ist Lindblum^ wurde in mehreren deutschen FFXI und FFXIV foren so gevoted.. server hört sich auch deutsch an ^


Mal ein kleiner  von mir persönlich zur orientierung aller, die konfus und hilflos umherwandeln^

*GUIDE - Getting Startet in FFXIV*

Also die grundlegensten sachen bei der steuerung:
*
WICHTIG*
Eines vorweg... VIELES läuft in FFXIV einfach über das main menu, welches ihr ganz unten rechts als kleines symbol seht. Sei es Wiederbelebung, Teleportation, Interagieren mit Aetheryten, Einladen von anderen Leuten in eine Gruppe, Prüfen des Levels von anderen Leuten, Auftraggeber, Skillmenu, Questlog usw.

Für die Steuerung in FFXIV gilt ein regelspruch, die Maus eher selten bis gar nicht einsetzen

*Bewegung*
Bewegung: W A S D - Tasten
Autolaufen: R - Taste
Blick: rechte maustaste gedrückt halten.

*Regeneration
*Man regeneriert schneller HP, wenn man die Waffe wieder wegsteckt. 
MP regenerieren von alleine gar nicht, nur durch skills die man im laufe des levelns bekommt. (ab lv 2 gibt es beim NPC der abenteuergilde ein MP reg alle 10 min) später auch noch mehr möglichkeiten.Aetheryten in den camps füllen ALLE HP/MP wieder komplett auf.

in FFXIV sollen zauber sparsam eingesetzt werden (standart attack auch nutzen, später gibt es auch TP follow skills für magier). 

TIPP für Magier: am besten die hauptattribute Intelligenz, Willenskraft steigern (bringt mehr MP) und als drittes Konstitution für mehr HP. WIllenskraft ist schon hilfreich, da es das Manapoll enorm erhöht.
*
*
*Anvisieren/Combat*
Gegner/spieler anivisieren : TAB - Taste (oder maus linksklick)
Gegner fixieren, Spell bestätigen: Enter - Taste
Gegner Fixierung aufheben: ESC - Taste
Skills: mittels Ziffernleiste anwählen (Finger weg von Maus!^^)

Tipp für Magier: Jeden Zauberspruch kann man in einen Area effekt umwandeln (auch buffs wie stoneskin und Heilsprüche), indem man mit linksklick auf "Wikrungsbereich" klickt. Ihr wählt einen spell aus mittels Ziffernleiste und bestätigt mit enter (keine maus!)
ab lv 2 bekommt ihr von dem NPC der abenteurergilde einen MP reg skill (später gibt es weitere möglichkeiten mp zu regenerieren), ansonsten: sparsam die zaubersprüche einsetzen.

*Karte*
Scrollen: I J K L - Tasten (praktisch das pendant zu WASD)
*
Wiederbeleben*
Tot?
Main Menu (rechts unten) -> "*Rückkehr*"
Nach dem tot erscheinst du beim letztgebundenen Aetheryten, danach ca. 3 minuten "Krankheit", der deine HP drastisch reduziert also besser warten.

*Skills*
Neue Skills kannst du auswählen, wenn du in das Main Menu gehst (rechts unten) -> "*Kommandoliste*" -> oben das *Dropdown Menu den pfeil
* anklicken , es erscheinen die diversen skillinien -> gewünschten Jobtrait auswählen 
-> Slot, dann den skill auswählen -> für Primärskillung anlegen.

Man bekommt automatisch neue skills in levelabständen, man bekommt auch einen skill ab lv 2 von dem NPC der einem in der hauptstadt begrüßt. Dieser erklärt nochmal wie man skills anlegt.


*Guildleves*
Guildleves aktiviert man an den Aetherythen, die auf der karte als Camps abgebildet sind.. guildleves aktiviert man, wenn man sich in der nähe eines Aetheryten (diese Kristalle im camp) befindet und dort über das *hauptmenu *(rechts unten) oder wenn man auf die bubble-blase oben rechts mit den *ausrufezeichen klickt*, und dann *"aetheryt"* auswählt

Neue Guildleves bekommt man in der abenteuergilde wo man in der stadt ankommt. Dieser "blau leuchtende thresen" dort gibt es neue guildleves. Man kann glaube ich maximal 8 guildleves anwählen, diese können eingetauscht werden gegen neue.... alle 32 std. können diese auch wiederholt werden.

Man kann guildleves mit Leuten in einer Gruppe wiederholen, selbst wenn man den Guildleve abgeschlossen hat. So soll das groupen untereinander gefördert werden, da man Guildleves untereinander "teilt und tauscht".. man kann auch in einen der anderen beiden startregionen sich neue guildleves holen (muss zuvor aber erst dorthin reisen)

*Storymissionen*
Storymissionen gibt es in der *Abenteuergilde* deiner jeweiligen startregion, bei dem NPC, der dich empfangen und die Kontaktperle gegeben hat. Die kontaktperle funktioniert wie vieles in FFXIV, über das hauptmenu -> "Auftraggeber" .. kontaktieren kannst du diesen nur, wenn die perle, orange leuchtet-

Das _Questlog_ zu diesen Missionen findest du im Hauptmenu (rechts unten) dann unter *Archiv*.
Storymissionen kann man weiterführen, wenn man bestimmte level erreicht hat.. lv 1 , nach der erfolgreichen guildleve kann man zum npc in der abenteuergilde zurückkehren.
hat man die folgenden steps erledigt, schaut man wieder mit lv 10 dort vorbei.


*Teleportieren*
Wenn man z.b. in die anderen regionen gereist ist, man aber wieder zurückreisen oder längere strecken bewältigen möchte, bietet sich das teleportieren an. 
*Main Menu-> Teleportieren*
Teleportieren kostet "Anima", damit man nicht zu viel reist. Anima regeneriert man nur in Reallife stunden (auch wenn man nicht spielt) und sehr langsam, also sparsam einsetzen!


*Gruppe*
Man kann leute über das Main menu einladen, wenn man sie anvisiert hat. Man kann über "Prüfen" ihren Job und level prüfen. Hier im Main Menu kann man auch einladungen aktzeptieren, hat man eine einladung erhalten, sieht man ganz oben als "sprechblase" am bildschirmrand ein signal.


*
Chat
*Man öffnet den chat indem man die Leertaste drückt. serversprache ist im großteil Englisch, sofern man keinem deutschen Kontaktkreis (gilde) angehört. Es gibt in FFXIV ein system, dass das automatische übersetzen in alle sprachen ermöglicht (itemnamen etc. sind alle über dieses system übersetzbar). selbst japanisch. (japaner trifft man eh nur zu komischen zeiten an, wegen der zeitverschiebung).

Ansonsten die chatbefehle:
Partychat: /Party , /p
Sagen: /say , /s
Schreien: /shout
Anwhispern: /tell "name" /t "name" (ich weiß nicht ob man den kompletten nachnamen+vornamen schreiben muss oder nur nachnamen)

/chatmode Party (Man bleibt im Partychat ohne jedesmal /p zu tippen)
/chatmode say (siehe oben, usw.)


Das *Übersetzungssystem* funktioniert wie folgt: Im chat die *TAB - Taste *drücken, schon öffnet sich ein menu, wo man mehrere punkte und vorgefertigte schnipsel finden kann. Wenn man sich diese merkt kann man sehr schnell auch anders die schnipsel auswählen, ohne das chat menu anzuwählen.. Man gibt etwas auf deutsch ein.. Z.b. "Hallo" (es reichen die anfangsbuchstaben) und drückt die TAB taste, schon kann man ein wort auswählen.. so kann man setze zusammenfügen wie.

(Hallo) (kannst du mich einladen bitte?)



hört sich viel an, aber so komplex ist FFXIV nunmal, das ist eigdl. nicht schwer, wenn man erst drinne ist^ so viel als kleiner guide von mir^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Das AH in FFXI war nicht nur eines der ersten in MMOs überhaupt (wenn nicht *das* erste) - das Teil war auch noch spannend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort sieht man nämlich nie, was Gegenstände kosten - man kann nur einsehen, zu welchen Preisen welcher Artikel zuletzt verkauft wurde. Klingt im ersten Moment total bescheuert und es würde den Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen, das jetzt ausführlich zu erklären, aber mit diesem System habe ich Millionen von Gil gesammelt, einfach durch das Abgrasen nach versteckten Mindestgeboten, die viel zu niedrig waren. Billig einkaufen, im Idealfall den gesamten Bestand abgreifen und dann mit 50% Aufschlag versetzen. Rawr! 

FF14 macht momentan irgendwie alles genau andersrum als sämtliche MMOs, auf die ich mich in den letzten Jahren gefreut habe. Das Spiel sah zunächst ziemlich lausig aus und auf Kritik und Änderungswünsche reagierten die Entwickler mit zugehaltenen Ohren und lautem "LALALALA!!!" und ganz plötzlich wurde zu Release ein richtiges Spiel daraus. Normalerweise kenne ich es so, dass Betaversionen auf ein tolles Spiel hoffen lassen, die Entwickler versprechen einem das Blaue vom Himmel runter und das Endprodukt unterscheidet sich dann von der Beta nur vom Preis her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stört immer noch dieses aufgezwungene Reparatursystem, bei dem man Rohstoffe sammeln oder den Handels-NPC stundenlang mit der kaputten Ausrüstung auf dem Markt parken muss. Und ich würde mir mehr Klassen wünschen. Schurken, Samurai, Ninjas, Paladine - wo seid ihr? Und so affengeil das interaktive Dictionary auch sein mag (und das ist es wirklich) - lokalisierte Server sind einfach komfortabler. In vielen MMOs bilden sich Ingame-Freundschaften einfach so, wenn man einander z.B. bei einer Quest begegnet. Das wird schwierig, wenn man sich nur in vorgenerierten Phrasen über ein elektronisches Wörterbuch unterhalten kann. Und da man die Linkshell wechseln kann wie die Unterwäsche, ist die Bindung dort einfach nicht so fest wie bei einer "richtigen" Gilde. So eine Kontaktperle ist einfach schneller abgelegt und gewechselt als die Gildenzugehörigkeit. Natürlich wirkt die Community sowas entgegen, indem sie die Server pseudo-lokalisiert und sich z.B. die meisten deutschen Spieler auf Lindblum tummeln, aber SE macht es sich da doch ein bissl arg einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß, dass es in FFXI genauso läuft, aber nur weil das anno dazumal geklappt hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass man das unbedingt fortführen muss.

Na ja. Eorzea ist eine wunderschöne Welt mit einem komplett bescheuerten Namen, in die man eintauchen und an der man teilhaben will. Und das geht inzwischen zum Glück eine ganze Ecke einfacher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anansie (25. September 2010)

Also ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich kann nur sämtliche negativen Punkte, die die einzelnen Beiträge hier zutage fördern unterschreiben.
Ich hatte noch nicht ein positives Spielerlebnis in mittlerweile über 6 Stunden Spielzeit (und knapp zwei Stunden Accountaktivierungskampf). Und da werden nicht mehr viele Stunden hinzukommen.

Ich habe wirklich schon so vieles gespielt, aber so etwas ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Selbst Ultima Online hatte mehr Komfort. 
Aber vielleicht ist das Spiel einfach nicht für die westliche Welt ausgelegt oder trifft einfach in fast sämtlichen Punkten nicht meinen Geschmack.

Momentan würde ich jeden, der mich fragt, unbedingt von dem Spiel abraten.


----------



## Ceonric (25. September 2010)

Huhuu zusammen

So da bin ich mal wieder. 

Dank Tonkra komme ich mittlerweile schon viel besser durch das Spiel. Ich bin jetzt ca seit 15 Stunden unterwegs und ich finds von Stunde zu stunde besser. 

Also zuerst einmal ne gute Nachricht: Ich habe endlich eine Variante gefunden um im FF14 mittels den Pfeiltasten den Charakter zu steuern. Die Lösung nennt sich Autokey und ist ein kleines Addon das im Hintergrund laufen muss. Damit kann ich den Pfeiltasten die Funktionen der WASD Tasten zuweisen und kann dan so mit denen rumrennen, das geht mir persönlich einfach viel besser und wenn ich dann noch die rechte Maustaste für die Kamera gedrückt halte, fühlt es sich schon fast beinahe normal an. 

Mit den Berufen komm ich auch langsam klar, aber aktuell finde ich, dass das Spiel am 30. September in ein heilloses Gelagge ausarten wird. Man merkt es jetzt schon an einigen Orten (sammlungspunkte an dem viele Leute am Berufe skillen sind)- Weil das System von allen Leuten rundherum scannt was die gerade tun, überlastet sich das System selber, zudem lässt es den Allgemein Channel zu einem heillosen gespamme ausarten. Das muss man unbedingt selber deaktivieren können, weil wenn ich ehrlich bin, will ich gar nicht wissen wer alles was genau macht. Es reicht wenn es mir das von den Leuten anzeigt, die mit mir in der Gruppe rumeiern. 

Aktuell stresst mich aber das Sammeln von Erzen oder so am Meisten. WARUMMM muss das so langsam sein? Bitte macht es schneller, bitteee. Man kann das System so beibehalten, aber alle Aktionen müssen einfach schneller von der Hand gehen und schneller geladen werden. 

Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit meinem Gladiator gespielt, wird mal Zeit dass ich dem einen Stab oder so kaufe,so dass ich bald mit ihm auch Magien einsetzen kann. 

Das FF14 braucht SEEEEHR viel Zeit um sich einzuleben. Aber von Stunde zu Stunde wirds, wie oben gesagt, immer besser. Lasst euch Zeit und lasst euch auf das Spiel ein. 

LG


----------



## Zyo (25. September 2010)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Weil das System von allen Leuten rundherum scannt was die gerade tun, überlastet sich das System selber, zudem lässt es den Allgemein Channel zu einem heillosen gespamme ausarten. Das muss man unbedingt selber deaktivieren können, weil wenn ich ehrlich bin, will ich gar nicht wissen wer alles was genau macht. Es reicht wenn es mir das von den Leuten anzeigt, die mit mir in der Gruppe rumeiern.
> 
> LG


optionen -> chatfilter


----------



## Tonkra (25. September 2010)

gibt übrigens nen netten Signaturgenerator bei http://www.enjin.com/tools/ffxiv-signatures

die physical level und level der jobs anzeigt (siehe meine neue siege^)
hab biser nur druide gespielt weshalb in der signatur auch nur ein job 
angezeigt wird:


----------



## Yadiz (26. September 2010)

Also ich spiele das Game mittlerweile auch seit Release und muss sagen: es macht mir, nach 5 Jahren WoW, wesentlich mehr Spaß.


Sicherlich, vieles ist anders und manches geht vielleicht auch nicht so schnell - aber auf die paar Sekunden Zeitersparnis kann ich verzichten. Der Komfort, den FFXIV bietet ist imo ausreichend. 
Man muss sich nur erstmal an alles gewöhnen, da es komplett anders gehandhabt wird, als in anderen MMORPGs.


Seit der Beta hat sich jedenfalls einiges verändert: Ich kann jetzt alleine schon mit dem Hardware Cursor wesentlich besser navigieren als vorher - einzig die Lags stören noch ein bisschen. Aber ich bin sicher, auch das pendelt sich noch ein.





Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich mir noch wünschen:

- in Gruppen sollten Routine-Punkte besser, nicht zufällig per Schlag, verteilt werden. Ich hatte das Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden Lan gemacht - da ists halt immer dumm, wenn einer davon-levelt, weil er mit seinen Routine-Punkten einfach mehr Glück hat als die anderen. Stellenweise fiel uns auch auf, dass die Punkte zwar im Chat aufgetaucht sind, aber nicht gut geschrieben wurden. SE sollte die Punkteverteilung in Gruppen angleichen. Was habt ihr da so für Erfahrungen gemacht? 

- besserer konfigurierbarer Chatfilter.
- weniger Lags :>
- und ich denke, alles andere Ah etc. etc. kommt früher oder später so oder so noch. Darum mache ich mir jetzt keinen Kopf.




Ceonric schrieb:


> Für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft braucht es zwingend ein Auktionshaus. Alle Items vom gewünschten Typ mit einer Preisübersicht ist Gold wert.


Ein Ah ist schon eine tolle Sache, aber imo gewinnen durch das jetzige System (ohne AH) soziale Kontakte oder Gilden an Bedeutung. Man sucht sich halt seine Leute im Bekanntenkreis oder in der Gilde die einem günstig Gegenstände craften.




Aber sonst macht mir das Game von Minute zu Minute mehr Spaß. Mein Archer macht verdammt viel Spaß. Endlich nicht mehr in Orgrimmar rumstehen ;D


----------



## Ceonric (26. September 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> optionen -> chatfilter



Hallo Zyo

Das ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. Aber egal, wie ich da in den Chatfiltern rumwurstel, die Nachrichten der anderen Spieler erscheinen mir immer noch. Welche Optionspunkte hast du deaktiviert? Wie ist da deine Erfahrung, läuft bei dir das Ganze dadurch etwas flinker? 

Muss das heute Abend gleich mal testen. 

Danke für den Hinweis. 

LG Ceon


----------



## Zyo (26. September 2010)

du müsstest für die ganzen aktionen eigentlich immer 1-2 optionen haben welche dich, alliierte, gegener oder andere betreffen. ich habe im generel chat eigentlich so ziemlich alles deaktiviert was mit dem kampf zu tun hat, dafür gibt es schließlich den battle chat tab. neben den normal channels und emotes laufen eigentlich nur noch die system messages/errors und meine skill/lvl anzeige. von anderen sehe ich nur noch die lvl ups, die scheint man nicht deaktivieren zu können. da gibt es nur eine option für dich selbst.

edit: hergestellte items sieht man auch noch


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel sich inzwischen ganz gut anfühlt. Obwohl ich ein voll funktionsfähiges Xbox360 Gamepad für den PC habe, zocke ich seit Hardware-Mausunterstützung nur noch mit Nagetier und Keyboard. Auch einen Reparatur-NPC habe ich endlich gefunden und muss nicht mehr stundenlang nach Brettern und anderen Mist suchen, um meine Ausrüstung zu flicken. Und anscheinend ist der Lockout für Freibriefe nun auf 12 Stunden gesenkt worden - finde den Timer an sich zwar nach wie vor unnötig und übertrieben, aber zumindest ist die Sache so schon eine ganze Ecke angenehmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (28. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und anscheinend ist der Lockout für Freibriefe nun auf 12 Stunden gesenkt worden



o_O; Echt? Wo steht das? Find gar nix dazu. <.<;

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich find das Spiel klasse. Keine Ahnung, gibt immer Leute, die sich beschweren werden. Wer ein Problem mit dem Spiel hat, der sollte halt aufhören oder pausieren. Seit der Alpha hat sich schon sehr viel getan und auch Kritikpunkte wie ein fehlendes AH werden sicher noch behoben. Man findet ja zB in Limsa Lominsa ganz in der Nähe des Hafens ein Gebäude mit einem AH-Schildchen dran. Man kann nur noch nicht rein. ^^

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, man sollte sich selbst auch erstmal Zeit nehmen und das Spiel kennenlernen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Hatte gestern 8 Freibriefe erledigt und hatte heute beim Login direkt wieder 8 - als ich in der Abenteurergilde nachfragte, sagten mir Spieler, man habe den Timer auf 12 Stunden gesenkt.

Ich hoffe immer noch verzweifelt auf ein AH und mehr Freibriefe oder allgemein ganz einfach mehr Grund, Viecher zu kloppen. Die "töte 8 X, sammle 10 Y" Quests in anderen MMOs sind sicherlich nicht aufregend, aber einfach nur grinden ohne Sinn und Verstand sagt mir so gar nicht zu. Und wenn nicht bald das AH kommt, kriege ich Depressionen!


----------



## Ayaril (28. September 2010)

Also heute Nacht um 2 Uhr war reset und dann morgen 14 Uhr wieder und dann immer so weiter. Immer im Wechsel 2 Uhr/ 14 Uhr. 12h wären mir sicher aufgefallen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Okay, danke für die Info. Mir haben inzwischen mehrere Spieler was von 12 Stunden erzählt, aber anscheinend war das leider verkehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mist!


----------



## Tonkra (30. September 2010)

Können wir den titel nich mal umbenennen? ;O


Ich weiß auch nicht FinalFantasy XI hatte so ein geniales Auktionshaus system.. das war nicht so wie ein lagerhaus in wow oder anderen MMOs mit auktionshaus.
Dort konnte man die waren wirklich bieten.. da man die preise nicht einsehen konnte, der VK gab einen mindestverkaufspreis an, wenn der käufer über diesen bot hatte der verkäufer glück und mehr geld erzielt als er woltle.

oder umgekehrt.


Naja.. Square hält an diesem doofen Markt-/Bazaarsystem in FFXIV derzeit wohl fest, sie wollen es verbessern aber lest selbst:



> Die Gestaltung der Märkte wird auch in Zukunft je nach Bedarf optimiert werden. _*So könnte der Handel beispielsweise vereinfacht werden, indem Kaufinteressenten vorab Informationen erhalten, welcher Gehilfe einen bestimmten Gegenstand zum Verkauf anbietet &#8211; und zwar ohne die Gehilfen ansprechen zu müssen. *_



FFXIV Homepage artikel - vom 29.09.


unter anderem wird es spezifische distrikte für dieses und jenes geben, und sie wollen wohl eine art such funktion einbauen, um die händlergehilfen durchsuchen zu können ohne jeden abklappern zu müssen.




> Hatte gestern 8 Freibriefe erledigt und hatte heute beim Login direkt wieder 8 - als ich in der Abenteurergilde nachfragte, sagten mir Spieler, man habe den Timer auf 12 Stunden gesenkt.
> 
> Ich hoffe immer noch verzweifelt auf ein AH und mehr Freibriefe oder allgemein ganz einfach mehr Grund, Viecher zu kloppen. Die "töte 8 X, sammle 10 Y" Quests in anderen MMOs sind sicherlich nicht aufregend, aber einfach nur grinden ohne Sinn und Verstand sagt mir so gar nicht zu.




12 stunden sicher? ich dachte iwas mit 30 stunden..

der sinn ist, wenn du dich gruppen anschließt,können dir doch die 12 stunden egal sein..
das ist der grund unter anderem.. bilde mit anderen gruppen, schließ dich an, teile Guildleves mit anderen.
in ner 6 mann gruppe kannst du schon theorethisch alleine 6x 8 guildleves am tag machen..

reis in andere regionen.. von gridania, über ul'dah, nach limsa lominsa.. und mach da andere guildleves.. es sollte wirklich nicht so sein, dass du keine guildleves mehr offen hast ^ oder spielst du nur solo?

ansonsten macht gruppen grind in ffxiv auch spass.. believe in me.. solo is wieder ne andere geschichte.ok thats a matter of taste.
aber wie gesagt group play makes it. wenn du gruppen hast, sollte es kein problem sein auch guildleves zu jeder zeit zu machen.
ich mein stell dir vor, ein cooldown liege bei 30 minuten... dann würde jeder wieder solo dahergrinden bis strikt auf max level wie in AION/WoW und co. ich finde es gut, dass dadurch dynamisches gruppenzusammenspiel angeregt wird.


es gibt übrigens zu jeder vollen stunde die möglichkeit an einer monsterhatz im jeweiligen camp teilzunehmen, wenn man mit dem kommandeur spricht. ansonsten story missionen machen, später kommen noch klassenspezifische quests hinzu.. Square plant weitere arten von guildleves in das spiel zu integrieren, welche mit mehr zielen und vor allem großen bossmonstern drinnen, die auch verschiedene angriffkörperpartien haben sollen (man kann körperteile speziell angreifen und auch abhacken usw.)

so zumindest die planung von SE.. da kommt auf jedenfall noch was, die frage ist, wann. aber es wird kommen.


----------



## Yadiz (30. September 2010)

Heute Abend noch Zimmerer von 0 auf 10 gelevelt und den Archer auf 13 gebracht. Endlich kann ich meine Bögen selbst reparieren =)
Was mich interessieren würde, wären folgende Fragen:


-inwiefern ist die Stufe des Crafting Jobs ausschlaggebend beim Reppen der zugehörigen Item-Klasse (z.B: Goldschmied - Ketten / Ringe)? 
Und wo liegt der Toleranzbereich dabei? - Ich kann mit Level 10 prima meinen Lv.8 Bogen reppen - würde das auch funktionieren, wenn der Zimmerer immer noch Lv.10, der Bogen aber Lv.30 wäre?

-beim Party Gameplay ist uns, wie gesagt, aufgefallen, dass Mitglieder unterschiedlich schnell ihre Klasse leveln. 
Je nach Glück, ob man halt Routine pro Schlag bekommt oder nicht. Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, das unter den Party Mitgliedern auszugleichen? Oder weiß jemand Bescheid, ob SE Änderungen an der Punkteverteilung in der Gruppe plant?



Ansonsten gefällt mir mein Waldläufer immer besser. =) Wir haben heute Abend in der Gegend um Limsa Lominsa eine Höhle entdeckt, die mich verdammt stark an Norg erinnert hat. Passende Musik, aber brutal starke Monster. Einfach ne geile Amtosphäre :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (30. September 2010)

toll, wo isn das? sicher auf Limsa Lominsa?

der speer sieht auch toll aus ;d
naja die exp unterscheiden sich ja auch, durch das fatigue system, wie lange jemand einen job gespielt hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Hmm... das mit dem Reisen und Annehmen von Guildleves in verschiedenen Gebieten probiere ich mal aus - danke für den Hinweis. Und nein, mit dem Gruppenspiel habe ich es nicht so. Tatsächlich bilden sich auf meinem Server wenig bis überhaupt keine Gruppen für Freibriefe. Ab und zu brüllt mal einer nach nem Heiler, um ein paar Dodos zu grinden, aber das wars dann auch schon.
@Threadtitel: Ich kümmere mich drum.


----------



## Tonkra (30. September 2010)

Dann brüll du doch mal nach ner gruppe oder ob jemand lust hätte  also ich level guildleves fast ausschließlich nurnoch in gruppen, außer ab und an mal, z.b. für lv 1 camp leves für meinen twink, da mach ich auch mal fix die leves allein  und jetzt bin ich ner deutschen linkshell beigetreten, die auch ziemlich groß ist.

ich weiß nicht genau aber bei uns ist im moment aber auch ein aufnahmestopp, ebend wegen der großen nachfrage. glaub mir Gruppenspiel macht FFXIV nunmal aus, man kann jetzt zwar auch vieles bis alles sehr gut alleine machen..
aber gruppenplay is doch nochmal ne ecke komplexer 

Unsere LS auf Lindblum(aber is glaub aufnahmestopp musst mal schauen) :
Knights of Cydonia


das reisen zu den anderen gebieten ist erst einmal langwierig, aber dann kann man auch porten .. (was man allerdings auch nicht zu oft machen sollte)
wenn man in einer gruppe ist, reicht es sogar aus, wenn einer nur seine anima verbraucht (gruppenport)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Das Reisen in andere Gebiete ist leider völlig nutzlos - habe es eben ausprobiert. Wenn ich erst mal meine 8 Leves angenommen und erledigt habe, kann ich in anderen Gebieten keine neuen annehmen, bis die doofen 36 Stunden abgelaufen sind.

Das mit der LS ist zwar nett, aber ich spiele (absichtlich) nicht auf Lindblum.  
Na ja, schon irgendwie nervig. Der Gruppenzwang in FFXI hat viele gestört und in FFXIV sollte damit eigentlich Schluss sein. War wohl nix.


----------



## Tonkra (30. September 2010)

wieso war wohl nix? gruppenzwang würde ich anders sagen.. und vor allem wozu spielt man sonst MMOs, um immer alleine zu spielen? 
zweitens extra anderer server? die lindblum comm ist einfach nur toll, und ne deutsche LS is einfach schön zu haben.. ebend in der muttersprache zu spielen. und du spielst derzeit nur solo. ich finde dadurch entgeht einem einiges.

Das zusammenspiel aus buffen, healing, taktik, chatten, teamspeak... austausch mit anderen leuten geht einfach flöten, was du solo ebend nicht hast- und bisher habe ich nur nette leute erlebt. die wow kiddies kommen mit ffxiv doch gar nicht klar, bzw. ist es nicht deren geschmack 

ansonsten kannst du auch guildleves umtauschen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Natürlich Gruppenzwang - nach 8 Leves gibt's für Solospieler nur noch Grind- oder Crafting, ansonsten muss eine Gruppe her. So sieht es nunmal aus.
Und wozu gibt es MMOs mit Solocontent, wenn man MMOs grundsätzlich nicht alleine spielen soll?  Ich weiß auch durchaus, wie Gruppenspiel in einem MMO funktioniert und was es mit Heilung, Tanken usw auf sich hat, keine Sorge. 

Nix "extra" anderer Server. Ich lebe aber nicht in Deutschland und mein Bedarf an einer deutschen Community hält sich dementsprechend in Grenzen. 

Und Guildleves kann man erst umtauschen, wenn die 36 Stunden abgelaufen sind. Meine sind alle eingegraut und ich kann sie noch nicht tauschen. Von daher bringt die Weltreise leider nix. Trotzdem danke für die Idee.


----------



## Tonkra (30. September 2010)

ich versteh nicht wie du von -zwang- redest, ich spiele gerne in gruppen.. (deswegen spiele ich MMorpgs seit 10 jahren) und als ob es ätzend wäre.
spiel erst einmal in einer gruppe um beurteilen zu können großer ;d

und es gibt die möglichkeit solo etwas zu machen, aber nicht NUR solo.. thats the point. es gibt später auch job-missionen, die alleine in einer instanz stattfinden.. dennoch wird es nicht NUR solo content geben.

findest du da wirklich diese wow spielweise gut`? eine quest nach der anderen.... solo... ich mag diese mentalität nicht, genau diese spieler sollen bei diablo bleiben^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, ob das Gruppenspiel Spaß macht oder nicht. "Zwang" bedeutet, dass man nach rund 30 Minuten Spielzeit (so lange brauche ich durchschnittlich für meine 8 Leves) Gruppen bilden *muss* - ansonsten hat man halt nix zu tun. Und es soll durchaus Leute geben, die spielen halt nicht gerne in Gruppen. Ich habe auch schon in Gruppen gespielt - ich verstehe nur nicht, weshalb ich das tun soll, um beurteilen zu können, ob Gruppenzwang herrscht oder nicht. 

Von NUR solo redet übrigens auch keiner. Es geht nur darum, dass die Solomöglichkeiten derzeit viel zu stark eingeschränkt sind. Und ja, dass ich on WoW auf Wunsch von Level 1 bis 80 in Gruppe oder auch vollkommen allein spielen kann, finde ich super. Und 14 Millionen andere Spieler übrigens auch. Und das ist ja nicht nur in WoW, sondern in beinahe allen anderen gängigen MMOs heutzutage auch so. Und bitte, bitte, bitte komm' mir jetzt nicht mit "Dann spiel halt WoW" - das ist überhaupt nicht der Punkt. Momentan sieht es ganz einfach so aus, dass FF14 im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen aktuellen MMOs nur sehr eingeschränkten Soloinhalt hat.


----------



## Tonkra (30. September 2010)

^^ naja du kannst alle stunde ne monsterhatz mitmachen, craften, story missionen machen. is jetz derzeit noch nicht viel. 32 stunden find ich pers. auch noch zu viel.

aber ich hatte gestern 4-5 stunden geballten spass mit ner gruppe und guildleves gehabt, wir sind über gridania,uldah , limsa fast alles durchgegangen.
Und komm mir nicht so, als ob pvm in wow spass macht.. Man liest sich keine der quests überhaupt noch durch, sondern läuft immer zum roten kreis auf der map (in war) und geht zum nächsten NPC der nen großes FRAGEZEICHEN übern kopf hat...

das hat nichts mit spass sondern mit fließband arbeit zu tun. wo werde ich da entertained.

spass pur ;D guildleves in gruppen sind monsterhatz für schnellen spass zwischendurch. dynamisch, schnell und mit teils versteckten zusatzzielen. davon ab kann man dungeons erkunden und man ist nicht immer daran gebunden zum nächsten typen mit dem _fragezeichen_ über dem kopf zu gehen und dann 1000 Quests mit pseudo inhalt zu machen.
davon abgesehen, dass ich das für mmorpgs als gift empfinde.. blizz hat das solo rpg aufs mmorpg transportiert.. anstatt gruppencontent weiterzuentwickeln wurde solocontent en masse gebracht.


Ich will dir nurmal in gedanken rufen...die revolution war das Online rpg genre damals mit Ultima online und EQ, weil man EBEND mit anderen leuten online zusammen zu spielen. die meisten egomanen aus diablo/Warcraft und jetzt letzten endes wow können doch gar nichts davon abgewinnen, die hätten niemals ein everquest oder ffxi angehrührt seinerzeit. den meisten fehlt jegliche sozialisation (leider).. rpg spiele haben die meisten bis auf Diablo auch nichts, sondern kannten counterstrike battlefield und co.
FFXI ist der gruppenzwang wesentlich extremer, da kannste nichma solo grinden, was hier kein problem darstellt.



Wenn du guildleves mit anderen leuten tauschen kannst, wird das gleich als zwang dargestellt.du kannst auch ohne guildleves solo was machen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Nochmal: Ich behaupte nirgends, dass das Gruppenspiel in FF14 *schlecht* ist oder keinen Spaß macht. Und ich sage auch nicht, dass PvM in WoW besser oder schlechter ist als in FF14. Das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters - manche Spieler lieben Gruppen über alles, andere sind lieber solo unterwegs. Können wir uns einfach darauf einigen, dass es für Solisten in FF14 derzeit vergleichsweise wenig zu tun gibt? 
Ich will Dir den Spaß am Gruppenspiel doch gar nicht absprechen.

Ich finde es auch nicht fair, einfach mal alle Diablo- und WoW-Spieler über einen Kamm zu scheren und so pauschal zu verurteilen. Ich habe damals die japanische Version von FFXI importiert, lange vor dem US- und EU-Release und dort mehrere Jobs auf Level 75 hochgespielt, Dynamis gesehen etc pp.
Ich habe auch UO und Everquest gespielt - man soll es nicht für möglich halten, aber inzwischen verdiene ich mein Geld, indem ich MMOs spiele und darüber berichte.

Bin ich deswegen ein Egomane, weil ich auch gerne Diablo und WoW spiele? Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz. Und in WoW erreicht man vieles eben auch nur in Gruppen - beispielsweise die ganzen Raid-Inhalte und die entsprechenden Belohnungen. Nur kann ich mir dort auf Wunsch auch ganz gut allein die Zeit vertreiben und das ist in FF14 derzeit äußerst schwierig.


----------



## Yadiz (30. September 2010)

Also Gruppenspiel oder nicht - beides ist gut. Ich bin auch eher gerne solo unterwegs, fa man so die Zeit viel besser einplanen kann. Auf der anderen Seite spiel ich gerne mal mit ein paar RL Freunden zusammen in Gruppen Abends oder am We.

SE sollte schon noch ein paar Party- oder Interfacemechaniken einbauen, die das spielen erleichtern. Es kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden :> Vom Fatigue System weiß ich. Aber auch davon abgesehen, hängt es relativ vom Zufall ab ob und wieviel Routine man pro Schlag bekommt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Yup - gerade das Heilen ist derzeit arg stressig! Erst mühsam anvisieren und dann muss man den entsprechenden Spieler auch noch anschauen, sonst wird das mit dem Zauber nix. Das strengt im Kampfgeschehen teilweise echt an! 

Was mich am Gruppenspiel reizt, ist die Möglichkeit, Klassen so vielfältig zu kombinieren. Ich bin meistens als Gladiator und somit als Tank unterwegs, pulle aber gern mal mit einem Feuerball und werfe auch mit Heilzaubern um mich. Das ist schon cool und jeder Charakter ist einzigartig!  Trotzdem - ich brauch' mehr Solo-Inhalt! Mehr! Meeeeehr!

Und ich hasse den Reparatur-NPC. Der Sack bringt alles nur auf 75% und nach 10 Minuten Grinden ist die Ausrüstung wieder im Eimer. Wer hier keine hilfsbereite LS hat, die mit Reparaturen oder Rohstoffen aushelfen kann, ist echt gelutscht.


----------



## Yadiz (30. September 2010)

Die Reperaturen sind so eine Sache für sich und werden im Laufe der Zeit echt teuer. Alleine die Reperatur meines Bogen hätte ein Vermögen gekostet. 
Deshalb werden afaik Craftingberufe zum Selber Reppen unbedingt notwendig. Wir teilen das untereinander in der Gilde etc. ein. Ich bin der, der als Goldschmied und Zimmerer Bögen Lanzen oder Ketten rept während beispielsweiße mein Bruder mir meine Lederausrüstung wieder flickt :>
Im Laufe der Zeit (falls man mehr Berufe mitlevelt) sollte das wesentlich einfacher werden, da man ja nicht mehr auf andere Leute angewießen ist. Aber bis dahin führt leider kein Weg dran vorbei.

Ich denke mal, das beste wie man dem entgegenwirken kann, ist sich auf eine Rüstungsklasse wie  Leder oder Stoff zu spezialisieren. Wenn ich z.B nur Leder trage, würden mein Gerber und Zimmerer fast komplett für mein ganzes Equipment zum Reppen ausreichen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Oktober 2010)

So ein Dreck! Allein die Reparaturkosten für meinen Schild und mein Schwert betragen über 11k bzw. 15k! Da kostet mich das Grinden mehr, als es einbringt! Langsam aber sicher habe ich echt genug...


----------



## Tonkra (2. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup - gerade das Heilen ist derzeit arg stressig! Erst mühsam anvisieren und dann muss man den entsprechenden Spieler auch noch anschauen, sonst wird das mit dem Zauber nix. Das strengt im Kampfgeschehen teilweise echt an!



hmm? also ich mach den heal immer als AEO und steh sozusagen fast in der menge, nix mit anschauen ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Oktober 2010)

Schon, aber für gezieltes Heilen bei einem einzelnen Spieler muss man den entsprechenden Char halt anvisieren und anschauen.  Und bei Maussteuerung auch vorher anklicken, weil durchtabben nie so recht funzt. Mir fehlt da irgendwie das einfache Anvisieren von Partymitgliedern, z.B. via F1-F6, wie in allen anderen MMOs auch.


----------



## Louis Hunt (3. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> So ein Dreck! Allein die Reparaturkosten für meinen Schild und mein Schwert betragen über 11k bzw. 15k! Da kostet mich das Grinden mehr, als es einbringt! Langsam aber sicher habe ich echt genug...



Das Ziel ist es nicht beim NPC zu reparieren, sondern selber oder bei den Mitspielern die Gegenstände zu reparieren. Ich hatte bisher kaum probleme meine Items auf 100% zu reppen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann ja sein, aber ich werde nicht gerne zum Craften und Rohstoff-Sammeln gezwungen. Es soll ja durchaus Spieler geben, die an sowas ganz einfach keinen Spaß haben. Und in dem Moment ist man zumindest auf meinem Server vollends gelutscht, weil es dort sehr, sehr schwierig ist, hilfsbereite Mitspieler zu finden, die gegen Bares Reparaturdienste verrichten. Und nach 30 Minuten Monsterklopfen ist die Ausrüstung wieder im Eimer.


----------



## Louis Hunt (3. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, aber ich werde nicht gerne zum Craften und Rohstoff-Sammeln gezwungen. Es soll ja durchaus Spieler geben, die an sowas ganz einfach keinen Spaß haben. Und in dem Moment ist man zumindest auf meinem Server vollends gelutscht, weil es dort sehr, sehr schwierig ist, hilfsbereite Mitspieler zu finden, die gegen Bares Reparaturdienste verrichten. Und nach 30 Minuten Monsterklopfen ist die Ausrüstung wieder im Eimer.



Ja gut man kann immer pech haben, wenn man nicht gewählt ist seine Rüsstung selbst zu reparieren. Aber ich hatte bisher keine allzu großen Probleme gehabt meine Items zu Reparieren. Alternativ kannst du ja auch Rohstoffe zum Tausch von Reparaturdiensten anbieten.


----------



## Yadiz (3. Oktober 2010)

@ Reppen:
Im ersten Moment hat mich das auch angekotzt. 
Ich muss zugeben, SE hat das auch saudumm geregelt, dass man zum Crafting in Anführungszeichen gezwungen wird.
Crafting ist ja gut und schön, aber imo sollte der Spieler nicht zu optionalen Inhalt gezwungen werden. Das senkt die Motivation enorm.


Ich hab jetzt Zimmerer von 0-10 nur durch Freibriefe an einem Abend in 3 Stunden gelevelt - keinen Cent für ausgegeben. Und jetzt reppe ich meine Waffen selbst. 400Gil pro Reperatur.



Ich hoffe dass SE das Rep Interface verbessert. Man muss alle Items einzeln durchklicken bevor man die Haltbarkeit sieht. 
^^ Das nervt noch ein bischen - auch weil man Items erst ablegen muss, bevor man sie reparieren kann. Ich weiß nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben - beim besten Willen
Naja, sie wollen ja noch das Interface verbessern. 


Was mich hingegen noch stört sind die Bugs. Ein Hotfix muss echt dringend mal her. Aber bisher gibts ja nicht mal ne offizielle Stellungnahme.
Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht, halt teils noch so unfertig. Es kann auf Dauer nur besser werden =)




*-Edit- *
Ich habe auf Allakhazam eine List gefunden, mit Bugs und Gltiches die mich atm noch aufregen. Wenn das alles gefixt/geaddet wird, dann wird das Game eine Granate =)



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bugs/Glicthes* [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bazaar System*
> Checking a bazaar stops player movement.
> (With above) You can check a bazaar, but be out of range to purchase from it, requiring you to exit the bazaar, move, and recheck it.
> In certain situations, bazaaring items near a zone line can cause your character to become corrupted.
> ...



http://ffxiv.zam.com/forum.html?game=268&mid=12854804698286460&page=1


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Oktober 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> @ Reppen:
> Im ersten Moment hat mich das auch angekotzt.
> Ich muss zugeben, SE hat das auch saudumm geregelt, dass man zum Crafting in Anführungszeichen gezwungen wird.
> Crafting ist ja gut und schön, aber imo sollte der Spieler nicht zu optionalen Inhalt gezwungen werden. Das senkt die Motivation enorm.
> ...



Zum Vergleich: Allein für meinen Schild benötige ich zur Reparatur eine Bronzeplatte, die satte 6.600 Gil kostet! Und selbst reparieren kann ich bisher nicht - mein Fertigkeitslevel ist zu niedrig und es gibt keine Info darüber, wie hoch der sein muss, damit ich selbst reparieren kann.

Schlimmer noch - mein Schwert ist aus HOLZ, warum auch immer. Also müsste ich hier auch noch den Schreiner leveln, um das Teil so lange flicken zu können, bis ich wieder auf eine Metallwaffe umsteigen. 

Ausrüstungsschaden trägt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Spielspaß bei. Andere finden das vielleicht toll und vielleicht trägt das zur Atmosphäre bei, aber man hätte das echt besser machen können.



> In certain situations, bazaaring items near a zone line can cause your character to become corrupted.


Epic!


----------



## Yadiz (3. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Allein für meinen Schild benötige ich zur Reparatur eine Bronzeplatte, die satte 6.600 Gil kostet! Und selbst reparieren kann ich bisher nicht - mein Fertigkeitslevel ist zu niedrig und es gibt keine Info darüber, wie hoch der sein muss, damit ich selbst reparieren kann.
> 
> Schlimmer noch - mein Schwert ist aus HOLZ, warum auch immer. Also müsste ich hier auch noch den Schreiner leveln, um das Teil so lange flicken zu können, bis ich wieder auf eine Metallwaffe umsteigen.
> 
> Ausrüstungsschaden trägt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Spielspaß bei. Andere finden das vielleicht toll und vielleicht trägt das zur Atmosphäre bei, aber man hätte das echt besser machen können.



Das seh ich so in der Art genauso. Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, was die sich dabei gedacht haben.

Bestimmt kommt als nächstes ein Hotfix, welcher die irreversible Zerstörung von Ausrüstungsgegenständen bei Reperaturen ermöglicht. - weil das ja so eigentlich gewollt war ;D
_Spieler A vertraut Spieler B den ultra-seltenen "göttlichen juwelenbesetzten Brusharnisch der neun Ebenen" zur Reperatur an und BAM! kaputt - die Reperatur ist fehlschlagen xD_



Auf der anderen Seite gibts nicht viele solcher Punkte die mich stören, mit Ausnahme der Bugs. 


Was ich dir raten kann: Verkaufe Kristalle die du nicht brauchst. Die Teile stacken eh nur bis 999. Ich habe damit alleine heute Nacht 200.000 Gil gemacht. Das deckt die Kosten. Die Kristalle hast du relativ schnell wieder drin.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Oktober 2010)

Tatsächlich sind Kristalle das einzige, was ich derzeit auf dem Bazaar verkaufe - da man nur 10 Handelsplätze beim Gehilfen hat, ist man ja doch arg eingeschränkt. Kohle mache ich also durchaus, nur ist es frustrierend, wenn die Hälfte davon für Reparaturen flöten geht - und das alle 30 Minuten. Dass die Ausrüstung bei Nahkämpfern laufend auseinander fällt, wird ja auch in der von Dir zitierten Liste bemängelt. 

Mich stört ansonsten auch nicht viel am Spiel, wenn man mal vom Gruppen- und Grindzwang absieht, aber die paar Macken wiegen halt sehr schwer und trüben meinen Spielspaß derzeit nicht unerheblich.


----------



## Yadiz (3. Oktober 2010)

Gruppenzwang hatte ich bisher noch keinen, eher umgekehrt.

Wir sind drei Leute, die in der Regel gemeinsam Grinden:
Einer der drei bekommt nie EP. Ka ob das ein Bug ist, oder gewollt - die anderen nur sehr wenig: Vielleicht bei jedem dritten Kampf ~100 Routine-Punkte - von 20.000.
Ich weiß nicht was wir falsch machen. Beim Leveln zu zweit gibts hingegen ordentlich Routine.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Leveln mit 3Personen+/Grp fast nicht möglich ist. Optimal sind 2er Packs. Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele am liebsten alleine und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, dass die Freibriefe alle problemlos solo schaffbar sind - zumindest alle, die ich bis Level 20 so gesehen habe. Mit "Gruppenzwang" meine ich die Situation, dass die Freibriefe nach weniger als einer Stunde Spielzeit alle erledigt sind und dass man anschließend nur noch in Gruppen weitere Freibriefe erledigen kann. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt so gut wie nie Gruppen für sowas finde - auf meinem Server erledigt fast jeder seine Freibriefe solo, dann wird gegrindet.


----------



## Zyo (4. Oktober 2010)

erze werde ich eigentlich auch immer bazar los....

mit den ep scheint es so zu sein dass diese auch etwas von den verwendeten angriffen abhängt. wenn man ein mob mit 1-2 schägen plättet oder in der gruppe kaum zum zuge kommt gibt es nur wenig bis garkeine ep, trifft man den gegner jedoch öfters und mit verschiedenen skills gibt es eigentlich immer bei entsprechendem gegner lvl x00 ep. so zumindest meine erfahrung. hab aber wegen examen nur wenig zeit zum zocken.....hab am WE garnicht gespielt und bin somit mit dem lvl leider auch noch etwas im rückstand. hab nicht mal die guildleves gemacht....

bei den reperaturen hatte ich bisjetzt auch keine probleme....die waffe musste ich mal reppen, der rest der items hatte zu dem zeitpunkt aber kaum was an haltbarkeit verloren, und danach hab ich dann die rüssi fast komplett ausgetauscht....naja mal schauen wie es mit etwas höherem lvl wird, denke dass sich die preise mit der zeit auch noch senken werden. finde die idee eigentlich ganz gut sofern sie ordentlich umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Oktober 2010)

Warte halt mal ab, wenn Du mehr Zeit zum Grinden hast.  Ich muss als Gladiator ungelogen nach spätestens 30 Minuten zur Reparatur - und das sind entweder rund 12k für Rohstoffe, falls ich einen hilfsbereiten Spieler finde oder 25k, falls ich den NPC nutzen muss. Würg!

Die scheinbar völlig zufällig verteilten Skillpoints innerhalb einer Gruppe sollen zum Glück bald gefixt werden.


----------



## Yadiz (4. Oktober 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> mit den ep scheint es so zu sein dass diese auch etwas von den verwendeten angriffen abhängt. wenn man ein mob mit 1-2 schägen plättet oder in der gruppe kaum zum zuge kommt gibt es nur wenig bis garkeine ep, trifft man den gegner jedoch öfters und mit verschiedenen skills gibt es eigentlich immer bei entsprechendem gegner lvl x00 ep. so zumindest meine erfahrung. hab aber wegen examen nur wenig zeit zum zocken.....hab am WE garnicht gespielt und bin somit mit dem lvl leider auch noch etwas im rückstand. hab nicht mal die guildleves gemacht....


Das ist mir so weit auch alles bekannt. Allerdings ist die Vergabe definitiv noch sehr verbugt. Beispiel tritt in Gruppen oft einer folgender Fehler auf.:


-Fehler1: Eines unserer drei Party Mitglieder bekommt in gefühlten 90% aller Kämpfen keinen einzigen Routinepunkt. Und wir hatten auch schon Mobs die gut 2-3 Minuten am Leben waren, also alle Leute sehr oft draufhauen konnten. Ist das gewollt? 

-Fehler2: Routine wid ja im Kampf angezeigt und nach den Kampf zusammengerechnet/gutgeschrieben. Im Kampf also 20, 30, 10 - nach dem Kampf wird bei der Zusammenrechnung gerne mal eine oder mehrere Zahlen verschluckt. Man bekommt nur 20 Routine Overall - obwohl man vielleicht 270 Routine bekommen hätte. Wir haben schon alles probiert. Die Routine Punkte aller Mitglieder im Kampf zusammen gezählt und auch die wirklich erhaltenen Punkte, alles verglichen - Es gehen tatsächlich Punkte verloren.

-Fehler3: Nach dem Fight steht im Chat, dass man vielleicht 140 Routine bekommt, ich schaue ins Charakterfenster, aber sehe, dass kein einziger Punkt meinem Level angerechnet wurde. Eigentlich Fehler 2.




Einer dieser drei Fehler tritt bei gut jedem Kampf in unserer Grind-Gruppe auf. Ich hoffe, dass das echt bald gefixt wird.



@ Reperatur: 
Das müsste sich SE auch was einfallen lassen. Ka, ich muss mit meinem WLD vlt. 1 mal pro Tag reppen - wen überhaupt. 
Mein Bruder spielt Lancer - er hat innerhalb von 2 Tagen schon drei meiner Ahornäste zum Reppen seiner Lanze verbraucht - also auch das hält sich verhältnismäßig in Grenzen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, die Nahkämpfer beklagen sich inzwischen alle über unverhältnismäßig hohe Reparaturkosten, die auch noch viel zu oft anfallen. Von daher hoffe ich einfach mal, dass SE entsprechend nachbessert. Zumindest hören sie ja scheinbar doch ab und zu auf Feedback und reagieren entsprechend.
Ich glaube, ich werd' nach dem Gratismonat erst mal eine Pause einlegen und warten, bis das Spiel mehr als nur 60 Minuten Inhalt pro Tag bietet und zumindest die allernötigsten Dinge wie ein funktionierendes Auktionshaus bietet.

EDIT: Hmpf! Habe es endlich auf Level 20 gepackt und jetzt geht die Story erst richtig los - was da an Effekten, Filmsequenzen und Action aufgefahren wird, stellt selbst die drei verschiedenen Intros in den Schatten! Dieses blöde Spiel entwickelt sich immer mehr zu einer Hassliebe.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja glaub mir bei Final Fantasy ist es wirklich ratsam bis zum ersten addon abzuwarten ^ Damals wurde FFXI erst nur in Japan released (das war rückblickend gut so)
Hierzulande wurde es erst mit zwei addons released, bzw. bin ich dann erst mit eingestiegen.
Und es war wesentlich komplexer und ausgereifter als die releaseversion.

Zur historie wie es damals bei FFXI ablief... Zu FFXI release gab es keine chocobos als mounts, keine flugschiffe, diverse levelgebiete und missionen gab es nicht, ca. 8 jobklassen weniger (zu release waren nur die simplen standartklassen), es kamen interessantere jobklassen wie DarkKnight, Samurai, Ninja,Dragoon, Summoner (mit den FF typischen summons) hinzu, das auktionshaus kam in FFXI auch erst später hinzu, sowie flugschiffe.

ich frag mich auch ob ich nicht doch besser warten sollte. in FFXIV wollen sie noch weitere arten von guildleves zufügen, die bossmonster beinhalten sollen, wo man verschiedene körperteile auch abhacken kann und den kampfverlauf somit ändern sollen.



Wieder zu FFXIV:

Hab gerade gelesen..
Man wählt ab lv 20 einen Begleiter NPC aus?



> In einem Abenteuer, das so epische Ausmaße annimmt wie die Hauptgeschichte von FINAL FANTASY XIV, braucht jeder einen Partner, der ihm beiseite steht. Diese Rolle übernehmen spezielle NPCs, die wir heute vorstellen möchten.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchten wir euch spezielle NPCs vorstellen, von denen ihr einen zu eurem Partner wählen könnt.
> Wenn die Erfahrungsstufe eures Charakters 20 erreicht, kommt es in der Hauptgeschichte zu neuen Entwicklungen, die diese NPCs in Erscheinung treten lassen. Diese NPCs begleiten euch im weiteren Verlauf der Hauptgeschichte und stehen euch bei Kämpfen tatkräftig zur Seite




Gesamter artikel


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Hmja, wenn Du Deine Level 20 Story-Mission abgeschlossen hast, wirst Du nach Ul'Dah geschickt und darfst Dir dort einen Begleit-NPC aussuchen, der Dir bei Storyquests hilft. Weil die ja leider nur solo und nicht in der Gruppe spielbar sind.

@FFXI: Chains of Promathia und Rise of the Zilart kamen aber extrem schnell nach dem Release von FFXI und ich habe bereits in der japanischen Fassung das AH und Chocobos genutzt, lange vor dem US-Release und noch viel länger vor dem EU-Release. Das Spiel war seinerzeit irgendwie vollständiger, wenn Du mich fragst. Auch wenn die Nostalgie mir hier sicher Streiche spielt. Vor allem gab's aber schon direkt zu Beginn mehr kämpfende und zaubernde Klassen zur Auswahl als in FF14. Dass von den ach so tollen "18 Charakterklassen" in FF14 die meisten Handwerker und Sammler sind, finde ich etwas nervig. 

Für mich hat es sich mit FF14 erst mal erledigt. Das Spiel frustet mich jeden Tag mehr. Ab Level 20 gibt's pro 36 Stunden für mich nur ganze 3 Level 20 Freibriefe, dann nochmal 3 oder 4 auf Level 10 und für den Schluss muss ich mich mit Level 1 Freibriefen rumschlagen. Was soll die Scheiße? Und nach zwei Wochen Spielzeit immer noch Dodos kloppen? Die drei "Startgebiete" sehen jeweils überall gleich aus, es gibt kaum Abwechslung bei den Monstern und inzwischen soll ich fürs Grinden alle 30 Minuten fast 50k Repkosten bezahlen. Chocobos gibt's auch noch net, obwohl das verdammte Vieh direkt neben dem NPC steht - das Modell ist eingebunden, in Zwischensequenzen reiten einige Charaktere schon darauf, also was bitte ist das Problem? Und die Story-Quests bestehen zu mehr als der Hälfte aus Latscherei von A nach B, was ohne Chocobo schon mal 15 Minuten dauert, dann eine Minute Dialog, dann 15 Minuten zurücklaufen. Spielspaß sieht anders aus.

Ich hab' echt keinen Bock mehr. Bugs, Balanceprobleme und den völlig beknackten Marktplatz kann man in freudiger Erwartung auf Updates eine Zeitlang tolerieren, aber mit jedem Level wird das Spiel frustrierender, langweiliger und zeitraubender. Mir reicht's.

Möge der Rest von Euch mehr Spaß damit haben und viele tolle Abenteuer in Eorzea erleben.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmja, wenn Du Deine Level 20 Story-Mission abgeschlossen hast, wirst Du nach Ul'Dah geschickt und darfst Dir dort einen Begleit-NPC aussuchen, der Dir bei Storyquests hilft. Weil die ja leider nur solo und nicht in der Gruppe spielbar sind.
> 
> @FFXI: Chains of Promathia und Rise of the Zilart kamen aber extrem schnell nach dem Release von FFXI und ich habe bereits in der japanischen Fassung das AH und Chocobos genutzt,



Diese wurden aber auch erst später hinzugepatched.




> Vor allem gab's aber schon direkt zu Beginn mehr kämpfende und zaubernde Klassen zur Auswahl als in FF14.



Ehm nein? zählen wir diese mal auf...

BlackMage,WhiteMage, RedMage, Monk, Thief, Warrior .. das waren die kämpfen/heilenden standartklassen aus FFXI... gegenüber die FFXIV jobs (handwerker/sammler ausgeschlossen): Thaumaturg, Druide, Gladiator, Marodeur, Pikenier, Waldläufer..

6:6 ^


erst mit rize of the zilart und COP kamen klassen wie : BEastmaster, Darkknight, Ranger, dragoon, summoner,ninja, samurai etc. hinzu



> Für mich hat es sich mit FF14 erst mal erledigt. Das Spiel frustet mich jeden Tag mehr. Ab Level 20 gibt's pro 36 Stunden für mich nur ganze 3 Level 20 Freibriefe, dann nochmal 3 oder 4 auf Level 10 und für den Schluss muss ich mich mit Level 1 Freibriefen rumschlagen. Was soll die Scheiße?



da machst du aber iwie was falsch ^^ für gewöhnlich kannst du insgesamt 8 leves annehmen... 3xlv 20 leves pro Reich. und mit einer gruppe kommt man auf viel mehr. ok ich bin nur lv 13 aber mal schauen^

und es dreht sich nicht 100% alles um gildenfreibriefe. einer aus meiner LS hat wie oldschool letztens crabs gekloppt in gruppen. GUildleves sollen ein beiwerk sein. nicht wie in WOW eine quest nach der anderen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

> erst mit rize of the zilart und COP kamen klassen wie : BEastmaster, Darkknight, Ranger, dragoon, summoner,ninja, samurai etc. hinzu



Das war nur wenige Wochen nach Release des ursprünglichen Spiels und die Anzahl der Klassen wurde damit mehr als verdoppelt. In FF14 haben wir nicht mal Schurkenklassen...



> da machst du aber iwie was falsch ^^ für gewöhnlich kannst du insgesamt 8 leves annehmen... 3xlv 20 leves pro Reich. und mit einer gruppe kommt man auf viel mehr. ok ich bin nur lv 13 aber mal schauen^



Is' klar. Dann zeig mir ab Level 20 mal, wie Du zu Fuß alle 36 Stunden jedes Reich besuchst, um 8 mickrige Freibriefe zu bekommen, weil Du keine Anima mehr hast und weil es keine Chocobos gibt.



> GUildleves sollen ein beiwerk sein. nicht wie in WOW eine quest nach der anderen



Mein Fehler. Ich vergesse immer, dass Quests total lästig sind und in jedem MMO möglichst nur in ganz geringen Mengen vorhanden sein sollten. ARGH!



> einer aus meiner LS hat wie oldschool letztens crabs gekloppt in gruppen



Du willst mir also ernsthaft erzählen, dass stupides Grinden ohne jeden Sinn und ohne Quests *besser* ist als herkömmliche Quests, weil es halt "oldschool" ist, ja? Und dass man als Nahkämpfer spätestens nach 40 Minuten reparieren muss, ist wahrscheinlich auch toll. Mal völlig abgesehen davon, dass durch Bugs und Balanceprobleme das Gruppenspiel vollkommen nutzlos ist und keinen Spaß macht, aber ich nehme an, es ist auch oldschool und spaßig, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied extrem viele Skillpoints bekommt und man selbst schon mal eine halbe Stunde lang praktisch null.

Man kann echt alles schönreden, aber so ein ganz klein wenig verwundert bin ich ja doch.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

ganz ehrlich dieser WorldOfWarcraft scheiß mit tausenden "Quests" bombadiert zu werden WO MAN SICH EH NICHTS DURCHLIEST soll den spass darstellen?
Guildleves sind KEINE QUESTS.. oder heißen sie QUESTS?? FFXIV mit anderen MMorpgs zu vergleichen ist sowieso schwachsinn, oder findest du ein vergleichbares kampfsystem?

dann solltest du eher mit den offline FFs vergleichen. und in warhammer zu leveln hat mir auch nicht unbedingt mehr spass gemacht, weil es rein theoretisch quests hatte.. die haben mich tausend mal mehr gelangweilt alles andere.

versuch doch mal in gruppen starke mobs zu plätten und dann sehen wir weiter. seit WOW nervt mich dieses "ich hab aber keine quests im log" ich finde FFXIV funktioniert auch so ganz gut. es kann auch spass machen einfach monster zu hunten. hätte man 100erte guildleves wäre das iwann auch nicht mehr spassig, sondern nurnoch "gähn"
was man mehr haben könnte wären wirkliche story quests, wie sie vielleicht in Guildwars 2 eingebaut werden.


aber bitte nicht so eine scheiß standartgrütze wie aus wow.. das will auch einfach keiner mehr.. das sieht man an den "erfolgen" aus warhammer AION und co.. das ist so standart und 1000mal clonisiert.


dann lieber mal ein komplett anderes KS... anderes System mit "Guildleves" um wenigstens mal ne andere spielerfahrung zu haben.
FFXIV ist wahrlich noch nicht das beste, aber gott sei dank geht es nen ganz anderen weg..



der einstieg in die meisten neuzeit MMOs sieht doch so aus... "ach.. wieder ne skilleiste.. drag and drop ruf mit den skills" .... so "wo ist der Questgeber mit dem FRAGEZEICHEN über dem KOPF?" (Was btw. absoluter standart ist.. DER TYP MIT DEM FRAGEZEICHEN ÜBER DEM KOPF .... 
Die meisten sind doch bei FFXIV überfordert, weil es ganz anders ist.. ich mein, DA IST KEIN FUCKING TYP MIT NEM FRAGEZEICHEN ÜBERN KOPF.. ICH BIN ÜBERFORDERT

Quest angenommen nicht durchgelesen.. "SCHNELL ZUM NÄCHSTEN ROTEN KREIS AUF DER KARTE GERANNT".... ach ich muss "GIFTDRÜSEN SAMMELN, die die spinnen dahinten droppen".... supi 8/8 gesmmalt.. wieder zurück, damit mir fritzchen ne dumme story darüber erzählen kann "DIE ICH MIR EH NICHT DURCHLESE"... das ganze 1000 mal hintereinander , quest annehmen, quest abgeben.. fertig ist das max level!
dann macht man instanzen um neue items zu bekommen... dann werden die levelcaps mit dem addon erhöht damit man weiter EQUIP erfarmen kann.. man tötet die bosse NICHT aus storyhintergründen, oder weil sie ach so imposant gestaltet sind.. nein man tötet sie wegen dem gold equip.


Ich mein, ganz ehrlich jedes 2. billigproduzierte Free2play MMO bietet mittlerweile point-and-click steuerung bzw. dieses tolle quest system mit dem "renn zum nächsten npc mitm fragezeichen übern kopf" .... ich schmeiß jedes spiel aus dem fenster welches wieder nach diesem typischen schemata aufbaut und wieder rassen ala "gnom, zwerg, kobold, mensch, 11" bietet... DENN DAS HAB ICH JA NOCH NICHT gesehen... *sarcasm off... schon alleine die klassen in wow sind so langweilig und standart "mage, hexer, schurke , paladin"... Klassen, die mal das simpelste grundgerüst überhaupt darstellen ohne überhaupt ein funken kreativität zu besitzen wie seinerzeit in DAOC.

aber ich mein.. selbst beim setting und der rassen war Blizzard nicht besonders kreativ und hat von warhammer geklaut. schon alleine aus diesem grunde fand ich WOW damals zu release nicht besonders spannend..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich geb's auf...

Jawoll, Quests sind scheiße, die brauchen wir nicht und MMOs ohne Quests und mit nichts als Grind und kaputtem Gruppenspiel sind herrlich Oldschool und der totale Wahnsinn. Kannst mir dann ja nächsten Monat mal sagen wie's so läuft, wenn außer den ganz hartgesottenen Fans keiner mehr spielt.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde guildleves eher als live event für eine gruppe ansehen.. die instanziert in der offenen welt erstellt werden, so können diese auch nicht von anderen spielern angegriffen werden.. und es gibt auch kein questlog sondern ein archiv.. wo man auch die storymissionen darunter findet. 
ich würde diese nicht als quests ansehen, sondern eher als eine art monsterhatz, die in einem zeitfenster vorgegeben werden.

für mich gibt es in dem sinne also gar keine quests in FFXIV.. wenn du das für dich so siehst, ist es halt so.. oder man zieht vergleiche zu anderen MMorpgs und meint, guildleves sind das gleiche wie quests. ich finde guildleves spielen sich überhaupt so gar nicht wie normale quest, aber das ist meine meinung.


ich widerum würde es mit einem FF7 oder FinalFantasy 8 vergleichen wo ich auf einer weltkarte rumlaufe und dann plötzlich gegen 3 monster kämpfen muss ... quests finde ich als bezeichnung für gildenfreibriefe zu weit hergeholt, da guildleves zu wenig story hergeben.
schon alleine "Freibrief" klingt für mich eher nach einen killtask bzw. "Steckbrief" nicht mehr und nicht minder.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Jo und dein Tolles "Archiv" oder auch "Journal" in der englischen Fassung sortiert alle Freibriefe unter "Quests" ab - aber ist ja kein Questlog, weil es Archiv heißt. Und "Töte 5XYZ in 30 Minuten" ist also nicht wie die 08/15-Quests in WoW? Sehr interessant.

Lass gut sein. Wir sollten uns einfach darauf einigen, dass Du mit dem, was FF14 bietet vollauf zufrieden ist und dass ich enttäusch bin und das Teil für eine absolute Verarsche und Abzocke³ halte. 
Darum räume ich jetzt auch diesen Forenbereich, überlasse ihn denjenigen, die sich mit weniger zufrieden geben und schaue nur noch zu Moderationszwecken rein.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

ich für meinen teil finde nicht, dass sich die killtasks aus FFXIV wie eine quest aus wow spielen.. nein.
und FFXIV kann man sowieso nicht mit wow vergleichen... in FFXIV gibt es Miq'otes in WoW gibt es dafür die standartelfen.. so wayne?
in wow hat man 8 verschiedene chars in FFXIV nur einen mit dem man alle klassen spielt. wow hat das standart point and click, FFXIV spielt sich ebend eher wie ein final fantasy.


In FFXIV dauert ein durchschnittlicher kampf minuten, in wow nur ein paar sekunden.

wer glücklicher mit dem einen oder anderen ist.. und ich sage nicht, dass ich mit ffxiv vollends zufrieden bin, ich sage nur, ich bin mit einem spiel, das versucht anders zu sein wesentlich glücklicher bin als mit der hundertsten kopie.was die masse eher anspricht, sollte klar sein.


Und schau dir das hier an.. sowas macht mir auch mal spass _obwohl_ kein quest damit verbunden ist. wer mags glauben. aber der wow spieler möchte mit jedem etwas verbunden haben, sonst tut er es auch nicht. Bossmonster killt man, weil sie golddrops bringen, monster tötet man nur weil es die quest vorgibt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_571PGAshkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nix dagegen, wenn ein Spiel endlich mal was anders machen will, aber Du versuchst fehlende Inhalte wegzudiskutieren und zu rechtfertigen. Frische Ideen? Ja bitte! Endlich mal was Neues? HER DAMIT! Aber nicht so!

Wenn sich Leute vor ein Spiel stellen und sich Gründe ausdenken, weshalb 8 Quests, pardon, FREIBRIEFE, pro anderthalb Tage genau richtig und nicht zu wenig sind und vom Grindzwang schwärmen, als sei er innovativ, neu oder unterhaltsam, dann wird die Sache dadurch nicht besser. Und dann zu sagen "Die Quests in WoW sind aber total doof" ist doch wohl keine Entschuldigung dafür, dass es in FF14 kaum nennenswerte Quests gibt. Und weil die Ausrufezeichen und Fragezeichen in WoW doof sind, ist es okay, dass FF14 derzeit kaum anständige Tutorials hat, wichtige Spielfunktionen mangelhaft oder gar nicht erklärt und die Anleitung nur auf der offiziellen Webseite existiert? Und dass das Spiel sich automatisch beendet, wenn man es im Vollbildmodus minimiert, um in dieser Anleitung nachzuschlagen? Ist das innovativ? Ist das besser? Macht das Spaß?

Ich sage nichts dagegen, wenn jemand von Eorzea schwärmt, von der Grafik, vom Soundtrack und vom lebendigen Crafting und allem, was in FF14 halbwegs anständig funktioniert und sogar Spaß macht. Aber bei aller Liebe - was hier an Argumenten für die lausige Questdichte und die künstlichen Spielverzögerungen aufgefahren wird, geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

für die, die openworld und offenheit mögen mag FFXIV eher was sein, als für die leute, die gerne linear an der handgenommen durch quests strikt durch das spiel leveln.. ich würde es daher nicht als fehlenden content bezeichnen (siehe video) . 

oder sagst du auch Gothic 3 hat fehlenden content, weil es sich nicht wie ein Fable spielt? 

und 8 guildleves am tag.. dann hast du das spiel nicht verstanden. (es gibt übrigens auch noch sammler leves abgesehen davon, dass man mit anderen leuten zusammen unendlich guildleves machen kann) ich kann dir gerne ne offizielle aussage dies bezüglichst geben.. und nur weil du dann keine guildleves mehr übrig hast heißt es nicht, dass es keinen content mehr gibt.

wo wir wieder bei offene spielweise wären.und wenn du unbedingt unendlich guildleves machen möchtest musst du dir mindestens eine zweite person suchen, wenn du es denn so unbedingt auf guildleves abgesehen hast.. ach ich vergaß du möchtest alles solo machen.dann ist für dich ffxiv halt nichts punkto aus^^


wie gesagt es ist wie ein vergleich zwischen "Gothic" und "Fable".. der eine mag das der andere ebend das. ich würde mich auch eher in einem gothic zuhause fühlen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Jo, ich hab das verdammte Spiel nicht verstanden, keine Quests zu haben ist nicht beschissen, sondern grenzgenial, innovativ und neuerdings "open world" und Gruppenzwang zum unendlichen Wiederholen der selben Handvoll Freibriefe ist sowieso der Hammer. Ich ziehe mir jetzt eine Familienpackung Aspirin rein und gehe ins Bett. Ciao!


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

es ist ein MMorpg.. und deswegen mag ich die FF comm ^^
das was in wow rumläuft is doch reinster grütz ^

bleiben wir dabei du hast deine meinung ich meine^^
FFXIV ist nicht perfekt, aber für son halbes jahr isses schon ok 

spätestens bis GW2 rauskommt^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pagci-goz0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Eine WoW-Quest "Sammel 8 Spinnendrüsen und bringe sie mir" ist was anderes als "Töte 3 Mobs in 30 Minuten" in FF14?
World of Warcraft nutzt die Quests um Geschichten zu erzählen, von Orten oder Personen die du triffst.
In Final Fantasy kriegst du alle 10 Level eine Story Quest, die dir deine Geschichte erzählt. Dazwischen darfst du Freibriefe machen und grinden, woohoo \o/ Innovation.

Darf ich übrigens erwähnen, dass die Quests in WoW ein Angebot sind? Dir steht frei deinen Weg hochzugrinden. In Final Fantasy bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig. Und dann wirst du auch noch künstlich gebremst. Final Fantasy bietet in dem Punkt keine Innovationen, es bietet rein garnichts. Jeder Jeck kann dir Mobs in eine riesige Welt stellen, und du feierst es als supertolles Feature was Final Fantasy ausmacht. So ein wenig hast du ja recht, nur grottige Asia-Grinder trauen sich noch mit so einem Quest-System auf den Markt zu kommen


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_571PGAshkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich finde das sieht nach spass aus.. aber jeder definiert spass anders..

und ich finde nicht, dass gildenfreibriefe sich wie eine quest spielen.. eher eine art event. 
und quests in wow sind massenware (die wie ich zum beispiel nicht spassig finde), da klickst du alles durch und hast dann 20 quests gleichzeitig angenommen. rennst nur solo rum... erzähl mir doch mal was für "tolle" story dir von den wow quests hängengeblieben sind? also belüg dich nicht selber 

das als maß der dinge herzustellen.. halte ich für gewagt. da gefällt mir das system in guildwars 2 besser. da werden wenigstens noch cutscenes in die quests eingebaut. und genau solche publicevents wo sich jeder dann anschließen kann.

alle 10 level ist falsch, ab lv 10 sind es alle 5 level.
und mobkloppen als grind anzusehen.. questing ist auch grind.
und als ob pures party mobkloppen in wow spass machen würde.. is kla ;d
da haben die standartmobs ja nichtmal special attacken..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zc7x-aRVYg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und FFXIV sollte man wenn, dann eher mit sowas vergleichen.. und zwar mit den offline titeln, wenn man die schon nicht mag, wird man auch FFXIV nicht mögen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWIQDGG0Ey8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Du stellst doch das nicht vorhandene Quest-System von Final Fantasy 14 als Maß aller Dinge dar.
Um es knapp zu sagen:
Final Fantasy bietet dem Spieler keine Freiheiten, es nimmt ihm Möglichkeiten.

Und natürlich ist stures Mobklopfen grinden, ob alleine oder mit 20 anderen. Ob es Spaß macht oder nicht ist da irrelevant, Grind bleibt Grind.
Questing ist, zumindest in WoW (und vielen anderen MMos bestimmt auch), schön verpacktes grinden, wenn man es so will. Aber es gibt wenigstens einen Grund, warum man Mob x killt.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

und diesen grund liest du dir durch? willste mich verarschen? in FFXIV macht mob kloppen in gruppen wenigstens spass, da sich die mobs mit spezialattacken wie in den offline Final Fantasys wehren (siehe video).. kämpfe in wow gegen "normale mobs" in gruppen hat ja auch keinen anspruch..

da knallste zwei bolts ruf und fertig is die geschichte.und ich bin mir sicher in FFXIV werden die boss instanzen und bossmonster in den leves noch kommen, wurden ja schon angekündigt.

sowas wie das hier kommt sicher.. ob ich bis dahin noch spiele oder auch erstmal pausiere, bis es ausgereifter ist. ok ^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo3o52e7bfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




aber dieses hochjubeln des questsystems aus wow ist auch immer sone sache wie ich finde.. spass sieht anders aus. wenn mobkloppen keinen anspruch hat, dann ist es klar, dass man vielleicht etwas pseudo story (die am fließband geschrieben wird) viell. gut is.. ich find die "stories" durchweg dumm.


----------



## Zyo (5. Oktober 2010)

ich zocke WoW seit dem ersten tag und meine erfahrung ist eher dass der großteil der spieler die quests wegen der zusatzerfahrung und den items macht und die questtexte garnicht erst durchliest. jetzt wo es neben den addons und seiten wie wowhead/buffed die questziele auch von blizzard selbst auf der map angezeigt werden wird einfach nur noch angenommen bis das questlog voll ist und dann der reihe nach abgearbeitet. das mit der xp ist aber wurscht, schneller lvln tut man dadurch nämlich nicht. und mit den items geht FFXIV sowieso einen komplett anderen weg, die gibt es fast ausschließlich durch craften.

quests sind an sich nur eine begründung zum grind. denn auch im "almighty WoW" gibt es fast nur sammel/kill/lauf quests. ich bin auch kein freund von stupidem grind, wenn sich das ganze aber einigermaßen abwechslungsreich gestaltet ist's mir wurscht ob quest oder nicht. wenn dann auch noch wie in den meisten mmogs die questtexte eher mittelmäßig und nicht wirklich von bedeutung sind macht es mir auch nicht viel aus wenn man sie gleich weglässt und es auf gute story quests begrenzt. somit hat das ganze für mich eher etwas mit persönlicher vorliebe zu tun als mit modernem spieledesign.

genauso sieht man in mmogs mit vielen quests immer mehr dass die leute komplett solo durchleveln und eventuelle gruppenquests eher ein notwendiges übel auf dem weg zu maxlvl sind. warum spielt man dann eigentlich noch ein mmo?
wenn man in FFXIV sich mit anderen spielern zusammen tut gibt es auch mehr als genug guildleves, man muss nur wollen. 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Man kann echt alles schönreden, aber so ein ganz klein wenig verwundert bin ich ja doch.




genauso kann man alles schlechtreden....




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das war nur wenige Wochen nach Release des ursprünglichen Spiels und die Anzahl der Klassen wurde damit mehr als verdoppelt. In FF14 haben wir nicht mal Schurkenklassen...


dann solltest du FFXIV aber auch einige wochen zeit auf ein inhaltsupdate geben. denn wenige tage nach release hatte FFXI auch nicht mehr. 




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Is' klar. Dann zeig mir ab Level 20 mal, wie Du zu Fuß alle 36 Stunden jedes Reich besuchst, um 8 mickrige Freibriefe zu bekommen, weil Du keine Anima mehr hast und weil es keine Chocobos gibt.


die anima regeneriert sich und wenn man sich das ordentlich einteilt geht das auch auf. die teleport funktion ist nicht dafür gedacht um sich innerhalb eines reiches von camp zu camp zu porten......
der weg von ul'dah nach limsa lominsa beträgt nur ein paar minuten, den port kann man sich eigentlich sparen. wie es mit gridania aussieht weiss ich nicht, noch nicht probiert, aber an sich kommt man mit einmal porten und einmal return gut klar ohne ewig zeit zu verschwenden, man hat sogar nach den 36 stunden noch punkte über. ist alles nur eine frage der einteilung. 
selbst wenn die chocobos schon integreiert wären hättest du sie wahrscheinlich mit deinem lvl noch nicht....etwas laufen gehört einfach zu einem mmog dazu. 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mein Fehler. Ich vergesse immer, dass Quests total lästig sind und in jedem MMO möglichst nur in ganz geringen Mengen vorhanden sein sollten. ARGH!
> ...


meine meinung zu quests habe ich oben bereits erzählt.



es gibt sicher so einiges was man am spiel kritisieren kann. bugs sind nichts schönes, schlecht umgesetzte funktionen wie die market wards sind auch nicht so toll und nervige lags in manchen menüs erst recht nicht. das sind jedoch alles sachen wo SE bereits besserung gelobt hat. wenn jemand meint das spiel sei zu früh released worden.....okay, kann sein. solche sachen will ich auch nicht schön reden. aber es wird über JEDEN MIST geheult, das fängt bereits bei simplen sachen wie der spieleregistrierung an. das stört mich zur zeit deutlich mehr als so manches problem am spiel. denn die community ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie das game selbst. das war z.b. der hauptgund warum ich auch mit aion aufgehört habe.


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> denn die community ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie das game selbst. das war z.b. der hauptgund warum ich auch mit aion aufgehört habe.




Ganz großes dito, man war die comm in AION asozial.. hauptsache sie haben ihr goldequip zusammen und haben 24h/tag gefarmt um dann im rvr den dicken raushängen zu lassen..
da ist das in FF einfach angenehm und wohlfühlend..

das marktsystem find ich auch extremst doof.. ist zwar realistisch, aber das AH in ff1 fand ich besser. Aber SE möchte für den bazaar ne suchfunktion einrichten und die bezirke in waffen/ausrüstungs und materialbezirke einteilen. dann macht das ganze mehr sinn. genauso wollen sie mehr guildleves und leves mit bossmonstern einfügen, die verschiedene körperteile zum angreifen haben..


bleibt nur die frage, ob sie das auch alles fix umsetzen können. SE ist halt kein erfahrener MMorpg hersteller sondern hat erfahrung im offline rpg sektor. die schmeißen ihr MMO leider uncompleted auf den markt getreu dem motto "spiel oder stirb"^^
dass sie das spiel als grinder entwickelt haben.. sei dahingestellt es ist ebend wie die offliner.
und monsterkämpfe sind wie gesagt meiner meinung nach wesentlich anspruchsvoller als in wow, wo man zwei bolts drufkloppt und gut is und die otto normal mobs auch keine special attacks kennen.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Aber dieses hochjubeln des questsystems aus wow ist auch immer sone sache wie ich finde.. spass sieht anders aus. wenn mobkloppen keinen anspruch hat, dann ist es klar, dass man vielleicht etwas pseudo story (die am fließband geschrieben wird) viell. gut is.. ich find die "stories" durchweg dumm.



Niemand jubelt das Quest-System hoch, es versteht lediglich keiner, wie man fehlende Quests so hochjubeln kann.
Zum Thema "am Fließband geschriebene Story": Final Fantasy 13 gespielt?

Im übrigen kannst du in WoW in fast jedem Levelbereich dich zu Gruppen zusammenschliessen, um gegen anspruchsvollere Mobs anzutreten. Dafür sind die Instanzen da. Und jetzt kommts: hey, das macht Spaß!

Du hängst dich die ganze Zeit daran auf, wie anspruchslos die Kämpfe in WoW sind. Was zum Henker hat das mit den Quests zu tun?
Wechseln wir doch mal von WoW zu Aion: In Aion kannst du ohne Probleme hochgrinden. Alleine oder in Elitegebieten mit Gruppen, später in Instanzen. Dazu kommen eine Menge Kampagnenquests, die die Geschichte deiner Daeva erzählen, nicht nur alle 5 oder 10 Level, sonder fast jeden Level. Desweiteren kriegst du über die für MMOs üblichen Quests, wiederholbare Quests etc. pp. In den Quests sind "Videosequenzen" integriert. In Aion hast du Freiheiten, du kannst entscheiden was du machen willst, questen grinden allein Gruppe und so weiter.
In Final Fantasy kannst du grinden grinden grinden. Das ist keine Innovation, das ist ein Rückschritt in die Urzeit der MMOs.

Wartet die Abonnementen-Zahlen, wenn sie denn bekanntgegeben werden. Sie werdern ernüchternd sein.

@ Aion und asozial: ich habe seltenst so viele freundliche Spieler auf einmal gesehen. Natürlich gibt es schwarze Schafe, aber nur weil Tonkra zum Beispiel scheinbar im PvP nichts gerissen hat ist die Community noch lang nicht asozial. Ich les aus dem Satz nur puren Neid heraus, dass du selbst nicht soviel Zeit hattest um das ach so tolle Gold-Equip zu bekommen. Als ob alleine dadurch PvP entschieden wird...

Werd glücklich in Final Fantasy... du bist garantiert einer der Leute, die beim Wechsel zu GW2 richtig drüber ablästern werden.

Edit die Zweite:
Richtig getippt, vor zwei Monaten noch aktiver Aion-Spieler. Selbst Goldequip, und FF14 als Grinder dargestellt. Welch plötzlicher Sinneswandel...
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/162696-wer-kundigt-noch-alles-sein-aion-account/page__view__findpost__p__2746413


----------



## Zyo (5. Oktober 2010)

wenn wir nach der anzahl der abos gehen sind so ziemlich alle p2p mmogs welche nach WoW erschienen sind "flops". so ziemlich alle titel haben nach dem freimonat massiv an spieler verloren. 

die story quests in aion sind ja ganz nett, der rest ist aber eher ein beispiel dafür wie man es nicht machen sollte. unbedeutende questtexte à la "hey ich bin wache/bauer nr. 456765, die spriggans dort drüben schauen böse drein, hau doch mal 30 für mich um, danke" und dann gibt es nicht wirklich was brauchbares als belohnung. in der zeit die man benötigt um zum questgeber zurück zu kehren kann man auch 4-5 mobs kloppen, dann hat man die bonus xp auch wieder rein, dazu gibt es noch bufffood oder sonst ein mist und dann soll man das ganze 10 mal wiederholen. da kann ich auch gleich da bleiben und durchgrinden. musste man in höheren levelbereichen bis vor einigen patches eh noch machen. zwischendruch wird man an den questspots auch noch 10 mal von der gegnerischen fraktion gekloppt und becamt.....nene so macht questen definitv kein spass. dann doch lieber wie in spellborn....da waren die texte interessant und die belohnung stand meistens in einem guten verhältnis zur arbeit. 

grind, ob als quest verpackt oder nicht ist reine geschmackssache. beides kann gut umgesetzt spass machen oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

> genauso kann man alles schlechtreden....


Der Unterschied ist, dass ich nur ganz bestimmte Punkte "schlechtrede" und nicht "alles", während hier einige User völlig hirnrissige oder komplett fehlende Features als das Nonplusultra hinstellen. 8 Freibriefe pro 36 Stunden und ansonsten nahezu keine Alternative zum Grind für die kämpfenden und zaubernden Klassen ist *nicht* toll, ganz egal, ob man das als "open world" oder sonstwie beschreibt. Und die selben drei Freibriefe "unendlich" oft mit Gruppen zu wiederholen ist ebenfalls nicht besonders spannend. Sollen wir das jetzt bis zum Levelcap so machen, ja? Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, was es da schlechtzureden gibt - das ist, als wollte ich versuchen, Tschernobyl schlechtzureden. Manche Dinge _sind_ ganz einfach schlecht, das ist keine Wissenschaft.




> dann solltest du FFXIV aber auch einige wochen zeit auf ein inhaltsupdate geben. denn wenige tage nach release hatte FFXI auch nicht mehr.


Dieses kam aber vor rund 8 Jahren raus, nicht 2010. Da waren Dinge wie ein funktionierendes Handelssystem, AHs und Klassenvielfalt noch nicht sosehr Standard wie heute. Einigen wir uns um des lieben Friedens Willen darauf, dass die Krieger- und Zaubererklassen in FF14 ausreichen, weil man sie kombinieren kann - warum gibt es noch kein Datum für das Auktionshaus oder genaue Lösungsideen und Termine, um den Basar endlich übersichtlich zu machen? Auf der Webseite steht lediglich, dass sie eine freiwillige Sortierung der User in die richtigen Marktareale durch Steuervergünstigungen ermutigen wollen. Ist das ein Witz? In ein paar Wochen kann mir das Auktionshaus gestohlen bleiben, bis dahin sind meine 30 Freitage weg und ich auch - genau wie ein großer Teil der extrem frustrierten Community. Und bei aller Liebe zum Spiel - hast Du mal die Userwertungen auf Seiten wie Gamespot (5.8/10), diverse frustrierte Blogs und negative Newsmeldungen zum Spiel gesehen? Ist das wirklich alles so ungerechtfertigt?



> die anima regeneriert sich und wenn man sich das ordentlich einteilt geht das auch auf. die teleport funktion ist nicht dafür gedacht um sich innerhalb eines reiches von camp zu camp zu porten......


Man regeneriert EINEN PUNKT PRO VIER STUNDEN. Der Teleport von einem Gebiet für lokale (EDIT: Pardon, REGIONALE) Freibriefe zum nächsten kostet SECHS PUNKTE. Das sind 24 STUNDEN Wartezeit, um die nötige Anima zu generieren. Und wer volle 8 Level 20 Freibriefe ab Level 20 will, muss mindestens 2mal porten, das sind dann schon 48 Stunden. Super! 

Führen wir die Rechnung mal weiter - wenn ich diese 2 Ports benutzen will, um möglichst viele Level 20+ Freibriefe zu machen, benötige ich pro 36 Stunden genau 12 Anima, richtig? In 36 Stunden regeneriert man aber nur 9 Anima, d.h. über kurz oder lang hilft auch Einteilen nix und dann muss man laufen, ob man nun will oder nicht. Und og. Rechnung setzt voraus, dass man ansonsten absolut NIEMALS teleportiert!



> der weg von ul'dah nach limsa lominsa beträgt nur ein paar minuten, den port kann man sich eigentlich sparen.


Der "Weg" beinhaltet eine Schiffsreise, die allein 10 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt, die Wartezeit auf den Kahn nicht mit eingerechnet. Und das Ding landet nur an einer Fährstelle und nicht direkt in Ul'Dah - nochmal mehr als 5 Minuten Fußweg. Jo, jeden Tag für Quests ewig rumlatschen, warten und auf einer Fähre versauern ist Spaß pur!



> wie es mit gridania aussieht weiss ich nicht, noch nicht probiert, aber an sich kommt man mit einmal porten und einmal return gut klar ohne ewig zeit zu verschwenden, man hat sogar nach den 36 stunden noch punkte über. ist alles nur eine frage der einteilung.


Erwähnte ich bereits, dass man pro VIER STUNDEN EINEN ANIMA-PUNKT zum "Einteilen" bekommt? 



> selbst wenn die chocobos schon integreiert wären hättest du sie wahrscheinlich mit deinem lvl noch nicht....etwas laufen gehört einfach zu einem mmog dazu.


Über "etwas" beschwert sich auch keiner. Aber 20 Minuten von Limsa Lominsa nach Ul'Dah und dann nochmal 15 von dort nach Gridania ist einfach zu viel. Mag sein, dass Ihr das voll okay findet, ich find's zuviel. Ich möchte meine Spielzeit nicht mit dem Ablatschen sich ständig wiederholender Wege verbringen.




> es wird über JEDEN MIST geheult


Ja, wie komme ich bitte dazu, darüber zu motzen, dass Grind- und Gruppenzwang und eine miserable Questdichte besteht, dass Chocobos fehlen, dass das AH nach wie vor nicht mal einen Releasetermin hat und dass man die Tutorien in die Tonne treten kann? Ach ja richtig! Weil wir hier kein FFXIV-Fanforum sind und hier Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Ich kann allerdings die Foren von Seiten wie FFXIVcore empfehlen, da wird jeder rausgeekelt, der es wagt, sich negativ zum Spiel zu äußern.



> das fängt bereits bei simplen sachen wie der spieleregistrierung an.


Weil sie scheiße ist. Zusätzliche Chars kosten extra? Ich weiß, war bei FFXI auch so, aber das macht es nicht besser. Wer keine Kreditkarte hat, muss eine Metawährung kaufen, was komischeweise auch über PayPal geht? Die Crysta gibt's aber nur in Beträgen, die durch fünf teilbar sind, sodass man grundsätzlich mehr bezahlt, als eine Abogebühr eigentlich kostet. Ist das ehrlich so unverständlich, wenn User sich über sowas beschweren? Kann man das nicht annähernd nachvollziehen? Im Ernst?



> Werd glücklich in Final Fantasy... du bist garantiert einer der Leute, die beim Wechsel zu GW2 richtig drüber ablästern werden.


Amen.


----------



## Zyo (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> ...


ehrlich gesagt....wenn ich deinen beitrag lese vergeht mir jegliche lust zur diskution. es scheint mir als gäbe es für dich nur deine meinung und dann all die welche anders denken. du bist aggro auf das spiel, du differenzierst nicht nicht die aussagen der einzelnen user hier und du scheinst alles gegen dich (oder deine meinung) gericht aufzunehmen. so kommen zumindest deine letzten beiträge rüber. 

scheint aber allgemein so zu sein (und nicht nur hier).....gibt nur 0 oder 1....nix dazwischen. 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass ich nur ganz bestimmte Punkte "schlechtrede" und nicht "alles", während hier einige User völlig hirnrissige oder komplett fehlende Features als das Nonplusultra hinstellen.


allgemeine aussage, nicht speziell auf dich bezogen.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieses kam aber vor rund 8 Jahren raus, nicht 2010. Da waren Dinge wie ein funktionierendes Handelssystem, AHs und Klassenvielfalt noch nicht Standard. Und in ein paar Wochen kann mir das verdammte Auktionshaus gestohlen bleiben, bis dahin sind meine 30 Freitage weg und ich auch - genau wie ein großer Teil der extrem angepissten Community. Aber die negativen Kritiken, Blogs und die beschissenen User-Wertungen auf Seiten wie Gamespot & Co. könnt Ihr vermutlich auch irgendwie rechtfertigen und schönreden.


ihr habt über die klassenvielfalt gesprochen und einzig und alleine darum ging es mir auch. nichts mit AH, Handeln oder sonst was. und es ist normal dass es zu beginn eines mmogs weniger klassen gibt, das hat nix mit dem jahr zu tun, das wird sich auch in zukunft nicht ändern. somit ist auch der vergleich mit FFXI legitim. es gibt genügend melee klassen (egal ob schurke oder nicht), genauso crafter/sammler. einzig und alleine 1-2 weitere magische klassen wären nett gewesen. da kann man nix gegen sagen.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Man regeneriert EINEN PUNKT PRO VIER STUNDEN. Der Teleport von einem Gebiet für lokale Freibriefe zum nächsten kostet SECHS PUNKTE. Das sind 24 STUNDEN Wartezeit, um die nötige Anima zu generieren. Und wer volle 8 Level 20 Freibriefe ab Level 20 will, muss mindestens 2mal porten, das sind dann schon 48 Stunden. Super!
> 
> Führen wir die Rechnung mal weiter - wenn ich diese 2 Ports benutzen will, um möglichst viele Level 20+ Freibriefe zu machen, benötige ich pro 36 Stunden genau 12 Anima, richtig? In 36 Stunden regeneriert man aber nur 9 Anima, d.h. über kurz oder lang hilft auch Einteilen nix und dann muss man laufen, ob man nun will oder nicht. Und og. Rechnung setzt voraus, dass man ansonsten absolut NIEMALS teleportiert!
> 
> ...


wie gesagt, man kann es sich so aufteilen dass es ganz okay ist, genauso zwingt dich niemand immer alle 3 zonen zu besuchen, man kann es sich auch mit 2x 3 leves machen und dann 2 für die crafter classen. in anderen spielen kann man auch nicht wahllos umherporten. in manchen mmogs läuft man mehr, in anderen weniger. wenn du dich gerne herumbeamst ist das deine persönliche vorliebe, dafür ist das system aber nicht gleich scheisse (und nein ich laber nicht über die quests sonsern nur übers laufen!).



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ja, wie komme ich bitte dazu, darüber zu motzen, dass Grind- und Gruppenzwang und eine miserable Questdichte besteht, dass Chocobos fehlen, dass das AH nach wie vor nicht mal einen Releasetermin hat und dass man die Tutorien in die Tonne treten kann? Ach ja richtig! Weil wir hier kein FFXIV-Fanforum sind und hier Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Ich kann allerdings die Foren von Seiten wie FFXIVcore empfehlen, da wird jeder rausgeekelt, der es wagt, sich negativ zum Spiel zu äußern.


es /= du
allgemeine aussage! und mit dem rumgeheule meine ich im ganz speziellen auch FFXIVCore 




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aber die negativen Kritiken, Blogs und die beschissenen User-Wertungen auf Seiten wie Gamespot & Co. könnt Ihr vermutlich auch irgendwie rechtfertigen und schönreden.
> Aber das ist sicher auch einfach nur "old school", gelle?
> 
> Weil sie scheiße ist. Und ich gehe hier gar nicht mehr ins Detail, weil sonst Vergleiche mit Fable, Waldpilzsuppe von Knorr und WoW kommen, die allesamt ein Witz gegen die affengeile Registrierung von FF14 sind.
> ...


sowas meine ich......<_<


ich habe glaube ich auch schon vor meinem beitrag geschrieben dass ich verschiedene sachen nicht schönreden will. ich bin sicher nicht der rosarotebrilletyp.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Darum hab ich meinen Post entsprechend editiert und abgeschwächt. Du kannst nicht einerseits kritisieren, dass ich das zu persönlich und nur gegen mich gerichtet auffasse und andererseits meinen letzten Post zerpflücken und auf jeden von mir vorgebrachten Punkt einzeln eingehen, obwohl Du das "ganz allgemein" meinst. 

Zumindest in einem Punkt sind wir uns aber völlig einig - mir ist jegliche Lust am Diskutieren vergangen. Ich halte mich jetzt hier, wie bereits versprochen, fern und überlasse den Thread all jenen, die nicht restlos frustriert, genervt und enttäuscht sind.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> wenn wir nach der anzahl der abos gehen sind so ziemlich alle p2p mmogs welche nach WoW erschienen sind "flops". so ziemlich alle titel haben nach dem freimonat massiv an spieler verloren.



Kein Spiel muss 10 Millionen und mehr Abonnementen haben. Aber wenn ein Spiel nach Release massiv Spieler verliert, dann hat das einen Grund. Warten wirs ab.


----------



## Zyo (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Darum hab ich meinen Post entsprechend editiert und abgeschwächt. Du kannst nicht einerseits kritisieren, dass ich das zu persönlich und nur gegen mich gerichtet auffasse und andererseits meinen letzten Post zerpflücken und auf jeden von mir vorgebrachten Punkt einzeln eingehen, obwohl Du das "ganz allgemein" meinst.
> 
> Zumindest in einem Punkt sind wir uns aber völlig einig - mir ist jegliche Lust am Diskutieren vergangen. Ich halte mich jetzt hier, wie bereits versprochen, fern und überlasse den Thread all jenen, die nicht restlos frustriert, genervt und enttäuscht sind.



ich bin auf alle punkte eingegangen welche du meiner meinung nach falsch verstanden/aufgenommen hast....und das waren leider fast alle


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Kein Spiel muss 10 Millionen und mehr Abonnementen haben. Aber wenn ein Spiel nach Release massiv Spieler verliert, dann hat das einen Grund. Warten wirs ab.



und woher nimmst du das? ich hatte vor 3 tagen sogar warteschlangen auf Lindblum ;XD
du hast doch FFXIV schon in der beta wegen der softwaremouse abgebrochen^^
und gründe kann es haben, unter anderem dass sie das standartlevelsytem (questen bis der arzt kommt) haben wollen.

In WOW ist monsterklatschen auch nicht anspruchsvoll oder willst du das einem verkaufen? von daher brauchts vielleicht die standartquests (unter 1000enden), die von storywritern in 3 minuten auf der toilette zusammen klamüdelt wurden.

. in FFXIV haben die mobs Final Fantasy typisch ebend special attacks und in gruppen macht es das durchaus komplexer. schon alleine dadurch macht mit normales monsterkloppen spass (geschmacksache). 
und endcontent, der derzeit vielleicht noch fehlt oder auch nicht, wird sicher auch nicht so bleiben wie er ist.. oder denkt ihr das wirklich?^ bei FFXI wars ja schließlich auch nicht so.da gibts so viel content, dass ich bis zum ende meiner spielzeit nicht alles gesehen habe.



Das ist das was square versucht aufs Online genre zu portieren... und nicht ein WoW
hier killt man auch nen mob weil es spielerisch spass macht und nicht weil jemand sagt "dieses feuerpferd hat meine tante emma gebrutzelt (hat jetz bös brandblasenaua) und muss jetzt getötet werden" und ist dann nach 2 schattenbolts tot:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo3o52e7bfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich versteh nicht was die leute erwarten seit wow (leider) auf dem markt ist.. dass alle das selbe kampfsystem/levelsystem vorgeben?
es ist mir schleierhaft, ich hoffe blizzard bringt bald das nächste MMO raus.. dann muss man hoffentlich nicht immer WoW als vergleich ziehen..
ist doch klar, dass man in wow pseudo Quests braucht.. die in 3 minuten von nem storywriter en fließband auf der toilette geschrieben wurden.. dann nimmt man 50 der quests am fließband an ohne zu wissen was drinne steht und rennt zum nächsten kreis auf der karte.

muss sich dann normalen monstern stellen, die so gut wie keine speziellen attacken haben.. is doch klar, dass da monsterkloppen ohne iwelchen vorwand kein spass macht.


ich sag in Gothic auch nicht (wo ist der guy mit dem fragezeichen?) hier in diesem genre sind die meisten sowas von beschränkt, keine ahnung weil sie vorher nie MMorpgs sondern eher shooter und strategiespiele gespielt haben, die leicht zugänglich sind (deshalb ist wow auch sehr erfolgreich, trotz nicht vorhandender eigenkreativität oder innovation)... muss alles allen ernstes gleich gesteuert werden oder das gleiche system haben? ist klar, wenn keiner an die hand genommen wird von einem quest (such dir ne gruppe und kloppe 10 monsterkrabben an der küste) dann macht das auch keiner, der aus wow kommt. (wtf?)

Ich bin zumindest froh, dass es in FFXIV ganz eigens erdachte Rassen gibt.. das kampfsystem komplett anders und einzigartig im MMO genre ist. manchen ist es zu langsam (wo wir wieder bei kurzstutzigkeit/beschränktheit wären)... man könnte auch taktisch dazu sagen.
Final Fantasy war früher rundenbasiert oder hatte ein atb system.. das ist die portierung auf das online genre.. und zwar ne ganz eigene.
In anderen MMorpgs wird bei reise-transportmitteln eine kurze cutscene gezeigt , hier findets in realtime statt. manche fischen nebenbei.. in FFXI konnte das schiff von monstern überfallen werden....


Statement zu WOW:

Die grundidee beziehungsweise das Grundmotiv von WoW ist doch ein ganz anderes und spricht auch eine andere art von leuten an. man merkt, ich habe blizzard gegenüber keine sonderlich große sympathie..
Ganz besonders seitdem ich im nachhinein erfahren habe, als warhammer Online rauskam.. das Blizzard im grunde das ganze setting aus Warhammer geklaut und umgemodelt hat (auf die dreiste art und weise) komplett unkreativ ist ein eigenes universum zu erfinden oder andere wege zu beschreiten. Ich mein okay, Warcraft war als Ur-Spiel ein strategiespiel und da reichte es warscheinlich sowieso nur eine grobe rahmenstory zu präsentieren.

 Klug ist es allerdings, das solo rpg prinzip auf den Onlinemarkt zu konvertieren (man kann sich solo durchs ganze game durchquesten) und das hat damals die ganzen spieler aus den anderen genresparten locken können. zumal warcraft als marke im strategiebereich etabliert war. die rechnung geht einfach auf.
Blizzard hat aber rein gar nichts dazu beigetragen den grundgedanken eines MMorpgs ,was damals die revolution durchs internet darstellen sollte, weil man plötzlich mit anderen leuten über das internet in einer gemeinsam persistenten welt gemeinsam zu spielen.
Anfänge waren Ultima Online und Everquest als große vorreiter.. Gruppencontent bietet WoW meiner meinung nach nicht viel an (auf dem weg zum ziel).. gruppen quests usw. sind fehlanzeige bis auf iwelche stumpfen farminstanzen, die man routiniert wie in einem shooter immer und immer wieder wiederholt. die spieler werden zu irgendwelchen farmzombies versklavt und finden es toll dann irgendwann das set komplett zu haben, um es nach dem nächsten addon wieder wegwerfen zu dürfen.. also meine lieben, quests in diesem spiel sind die "rahmenbedingung" um die spieler an der stange zu halten. 

 ich habe viele MMorpgs gespielt, nischen MMorpgs, MMorpgs die erfolgreich waren... seit 10 jahren.. CityOfHeroes,DarkAgeOfCamelot, AION, Lineage, Guildwars, AoC, WAR, FFXI etc.

so where's the point?^ ich sehe nischen MMorpgs teilweise (natürlich nicht zwingend immer) als kleine perlen an.
Und diese sind mir lieber als iwelche standartgames.. wow bietet immer neue addons an, die neue instanzen und rassen zum besten gibt, neue und eigene klassen sich selbst zu erdenken sind sie zu unkreativ. housing gibt es dort bist heute nicht.. oder iwelche neuartigen Dinge zu erfinden. hat wow durch seine addons irgendetwas revolutioniert in wow? man kann jetzt minispiele wie flowers vs. zombies spielen. ist ja ganz nett.. aber das spricht ebend dieses "un-rpg-ische" fast food klientel an. der wow suchti, der eh nurnoch am pc tropf hängt spielt plants vs zombies nicht über den internetbrowser bzw. das eigenständige spiel sondern über WoW, um die kundenbindung mit wow zu vertiefen. vielleicht wird ja demnächst facebook mit wow verbunden. und ich pers. käme mir nicht "entertained" vor .. wieder lv cap erhöht.. wieder 100 neue standartquests.. wieder neue klamotten , die alten kann man wegschmeißen und neue erfarmen.


und du regst dich über klassenvielfalt auf in FFXIV? davon abgesehen, dass es bei FFXIV wie bei FF11 sicher durch addons später neue geben wird und man durch job switch diese auch im gewissen maße kombinieren kann.. wow bietet auch nur die simpelsten stammklassen , nach 6(!) jahren wurde gerade mal eine advanced klasse ingeführt.. ich persönlich frag mich was die leute die ganze zeit machen. 6 klassen hochsuchten? (nichts neues, nichts innovatives), die ich in jedem fuckin' mmorpg dort draußen schon fuckin' gefühlte tausend male gesehen habe.. wizzard (oho), hexenmeister, schurke , krieger, jäger etc. . schon alleine die bezeichnungen dieser simplen klassen sind simpel.
Damals in DAOC da gab es sicher an die 16 klassen -pro- Realm.. masse ist nicht gleich klasse, doch viele davon hat man einfach das erste mal bis dato gesehen.. das ging los beim knochentänzer, hinüber zur walküre, dem Vampyr, den Hüter, den ordensbruder.. etc. 
so viele eigenkreationen, mit vielen skilllinien.


dass FFXIV noch viele fehler hat , darüber rege ich mich auch auf.. ich mag das marktsystem auch noch nicht wirklich, da es unsinnigerweise viel zeit verschlingt. oder animas reggen für mich auch noch zu langsam. mir ist so eine nischenperle echt aber mal tausend mal lieber.
und die ganzen grottenleute, die sich punkvoll freuen, wenn sie das nächste gold equip 24h/tag zusammengerfarmt haben oder eh alles solo machen, und mit rpg so gar nichts eigendlich am hut haben sollten.. getrost verzichten.

Amen.. mein kleines statement zu "WoW".. genug ausgekotzt über diese cash cow.
Mein WoW bash des tages.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Crysta gibt's aber nur in Beträgen, die durch fünf teilbar sind, sodass man grundsätzlich mehr bezahlt, als eine Abogebühr eigentlich kostet. Ist das ehrlich so unverständlich, wenn User sich über sowas beschweren? Kann man das nicht annähernd nachvollziehen? Im Ernst?
> 
> Amen.



geil..das klingt irgendwie nach einer dreisten abzocke xD
naja microsoft machts ja auch, da hat sich square enix gedacht das wäre i.o. so 

ansonsten liest man in deinem text schon die frust eines ff fans raus..zum glück hab ich gleich nach der closed beta gesagt, dass das nix wird und hab mich davon direkt destanziert damit die enttäuschung gering bleibt...für mich persönlich tut es mehr weh wenn ein neues final fantasy mmo scheitert un keinen spaß macht als irgendso´n warhammer online, aion und co...weil ich schlicht ein rießen ff fan bin und mit diese enttäuschung nicht voll reinziehen will xD


----------



## Tonkra (5. Oktober 2010)

tja manche verwechseln betaphasen mit einer trial version ;xd und davon abgesehen ist ELV möglich... 
bezahlung mit kreditkarte oder mittels EC-Karte tätigt man über click&buy. was genauso wie Paypal funktioniert.

Halbwissen ist auch ein wissen.. aber da ist das ganze posting mit gestreut.über komfortabilität kann man streiten, warum man auch ohne click&buy nicht mit elv bezahlen kann.

das problem wird sein, weil SE seinen sitz in japan hat (und dort kann man bekanntlich nicht mit Lastschrift bezahlen).. wird dies über click&buy ermöglicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> tja manche verwechseln betaphasen mit einer trial version ;xd und davon abgesehen ist ELV möglich...
> bezahlung mit kreditkarte oder mittels EC-Karte tätigt man über click&buy. was genauso wie Paypal funktioniert.
> 
> Halbwissen ist auch ein wissen.. aber da ist das ganze posting mit gestreut.über komfortabilität kann man streiten, warum man auch ohne click&buy nicht mit elv bezahlen kann.
> ...



ist da einer aufgeregt? ob elv möglich ist oder nicht ..davon war nicht die rede, les also erstmal richtig. und spätestens die open beta phase ist eine testversion..nurnoch verzweifelte idioten appelieren darauf, dass es noch eine beta ist...auch wenns eine ist, mit ein wenig "verstand" kann man sich trotzdem seeehr gut ausmahlen wohin das führt und braucht nicht auf verdammte wunder zu hoffen wie die "ES IST NOCH BETA" schreienden naps..in ff ist das sogar noch extremer weil die open beta nur ein monat lang lief bis zum release

sry aber du suchst hier nur nach ausreden die aber kaum ziehen..vorallem die mit japan und keine lastschrift ist besonders lächerlich..usa hat auch kein elv und trotzdem kriegt blizzard es hin DIREKT über elv abzubuchen..oh schreck..können die etwa zaubern? oO


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Halbwissen ist auch ein wissen.. aber da ist das ganze posting mit gestreut.über komfortabilität kann man streiten, warum man auch ohne click&buy nicht mit elv bezahlen kann.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Dort, wo ich wohne, geht über Click&Buy ausschließlich Kreditkarte und SE-Kundenkarte und sonst nix. Und auf den Rest von Deinem Posting gehe ich lieber nicht ein, sonst vergesse ich mich.

Im übrigen ist dieser Thread hiermit geschlossen. Die allemeinen Anfeindungen, Flames und anderes Gequengel werden mehr und mehr und das artet mir jetzt einfach zusehr aus. Die selbe Handvoll User und ein Mod haben ihre Meinung jetzt über 16 Seiten kundgetan, das reicht.


----------

